# Planescape - Dead God Rising



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 3, 2006)

*Prologue: Cut scene*
The sickle tore through flesh, eliciting a splatter of blood. The gore, resting lifelessly amongst desiccated remains of other bits of flesh, some days old; others unrecognisable, years since their final divorce from the body they once belonged to.​The celestial screamed, her mind numb, her vehemence log gone, drained away with her blood, her strength, her faith. Long had she lived in the Great Wheel, and long had she surveyed the realms of those who dwelt within. The Lost, the faithless, the Barmy, all were in need of light, or direction, and she had been the one to provide it. Like others of her ilk, she had gone to the Red Prison, the place primers called Tarterus, to help the exiled find peace of mind, and perhaps even a ay home.​Instead she had found a great secret and even greater pain.​
Like some fiendish cat, the tiefling licked the back of her alabaster hand, tasting the blood of her captive. She smiled – barely. Her face was not one to be sullied by pitiful gestures like smiling and frowning. There were better things for her to doing. Like questioning the celestial.​She switched weapons, placing the scythe on the blood-splattered table, and picking up a lash. She stroked it, letting the barbed length caress her skin as she moved beneath the angel. She looked up at the figure, pleased at the pose if mock-flight she had suspended the misguided creature in. It had taken maybe five bodies to hold her down as she had stuck the chains into her back, but it had been well worth it. Tenebrous will be pleased, she thought as lashed out at the angel.​Leather cracked against the angels flesh, creating an instantaneous line of blood that trickled without abandon onto the tiefling below, who seemed to revel in the touch of every drop.​‘Tell me Mikaela, and I will end the pain.’​


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 3, 2006)

The Cage. Sigil. The City of Doors. It doesn’t matter what you call it berk, fact is; it’s still there, like some omnipresent power, atop the Spire and no screed’ll change that. At least not yet…​The day is like any others in the Cage; thick air, heavy with the fumes and exhaust from the Great Foundry and leaked through Powers-know how many portals saturates the air, stinging the eyes and parching the throats of those forced to breathe it. Above you, arching almost gracefully in a great ring is the inner surface of the city, rising slowly around you, the twinkling glow of slowly-moving light boys and businesses echoing the skies of the Prime Material.​Buildings, for the most part grey and cheerless, loom over the streets, their razor-vine covered walls and blade encrusted parapets discouraging intruders and vermin alike from moving near. Cutters move through the street, some fiendish, others celestial, most… well, neither. Most look strange in some form or way, though that’s just part of life in Sigil – normality, if one could say that. Though, appearances are not everything in the planes, and if there’s one thing a body learns in the Great Wheel, and even more so in the Cage, it’s not to judge a blood by its appearance. Angels can fall, and fiends may not be what they appear to be. On a good day, a body might see a deva and a geherilith debating around a hookah in a breezy café in the Lady’s Ward; on a bad day, misguided bashers think they actually have enough power to challenge the Lady’s Word, and things like the Faction War happen…​Like some of the cutters around you, you and the others who accompany you are moving through the city with a purpose in mind. Life is not as kind to you as it could be, and you’ve been reduced to petty dogs bodying around the cage, doing odd jobs for whoever needs the help. Today, it’s a primer greybeard (who boorishly insists you refer to him as the Marquis Hooren – primers!) who asked for bodyguards while making his way around the Cage, compiling notes for the Queen of his realm.​For most of the morning you’ve walked with the man through the different Wards, stopping for hours at times as he meticulously complies notes and takes sketches of what he sees. At times he’d ask you questions in the clueless tongue of Primers, along the lines of ‘So, the Concordant Opposition is directly below the city?’ Only a primer would call the Outlands the Concordant Opposition! Clueless berk.​As the day goes by, the man makes a final stop at a tavern of his choice – the Friendly Wayfarer (a simple place, designed around the sentimentality that primers often feel for their Home Plane). Having dismissed you from his duty and paid you for your troubles (never enough jink, never enough…) he bids you farewell and makes his way upstairs, leaving you alone with your companions, halfway around the Cage from your homes.​
[sblock=OOC] describe your characters to each other. It is taken that you know each other from the business and the day you've spent together. You've likely worked together before in similar jobs[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2006)

*Llyra*

Llyra is the only primer amongst the motley crew. The young sorceress is rather petite in appearance, standing only five and a half feet tall with a small frame and a slender and willowy figure. She has striking good looks with her long black hair, that openly falls over her shoulders, leaving a few strands to frame her fine-featured face, where mysterious purple eyes are curiously looking around. That's a little strange about her, those eyes, the color does not seem to be very common amongst primers. They look rather pretty, though. Her pale skin also has a slightly purplish hue, another oddity, but it somehow only underlines her attractiveness. Llyra is dressed loosely in comfortable black cloth, only a little form-flattering around her slim waists, with a grey-green hodded cloak wrapped around her shoulders, a broad belt around her hips and soft leather boots at her feet. She also wears an unostentatious silver headband. Other than that, she has a few pouches on her belt and carries a small backpack. You have seen her _change_ her clothes with just a few words, obviously some kind of magic; she is not always dressed this tame, though, depending on her mood and what she wants to achieve. Llyra is outgoing and usually quite friendly, but she sometimes shows a rather hot temper as well. She seems to be quite fond of enchantments and necromantic magic, and sometimes calls a tall skeleton creature to her side to aid her in battle.

_“There we are, at least he has paid us for the trouble. And I sure hope you know the way back, I still get lost in this place sometimes. Or do you have another idea, what we could do with the rest of the day?”_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 3, 2006)

Noch is a tall, skinny shadowswyft with ebony skin, eyes, and a shaved head.  The humanoid is both difficult and enticing to look upon, his coloration seeming to blend in the shadows and darkness that fall on him during his passage.  The visual affect as he nearly is swallowed by the black only to reappear in the dim light is stunning, even more so by the fact that he is walking as if enjoying his nervous, flitting pacing.  Noch is a young man, and not one to sit still.  Two blades hang from scabbards by his hips, and the hint of a mithril chain shirt can be seen underneath his black clothes.  A backpack hangs loosely from his shoulders, and a crossbow and two packs of bolts can be seen hanging from it.  A closed toolkit is attached to his belt and hangs next to the blade on his right hip.  A pair of dark, tinted goggles hangs from his neck.  Noch finds brighter light painful, and takes a few seconds to put these goggles on in case he is blinded by a world's sun.  He is somewhat experienced in travelling the planes, and has a particular attraction to Sigil's Lower Ward.  Noch is known for his random, nervous behavior.  While sneaking he shows a greater capacity for concentration, however.  In battle, he prefers finding the shadows and visiting the back of his enemies with his blades in hand.  If he cannot quickly close with a target he uses his crossbow.

Noch looks at Llyra for a moment and ponders her question.  Suddenly he sticks up three fingers.  Then he sticks up only one and points back towards their homes and places his hands to the left side of his cheek and closes his eyes as if to sleep.  "Rest," he says.  Then he lifts two fingers and points towards the opposite direction.  He skips like a child in a circle and says, "Old child park.  Cutter park now."  Then he lifts three fingers and points to the tavern and moves his hands as if raising a large mug.  "Beer... ahhh..."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 3, 2006)

Kyran is of average height and build for an Aasimar, though a bit on the thin side.  Like most of his race he is quite handsome with a clean-shaven face, bright blue eyes and radiant blond hair, slightly beyond shoulder length, which is tied in a braid.  He has the pale, flawless skin that is common among his kind.  His clothing is rather odd, a long coat of faded red covers dark leathers and leather boots two thirds up his shins and a wide brimmed hat of the same color.  An odd looking whip is clasped to his belt inside the coat, and on his back he wears a multi-pocketed backpack with a finely crafted repeating crossbow hanging from it.  On the finger of his left hand is a silver ring with a feather pattern along it's edges.  He seems pretty friendly, not having subjected Llyra to much of the verbal abuse that is customary towards primers.

"Tis' nothing to worry about, truth is most berks don't know everything about the ground they live on.  That's what Touts are for, well that and parting primers with their jink.  In any case you're not half bad at finding your way around for a primer." He get's a curios look in his eyes; "What did you think of our employer?"


----------



## rowport (Aug 3, 2006)

*Nuan*

As a Neraph, Nuan is an rare sight in the Cage.  For neraphim to be outside Limbo is unusual, but for a neraph to be in the urban center, shoulder to shoulder amongst strangers of other  planar races is unheard of.  Still, Nuan bears it all with a bearing of sullen resignation.

Like most Neraphim, Nuan is a rough-hewn humanoid shape, with a thick red hide and a huge toad-like head.  Unlike most, he favors monk's robes of thin white cloth over the bone spiked leather more typical of his race.  He seems poorly prepared for adventure, carrying little equipment short of the oversized Longbow over his back.  He is clearly an odd-duck, even by the standards of Sigil.

Responding to the lithe Llyra, Nuan replies,

_“What does the way back matter?  What is to be lost?  Are not all places the same?  Is not all of existence just echoes of the past, doomed to repeat in the future?  To strive for success today is just to expect disappointment tomorrow.  It has always been such since the loss of my House.

Still, if you could bear my company, a bit of companionship might be a pleasant distraction.  At least you lot seem saavy enough not to mistake me for a Slaad like so many of these other berks.  And, you may keep my coin, if it pleases you.  Wealth will not matter when the Doomguard ends our toils.”_


----------



## Raylis (Aug 4, 2006)

Small and slim at an even five feet, Jema does not strike the imposing figure some earth genasi do. She dresses simply: a leather jerkin, trousers and a green hood. A pair of bronze armbands are worn on her bicepts and a perphat hangs close to the girl's chest. Her skin is an earthy tan color, her hands and feet look like they should belong on a large burly person instead of the slender girl. Although mostly coverd by her hood her black hair can be seen peeking out around her neck, her eyes sapphire. A small bag is tied to a belt and she carries a quarterstaff using more like a walking stick than a weapon. 

Jema looks between the neraphim and the the aasimar, " Just another clueless berk with no business in the cage" she whispers. She turns to Llyra " present company excluded."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 4, 2006)

a woman, her skin pale, her hair long and not of he lustre it once had approaches the group. A waitress, you recognise her from earlier on. 'You cutters staying or leaving? if you're staying, here's what's on offer, if not... we'll be needing that table.'​


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 4, 2006)

she hands kyran a leather-bound menu, perhaps out of habit, or as a bribe to stay. whatever the reason, she turns to walk off​
Food
A Clutch.....5 cp
(A common blood's breakfast - one clutch of battered and deep fried Bonespear eggs)

Acaierai eggs….. 11 cp
(Available poached, scrambled, hard boiled)

Bloodthorn soup….. 12 cp
(Filling bisque with beef and herb garnish)

'Spear Stew.....10 sp
(Boiled bonespear joints, in a delicious blood-based broth, with or without the head.)

Howler Ribs….. 25 sp
(5 howler ribs and choice of sauce: brass spice or stygian cream)

Yeth steak….. 5 sp
(cooked from free-roaming yeth-hounds. Raw, rare, medium, well done, ‘efreet special’)

Baked Fhorge Ribs.....12 sp
(Whole rack of smoked and baked ribs, "Ashy's favorite!")

Crispy Vargouille wings….. 35 cp
(Just think of the poor sods who died to get there to us… 2 vargouille wings coated in special blend of outland herbs and spices)

Stir-fried Naga.....2 gp
(For those of you that like to live on the wild side.)

Rat….. 8 cp
(Our finest, specially bred rats available: roasted, boiled, broiled, grilled, raw)

Drink
Outlands Water…. 5 cp/pint
	(The best of the rest)

Bloodthorn mead….. 9 cp/pint
	(Thick and frothy)

Shadowrye ale….. 25 cp/pint
	(Goes down a treat)

Sorrowdrown Wine….. 3 sp/glass
	(Literally forget your sorrows from the past day)

Heartwine….. 50 gp/glass
	(The Cilenei Brother’s best. Worth every penny)


----------



## A'koss (Aug 4, 2006)

At first glance, Tyrjon appears as a dusky skinned, emerald eyed warrior likely hailing from Ysgard. Nearly six feet tall, he appears to be a lean, but strong man of some planetouched, human-like race you have trouble placing… though clearly not native to Ysgard. His warm grey skin has a slight metallic sheen when the light catches it just so and his emerald eyes give off a slight, opalescent glow when his ratty, wide-brimmed hat is drawn low. His shoulder length hair appears as though it were made of burnished black iron with several small braids half-hidden in the unkempt mass. Beneath his silver-trimmed, waist length leather coat he wears a midnight-blued, mithril chain shirt. Ornate bracers peer from beneath his sleeves, each adorned with an intricately woven and highly stylized Norse rune in matted silver and gold. His grey-blue breeches are scuffed and well-worn in and wears soft boots wrapped in the Norse style. A beautiful, bastard sword hangs at his side with a burnished midnight blue crossguard and pommel. The pattern-welded blade seems gleaming steel along the edges flowing to an almost iron grey along the spine.

Tyrjon has clearly lived in the cage for many years and at times when it is quiet, he seems to harbour some weighty burden. He’s been abrasive and condescending at times and clearly has little patience for the clueless, refusing to play the role of “tour guide”. His sharp tongue probably lands him plenty of trouble but underneath the rusty exterior there seems to be a keen mind at work and is one wise to the ways of the Cage. It has taken a while for Tyrjon to warm up to Llyra but at least the teasing seems more good natured now.


Tyrjon reflexively tests the heft of the bag of coins while his eyes peer to sky, marking what daylight remains. You can almost hear his thoughts. _So this is what it’s come to…_

“Well, at least this clueless had sense and jink enough to hire on bloods… even if he did make the mistake of hiring on one of his own.”  Tyrjon finishes with a bemused, sideways glance cast towards Llyra. “I say Noch’s got the right idea. It’s been hours since my last tank of bub, I’m feelin’ way too sober for this time of day.”


----------



## A'koss (Aug 4, 2006)

"Ah, and on that note... A tankard o' yer Bloodthorn, and keep 'em comin'..."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2006)

OOC: Lol, I don't know what half of this is but the other half is um... well, eww.   At least Kyran knows what it is.  Nalf, can you just have Kyran order something that didn't used to be intelligant, I don't care about the price.

Also, wow, Tyrjon and Kyran have a disturbing number of physical similarities.  Nevermind the names.

Kyran carefully examines the menu before handing it to the others.  He avoids ordering anything that was once intelligent, and volunteers to help Llyra should she get confused.  Though not without a sigh.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2006)

*Llyra*

_“You guys are so friendly here, not like those supremacists down on the prime, who constantly fight each other for petty reasons,”_ Llyra says with a slight wink.

_“I will have a pint of that Shadowrye ale, please.”_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 4, 2006)

Noch points to the Sorrowdrown wine on the menu, holds up a finger, and smiles to the waitress in thanks.

At Llyra's comment about the friendliness of Sigil, Noch frowns and says "Lady... obey or..."  He moves a finger across his neck and gives the look of a deader.


----------



## rowport (Aug 4, 2006)

*Nuan the Houseless*

OOC: I completely dig Nock's use of sign as he speaks.  Cool character bit, Deuce!

Nuan mutters something unintelligble in gutteral Neraph croak.  In Common, he continues,

_“I'll have the Rat.  Raw.  And a pint of Water.  Who needs more?  Food is just fuel, after all, extending our daily drudgery.  Pah! to the fine foodstuffs.  

And the rest of you lot, with your fancy finery, why bother?  Jema here has the right idea, simple in dress, simple in need.

And yet, she whispers.  What is to hide?  Do you mock my Houselessness?  Do so to my ears, or not at all.  Still, I suppose it matters little, either way.”_


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 4, 2006)

the waitress raises an eyebrow at nuan and considers him for a while, before turning to leave. then under her breath she mutters something.

[sblock=in infernal]to each his own[/sblock]


----------



## rowport (Aug 4, 2006)

*Nuan the Houseless*



			
				Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> [sblock=in infernal]to each his own[/sblock]



OOC: LOL  Funny!    

Nuan raises an eyehood briefly, his flat head canted to the left, then croaks quietly to himself.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 4, 2006)

*Llyra*

To Noch's comment, Llyra replies: _“Hey, I'm not stupid, ok? Thankyouverymuch. I know there is much more under the surface, and you cannot trust the shallow water, blah, blah. Just because I'm from the prime doesn't mean I don't know what's going on here... ok, I do not really know what's going on here, admittedly, but I have a good idea of that. Nonetheless I like the cultural patchwork that is Sigil. Here you can look a little strange...”_ and with a sideways glance to Nuan _“...even a little more...”_ Llyra smiles and continues _“...and noone seems to bother. I like that!”_


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 4, 2006)

The tiefling returns with the drinks, carrying them deftly with hands that seem better off on a gentile.​She places the drinks on the table and shares them out, pushing a shallow bowl and glass of water towards Nuan, grinning slightly. The skinned rat, still bloody, lays in a shallow bowlThe mint garnish seems superfluous. The frothy jug of thick black liquid finds a home in front of Llyra, while the bloodthorn juice – thick, red and home to small fibrous chunks – slams onto the table near Tyrjon. She places a dish of colourful Prime vegetation in the middle o the table as she eyes Kyran playfully.​. As she places them on the table she remarks in a soft voice, yet tinged with a faint trace of danger ‘You cutters don’t look like you’re primers. What brings you here? Longing for life away from the wheel? It ain’t worth it – you’ll end up back here soon enough.’​
[sblock=OOC]type your characters' names in the title bar so we can get used to them[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 4, 2006)

*Noch*

Noch puts his hands up in front of his face as if trying to protect himself from Llyra, then he snickers as he rolls his eyes.

The shadowswyft then looks at the waitress, places his hands against his heart and whispers, "Sigil. Like."

OOC: Thanks Rowport!  Nalfashnee advised me before on how to play this kind of humanoid.


----------



## rowport (Aug 4, 2006)

*Nuan the Houseless*

Nuan's extended tongue darts out, snatching the bloody rat out of the bowl.  As he smacks his froglike lips and works his oversized jowls, the sound of bone crunching is disconcerting.  He appears content for the first time since the party entered the inn, a brief but terrifying reflection of the Beast of Chaos that he truly is.

Pausing to pluck a bone free, he offers loudly,

_“More whispers.  Still more whispers.  And who wants 'life away from the Wheel', or anywhere at all for that matter?  It is all just to endure until the Doomguard ends it.

Hurm.  Tasty rat, though... you got that part right.”_

He turns away from the tiefling then, and slurps up the remaining water, daintily enjoying the mint leaf in a teasing way.

OOC: Any of you who pick up the vibe of Nuan channeling Mr. Hyde from "The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen" would mean that I am getting it right.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 4, 2006)

Doomguard... that explains a lot she says as she turns to the others
And the rest of you bloods? Because this is usually where the clueless run to when they get too scared


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2006)

*Kyran*

Kyran stares at the odd asortment of greenery, wondering what if it's supposed to be edible.  He listens thoughtfully the waitress and casually replies; "Hm, I've been away from the cage for quite a while actually, but what makes you say that?"


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 4, 2006)

'Well, way i see it, a cutter finds his way here from the Prime, he's likely to go barmy sooner rather than later, with all of this to contend with...' she says, gesturing to the room and the door. 'the lucky ones find themselves here. The not so lucky, well, they don't usually find themselves in the dead book, that's if they're lucky. Those that do get here find the closest thing to a friend in Tjallon over there,' she points to the bar where the barkeep is serving a pair of githyanki.​'He shows them the way things are around her, the dark about The Rule of Threes and other life-lines. He gets them on their feet, or through a portal if they know what's good for them. I just thought you might know him, that's all. Tjallon gets bloods of all sorts coming in here, but they rarey stay. Like i said usually Primers in here.​


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2006)

*Kyran*

OOC: What race is he?

Listening to the waitress, Kyran smiles slighly, "Sounds like a fine blood he does, but we were just hired to guard a slightly less clueless primer, guess he's staying here.  Never traded chant with Tjallon before though."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 4, 2006)

OOC: he's a human and berk = idiot in case you didnt know   

[sblock=dice rolling]http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py is a great site for dice rolling, which means you can roll your own dice. just type in your characters' name, the dice and modifier, roll the dice and post the url result here, showing the dice roll. you won't need them quite yet but i thought i'd let you know[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2006)

OOC: Hm, the way it's been used I always though it meant "fellow" or something.  People don't tend to use it in an insulting way in PS:T  oh well, I'll change it.  Also, I don't care about rolling my own dice in PbP games, it's too much hassle, so feel free to roll for Kyran.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 4, 2006)

'Like i said, he's a good blood. You ever need something, he'll do his best. Which is more than i can say for most berks in this Birdcage.'


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2006)

Kyran sighs, "Too true, tisn't Elysium, that's for sure." he says with a small chuckle.  He gets a far off look in his eyes for a moment.  "Well, I'll have to trade chant with him some time.  Though you seem to have the dark of things yourself, you ever walked the planes?"

Diplomacy roll, 12 + 15 = 27  Cause Kyran is just so charming.  

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=545984


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 4, 2006)

She regards the aasimar for a moment and shrugs. 'Hasn't anyone who lives here? I've seen my fair share of places. Some i liked others, others... well, let's say I will not be going home any time soon.' She turns rund to the other cutters around the table. 'And you? You look like you've been around the wheel.'​


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2006)

OOC: So tell me if this is right;  Cutter = Adventurer, Blood = Mortal, Chant = Talk,  Pike/r = something insulting.

Feeling at ease, Kyran openly shares his recent history in brief;  "I left The Cage to see the planes before the war started, decided to stay away from it.  I came back just recently, lot's changed for sure, but the Dabus are same as ever.  So I've gotta learn the streets over again."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 4, 2006)

OOC: Cutter = a normal person. Blood = an expert, exerienced person. Berk = idiot. Chant = rumour, talk on the street. Pike it = i.e: take a stick and pike it, berk


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 4, 2006)

OOC: Wow, I was way off.  Do they have like, a book of Planscape slang somewhere?  I looked around on PLanewalker but didn't see anything.  Course I might just have looked in the wrong place.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 5, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

Tyrjon settles back in his chair, propping his feet up upon another and seems to be poking absently at the vegetable plate with a kitchen knife. For all his bluster about drinking he hasn’t even touched the frothy mead at his side or even had a bite to eat, seemingly content to relax and lose himself in the din of the tavern. However, the barmaid’s curious amount of attention seems to spark something in the back of the warrior’s mind…

“An’ what about you, _little tiefling_?” Tyrjon flops his hat down on the table, eying the barmaid with a smile. “I noticed you have some nimble fingers there… how’d you end up servin’ drinks to the clueless?”


[sblock]







			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Do they have like, a book of Planscape slang somewhere? I looked around on PLanewalker but didn't see anything. Course I might just have looked in the wrong place.



Here’s a pretty good list of the basics.

http://www.planewalker.com/encyclopedia/search.php?strSearch=cant


> Also, wow, Tyrjon and Kyran have a disturbing number of physical similarities. Nevermind the names.



There are a couple of similarities, but many more ways they are really _night and day_.  [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 5, 2006)

Noch gets up as the waitress looks over him.  He takes two relaxed steps and makes a motion as if opening a door.  He steps through the 'door' and his eyes grow wide in surprise.  Turning, he waves his hands, but they don't seem to find the 'door' anymore.  He looks around as if this is the first time he's been to this place.  "Here long time.  Now cutter."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 5, 2006)

A'koss said:
			
		

> “An’ what about you, _little tiefling_?” Tyrjon flops his hat down on the table, eying the barmaid with a smile. “I noticed you have some nimble fingers there… how’d you end up servin’ drinks to the clueless?”




The tielfing smiles. 'That's a long story, and one best left for another visit,' she winks and walks off with the empty tray

As the time passes you begin to take notice of more things around the common-room. Proving that there was little screed in the waitresses words, there seem to be few planar races here (apart from you, or, most of you at least), and for the most part it seems as though you-re in a humans-only clubhouse. The place itself is simple, functional rather than characterful and, and bland rather than reminiscent of the Prime. The only drop of atmosphere takes the form of maps of various crystal spheres hanging off the walls, some recognisable, others wholly alien.​A figure enters the tavern. Any distinguishing features it may have are obscured behind a thick canvas cloak, its face shrouded in the shadows cast by its oversize cowl. It heads towards the barkeep (a human, his skin the tanned colour of a cutter who’s seen countless different suns), and leans over, speaking in hushed tones that cannot be heard over the common-room clatter nor seen through the gloved hand quickly raised to its mouth. The barkeep nods vaguely in your direction, and the hooded figure seems to nod​Moments later, the figure moves towards you table and lifts the cowl away from its face revealing human features that have been marred by pock-marked skin. His eyes are sallow and devoid of that spark that graces most other cutters’. He nods curtly and begins in a hollow voice, somewhat sad, somewhat indifferent. Perhaps you can help me. My name is Rubious, and I need capable cutters to take me to the Hive. Tjallon said you might be helpful. It is not far, but I need to get there soon.​


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 5, 2006)

*Kyran*

Kyran looks around at the others, and it looks like most of them are in the yawn.  "Aye, most likely we _can_ help you, but you're going to have to offer more'n a name, cutter.  What kind of jink can we be expecing?  And any reason in particular you feel you need help getting from here to the Hive?"  He usually wouldn't ask a question like that of a prime, but this fellow seemed a bit more canny than most primes, and he seemed to want minders more than guides.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2006)

*Llyra*

Llyra has been leaning back in her chair and trying her drink, which does taste a little strange, but isn't bad.

She was eying the curious waitress with a little suspicion, but she was probably just that... curious.

When the shadowy figure comes to their table, she puts her mug down and nods, as Kyran answers the human.

_“This sounds dangerous. But maybe it's just your appearance, which makes you look like you are hiding from someone or something, that carries the feeling. You have come to the right table, though, I would say. Why don't you sit down while we talk for a moment?”_


----------



## A'koss (Aug 5, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

Tyrjon watches the barmaid turn and leave with some bemusement. _That's right... never turn down a chance to listen to yer customers' darks, but it's always 'another time' when it comes to spillin' yer own..._

Tyrjon offers a chair to Rubious when he approaches, marking the time of day as he does...

[sblock]OOC: Tyrjon estimates how much daylight is left in the day and if it'll be dark by the time they reach the Hive...[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Why don't you sit down while we talk for a moment?”_



The man takes the chair and sits down, his expression uncomfortable as he eyes those around the table with as much worry as need. "Thank you," he says with a curt nod. "My name is Rubious. Roubious the Seeker, my fellows call me. Though I am not too partial to that tag. I need some capable cutters to _mind_ me as i conduct some studies in the Hive. I have been there alone before around antipeak but was driven out by the barmies and other 'locals'. I am not to partial of the ramblings of barmies, nor am I partial to their blades. I just need some cutters to guard me while there. I will not be there for long and do not need guides.​"And regarding the payment," he says, eyeing Kyran, "I cannot offer you much, 25 gold each is as much as I can do. But it will not take up much of your time."​


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 5, 2006)

A'koss said:
			
		

> Tyrjon estimates how much daylight is left in the day and if it'll be dark by the time they reach the Hive...[/sblock]




night is rapidly approaching, and it will likely be dark before you leave


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 5, 2006)

*Noch*

Noch holds out his hand and places invisible coins into it with his other hand.  The first hand begins to fall under the weight of the imaginary coins.  "Beer money."

He then puts his hand out towards Rubious to shake on the closure of the deal.

[sblock]
Thanks for correcting me...again... <slaps self>
[/sblock]


----------



## A'koss (Aug 5, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

[sblock]







			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> He then puts his hand out towards Tyrjon to shake on the closure of the deal.



'Eh? Towards Tyrjon (me) or Kyran err... _Rubious_ (our cheap, would-be employer    ) ?[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 5, 2006)

OOC: i was under the impression that the cheap would-be employer was called Rubious the Seeker


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 5, 2006)

OOC: You mean Rubious our cheap would be employer?

Kyran stares at Rubious with no small amount of skepticism.  "So let me just make sure I've tumbled to your meaning.  You want to go the Hive at antipeak to study some dark, while we make sure the barmies don't nick you?  Sounds just about as barmy as, well, the barmies if you ask me.  I'd rather not put anyone in the dead book if I can avoid it, but it's up to all you bloods as well."  He say, looking around the table.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 5, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

Tyrjon clearly shares Kyran's reservations, if not moreso... "I think yer gonna need to sweeten the pot a little if you want to hire on these bloods. I'm not feelin' a burning desire to get shiv'd in the back by some addled Hiver over that meager amount of jink. However... if you know the dark of something of value..."

OOC: I assume in the Cage, information can often be bartered as easily as goods... Oh, and thanks for pointing out my err there (fixed).


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 5, 2006)

"Something of _value_? I suppose the deaths and disappearances of so many cutters are not enough to make you seek action?... My faction is not one of great wealth and i cannot offer you much. If you do help me, we - the Dustmen - will be indebted to you. I can offer you no more than 50 gold each, and my gratitude. The rest is a choice you'll have to make, but I fear that something is happening in the Hive."

[sblock=Persuasion]anyone seeking to persuade him further, roll Diplomacy or Intimidate checks as appropiate[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 5, 2006)

OOC:  Ack, a Dusty, should have known from the robe!  Well, Kyran should have, that's the problem with playing a character that actually knows what they're doing I guess.  Since when are the Dustmen poor?  They spend all their money paying dead contracts and collectors?  Does Kyran know anything about these deaths and disapearances?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 5, 2006)

OOC: generally, compared to the other factions (like Sensates...) they are considered the least wealthy, not to say they are poor... maybe he's just saying that (you could Sense Motive...). And no, no one has heard about these deaths/disappearances (if someone had i would have mentioned it)


----------



## Thanee (Aug 6, 2006)

*Llyra*

Llyra carefully considers what their possible employer is saying, mentally weighing every word to decide whether he seems trustworthy enough. Overall, she seems willing to accept his offer, though.


[SBLOCK=DM]Sense Motive 22[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 6, 2006)

*Noch*

The shadowswyft thinks quickly on the amount of beer money he can hear jingling in his head and agrees, sticking out his hand to shake with his new employer.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 6, 2006)

OOC: Should I include the modifiers?  I didn’t because you wanted to keep the character sheets secret but if I could just get it cleared up whether you care or not that would be great.

Sense Motive roll 12
Diplomacy roll 15

Kyran studies the man for a moment, “I’ve not heard chant of anything of that sort in the Hive.  Perhaps you’d lann us.  At what you’re offering I’d certainly like to know a bit more about whatever dark you’re after.”


----------



## A'koss (Aug 6, 2006)

*Tyrjon*



> "Something of value? I suppose the deaths and disappearances of so many cutters are not enough to make you seek action?... "



_The Scions of Pelor are thataway, Duster..._ Tyrjon muses to himself. Shruging inwardly, he is so far only mildly intruiged as he hadn't heard this chant on the streets yet. But cutters dying and disappearing in the Cage is about unusual as finding fiends at a banquet hosted by Asmodeus. That said, having the Dustmen in their debt certainly could come in handy... 



> "I can offer you no more than 50 gold each, and my gratitude. The rest is a choice you'll have to make, but I fear that something is happening in the Hive."



_50. Jus' keep tellin' yerself it'll be a mead run... yeah._ "Okay, you got our attention, but I'm with Kyran... you may want to elaborate a little on that last point."


----------



## Raylis (Aug 6, 2006)

*Jema*

Jema has stayed quiet druing the negotiations, ordering nothing. " We will end up in the dead book going into the Hive at antipeak " she whispers " You speak of your factions as if you hadn't heard the Lady's decree or saw the blood running in the streets. Continue talking as if it did not happen and you will find yourself in a worse place than the dead book. "

She doesn't look at Rubious, rather past him at the githyanki before lowering her gaze to the tabletop.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Sense Motive 22





there doesnt see to be any screed in the man's words.

[sblock=Dire Lemming]yes; as the other characters see yours in action they get a feel for what he is/isnt good at so yes, include the modifiers. i just didnt want anyone to know any of the characters' secrets before the game begins[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 6, 2006)

The man shudders at Jema's words. "A worse place than the dead-book? This _is_ a place worse than the dead-book... And if you think there is a problem in the manner in which we labour at the Mortuary, please pass it on to the government. I am sure they will sort things out," he says monotonly.​"We still exist as a faction and if no one else wants to work in the Mortuary, then I'll be damned if if its still Dustmen who clear up after everyone else's messes. We still exist and have a presence in the Cage... like most other factions. I saw the streets run red, I saw the premature ending of cagers' so-called lives. I saw many dustmen cut down before they could reach true death... by the Hells, I even saw Skall disappearing*. I know what the Lady said and that is why, like the rest of my allies I live now in the Negatvie Energy Plane... so please forgive me for wnating to leave from time to time. But it is no secret that those who work in the Mortuary are Dustmen. The Lady knows this as i am sure you alldo. Workers have gone missing - and that, if not important to you, is important to the high-ups."​ "I have found no dark that may help us out. Now, it seems as though barmies are being snatched from their posts as well. The High-ups thing they may be related. I doubt it. I just do as I am told. I must go there at night becasue that is when the place comes alive."​"If you do not help me. I will find others who will. Excuse me for wasting your time," he says, getting up without any sign of emotion on his warped face.​
[sblock=*]Skall, leader of the Dustmen disappeared during the faction war, like all the other Factols. At first many Dustmen beleived that he had found true death and left this world, but as other Factols disappeared, more pragmatic dustmen began to think that the same had happened to him, even though a few still cling on to the beleif that he has found true death and will return to show him the dark of his ways[/sblock]​


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 6, 2006)

*Noch*

Noch gets up in quickly to follow Rubious.  He smiles and twirls his finger next to his head to sign that the man has gone barmy.  He then looks at his seated fellows in alarm and says slowly, "Easy...beer... money!"  With that he walks to Rubious' side.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 6, 2006)

*Llyra*

_“Don't be so huffy. It's just natural to be open to the Hive... for non-Dustmen, anyways, I guess. None of us wants to take a Cakewalk into the Hive only to bite the iron. Either way, I'm willing to take you up for your offer. I would prefer half of the jink up-front, however.”_


OOC: Diplomacy 29 to calm Rubious down.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 6, 2006)

Kyran nods to Llyra, "Seems fair to me.  If cutters have been turning up dead something needs to be done."


----------



## A'koss (Aug 6, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

Tyrjon quickly puts his hand on Noch's arm as he begins to rise to join the Dustman. As Rubious begins making his way towards the door with Llyra trying to reason with him, the warrior turns towards the shadowswyft and speaks in a voice barely above a whisper...

"This guy spells trouble in letters that stretch from here to the Sensorium. If we're gonna do this, we should be halfway intelligent 'bout it. I think it'd be a good idea if you hang back a bit and keep a peery eye an' ear out for sharpers, tails or anyone else on the street payin' us more mind'n they should... What do ya say?"


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 6, 2006)

The Dustie seems to calm down at Llyra's words and his walk slows to a halt as he reaches the door. "Fair enough, I suppose. Here's half the jink. The rest will follow once the deed is done, and not befoe I say... Just in case you are planning anything _funny_, my brethren know the palces I've been haunting tonight... so if anything should happen to me, they will know where to find you," he says in a tone perhaps not as threatening as he had hoped. "I meant no offence, but a body's got to be peery in this Burg... If you understand me."​
The man reaches into his robes and takes out some coin, handing you the agreed downpayment.​
[sblock=OOC]good work on the dialogue. I was worriefd it wouldn't be planescapy enough... if anything the quotes are saturated in cant [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 6, 2006)

*Llyra*

Llyra takes her part of the jink and puts it into her pouch.

_“Well then, lead the way.”_


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 6, 2006)

"I thank you." The man nods slowly, the greyness in his eyes failing to do his gratitude justice. You follow the Dustman outside.​Outside, the first patter rain begins to fall. The sky is dim, antipeak quickly approaching, the air a mixture of damp, smog and the faint glint of lights in the distance of the ring. The glistening streets have emptied since you last saw them, most honest-working cutters heading inside their cases for the night. Drifting through the still air, you can just about make out the distant sound of merriment coming form some unseen tavern. Rarely during the day does the Cage get this quiet, and seeing the streets at this time of day certainly paints a different picture of the place, lending it an ‘unearthly’ quality, like dark dream, somehow soothing, somehow familiar.​That vision will not last, and you get closer to the Hive, things begin to change. The Lower Ward (your home for most of the night so far), while far from being the Jewel in the Lady’s crown, is a decent enough place to kip… but as you put more distance between yourselves and the ‘Wayfarer’ , and The Hive looms ever closer, things begin to take on different appearances. The sounds of the night life gradually give way to a malignant silence, pregnant with the menace of what may lie hidden in ambush in the darkness that is rapidly increasing around you.​Buildings that were until moments ago only slightly out of sync soon loose all sense of purpose and design, becoming sinister structures more akin to something from a Bleaker’s nightmare than anything else. ‘Proper’ structures – those with purpose and true tenants become sparser, giving way to more irregular plots; some no more than abandoned shells, others refuges to those who retain enough sanity to know that banding together is best chance of surviving the night. Stinking pits, homes to the destitute, the Lost, the Barmy are what this place seems to be made of. The streets are littered with rubbish, dead strays and all manner of rotten refuse. As the rain gets a grip on the darkening night sky, water begins to trickle into large puddles in the roads, creating a foul combination of mud and slimy dust.​Sinister noises, low grunts, distant howls and a pervasive grumbling that seems to come from the buildings themselves fill the air as you finally leave the Lower Ward Behind, heralding you into the Hive​


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 6, 2006)

*Noch*

Obeying Tyrjon's instructions, Noch hangs back and into the shadows as if stalking the party.  He looks for anything out of the ordinary, keeping anywhere from 50 feet to 100 feet back.  If anything growls at him, he growls back...

OOC: I'll let the DM roll for me with his dice at home, unless he would rather me use the generator.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 6, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

_Ah, the Hive... ever the garden spot o' our fair city._ Tyrjon recommends staying close the destitute tenaments lest they fall prey to ambush and need to seek cover. We should also try to keep Rubious and Llyra in the middle of our parade with Tyrjon and Nuan along the perimeter...


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 6, 2006)

Noch: sure thing, ill roll them in secret then show them once the results if any are resolved

[sblock=noch]Alone, behind the others, you see the Hive in a different light. with your keen senses, you can see farther in the dying light than they can, though it is little comfort knowing that what you see has to be so sinsiter and repugnant. Water drips off the buildings, vermin scurry in the ruins and as the others go on in front of you, you fancy you can spot a shadow in the ruins about you, not too distant... though the shape is indistinct

Hide 
Move Silently 
Spot
Listen[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 6, 2006)

*Llyra*

Llyra heeds Tyrjon's advice and moves into a more protected position, which suits her rather well, knowing that she is not the toughest basher in town.

She keeps her eyes and ears open for trouble.


OOC: Spot 23, Listen 16

@Nalfeshnee: Did you roll those other two rolls on invisible castle? Kinda weird, since they look so similar to the one's I did, though I *know* I didn't roll those (I usually look at the list of rolls after I rolled, since I'm curious to see if others have been using the same name in the meantime ).


----------



## A'koss (Aug 6, 2006)

OOC: Mysery solved.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 6, 2006)

OOC: that was me. i was about to post them but... ill take your now


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 6, 2006)

[sblock=Llyra], you notice a figure im the ruins to the right, though details are vague. It is humanoid, however[/sblock] 

[sblock=Nuan] also, does not notice anything
Listen 
Spot[/sblock] 

[sblock=Tyrjon]you hear something in the ruins to your right, though what it is you cannot see.
Listen
Spot[/sblock] 

[sblock=Kyran]You detect a shuffling sound coming from your right, though you cannot see what it is.
Listen 
Spot[/sblock] 

[sblock=Jema]perhaps you are paying too much attemtion to your surroundings, but you detect nothing other than the obvious signs around you.
Listen 
Spot[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 6, 2006)

*Llyra*

_“I hope the one hiding over there to the right isn't laying out the red carpet for us,”_ Llyra mentions while she continues to walk, speaking only as loud as necessary for her companions to make out the words.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 6, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

"Always some fun t'be had in the Hive..." Tyrjon replies, his voice also kept low. "Expectin' any company Rubious?"

Slowing their pace, Tyrjon very quietly makes sure everyone is aware there's someone in the ruins to the right, then moves to a position between the hidden figure and the rest of the party, gesturing to Nuan to do the same. They should keep moving, but slowly, wary of an ambush. He also suggests that if any of the group can deflect arrows, they should stick near the Duster. Tyrjon then draws his sword but keeps it discreetly low to the ground. He strains to listen whether the figure is moving towards them and whether or not they are alone...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 6, 2006)

*Noch*

Noch notices the others stop in front of him and attempts to get a look at what has caught their attention.

DM
[sblock]
If the party is staring in the direction of the shape that Noch has noticed, he will quietly attempt to move behind it.  Otherwise he will sneak closer to the indistinct shape and try to identify it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 6, 2006)

Kyran silently nods and unlatches his whip, parking his eyes in the direction of the shuffling he heard.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 7, 2006)

Those with a bearing on the shape notice it begins to slink away, perhaps realising that its been spotted


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 7, 2006)

*Kyran*

OOC: If by "Those with a bearing on the shape" you don't just mean Llyra, what exactly does Kyran see with his darkvision?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 7, 2006)

Despite Kyran's visual acuity in the darkness, whatever it is that has engrossed the attentions of the party is invisible to him 

[sblock=Kyran]though judging by where everyone else is looking it is within your DV range if you _could_ see it. You could try to spot/listen again if you'd like[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 7, 2006)

*Kyran*

OOC: Sure thing.

Spot: 21 
Listen: 9 

Kyran stares at the location, his sharp Aasimar senses searching for any sign of the originator of the noise he'd heard.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 7, 2006)

[sblock=kyran]For a moment, you think you can spy a humanoid figure; very tall, with an athlete's build, skulking in the shadows. Beneath the patter of the ever-increasing rain, you might hear rocks dislodging on the ground in the ruin where the figure moves... but then agai it could just be the rain. you catch the creature's face for a split-second, and in that moment you see dark eyes make contact with yours. the face is dark, lean, the colour of leather and the creature's hair is dark and thick, pulled back in dreadlocks behind its face - a githyanki 
Then it is gone, as the shadows take over once again but at least you know where it is now[/sblock]

OOC: good rolls!
OOC: not so good rolls!


----------



## A'koss (Aug 7, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

With a raised hand he gestures to the group to remain where they are and takes a cue from Kyran where their lurker might be. Moving obliquely across the street, sword in hand, he hopes to flush the spy towards Noch...

[sblock]As Tyrjon moves, he tries to relocate the lurker in the ruin and move accordingly to try and get him to retreat towards our lurking Noch...

Spot: 31
Listen: 32

Who's the man!   

Tyrjon will also note anything of interest about the intruder - dress, signs of affiliation, notable features, etc. Tyrjon also has darkvision...[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 7, 2006)

[sblock=Tyrjon]You spot the figure with certainy as you moves into the ruins, and as clear as the celestial blood that flows through your veins, you see the figure for what it truly is - a githyanki.

Balance and Intimidate check please[/sblock]

OOC: and im afraid i must turn in dor the night (it is almost 3 here and i have work early tomorrow). ill update with a more detailed post then


----------



## A'koss (Aug 7, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

OOC: Tyrjon will wait if Kyran wants to try the diplomatic route first. But since it's a Githyanki it's almost certain he's up to no good...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 7, 2006)

*Kyran*

Finally seeing their watcher Kyran whispers to the others, "A Githyanki.  I don't twig to the idea of adding to the dead book, myself or anyone else, if he's following us we might want to learn why."  Seeing Tyrjon start to move away with his sword drawn, Kyran decides to act before it escalates to violence.  He calls out in a confident voice.  "Wreched night, eh cutter?  We're not the type to start fights if that's what your peery of.  Just heading through."

Diplomacy: 17 Ugh!
Sense Motive: 22 

EDIT: Ack, I'm so damn slow, this was supposed to be before A'koss' last post, oh well.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 7, 2006)

*Jema*

OOC: sorry for the lack of posting, trying to move and adjust to the new job

Jema watches the aasimars for a moment, turning to watch the other direction " Mark our flank " she whispers to Nuan and Llyra as she turns to do so, " Not even a cord-baby is barmy enough to walk the Hive alone, no matter how strong the cutter or how sharp his chiv. ".

[sblock]
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=548898
Spot [8,3] = (11)
Listen [1,3] = (4)

I do have darkvision, fyi.

[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 7, 2006)

Kyran: your words seem to fall on dead ears and the gith continues to withdraw

Jema: you stand, placing a keen eye on the other side of the street. The ruins still seem to be empty


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 7, 2006)

I've rolled Initative, once the first round is resolved ill post the sequence

Noch acts first*

OOC: this will be updated when/if new creatures become apparent
* acts in surprise round


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 7, 2006)

Noch attempts to slips behind the githyanki and draws his blades.  He will hold action and wait to see what the humanoid does.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 7, 2006)

the githyanki reaches to the ground to pick up a rock and throws it. As it does so, you notice an unsettling glint in its eyes; perhaps a bit too much fervour for one about to throw a _rock_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 7, 2006)

Noch dwells on whether or not to attack, but seeing the githyanki's face decides that you can't be too cautious about who you stick a blade to in the hive.  With both blades, he goes for the creature's kidneys.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2006)

*Llyra*

Staying near the others, Llyra looks around herself with a worried expression on her face. There was surely more hidden in the darkness than they could imagine right now.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 7, 2006)

Seeing the Githyanki's retreat leads Kyran to the conclusion that the poor sod is just a scared addle-cove, unusual for a gith but not at all impossible.  He calls out to Tyrjon and the others;  "Come on, let's just get going.  We're not here to start fights with barmies, we're here to keep them from nicking our client." he says, glancing at the Dustie "I'm sure we've still got a ride ahead of us."  He still watches the Gith carefully, barmies can be just as dangerous as any other berk after all.


Spot: 21 
Listen: 19


----------



## A'koss (Aug 7, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

[sblock]Just a couple of questions...
1. When Tyrjon asked the Dustman whether he was expecting anyone out here - did he have anything to say?

2. When he got a good look at the Githyanki earlier was there anything of interest he noted - well-dressed/poorly dressed, weapons, symbols of affiliation, notable features...[/sblock]


----------



## Raylis (Aug 7, 2006)

*Jema*

Jema takes a step towards Rubious, still watching "Kyran is correct we should finish this sodding ride through the Hive as soon as we can."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 7, 2006)

A'koss said:
			
		

> [sblock]Just a couple of questions...
> 1. When Tyrjon asked the Dustman whether he was expecting anyone out here - did he have anything to say?
> 
> 2. When he got a good look at the Githyanki earlier was there anything of interest he noted - well-dressed/poorly dressed, weapons, symbols of affiliation, notable features...[/sblock]




[sblock=Tyrjon]1. he replied strangely "Yes, I am expecting someone here, but no one is expeting me."

2. with the rain and the shadows it was hard to say but the githyanki seemed pretty much like any Hiver... rags, a bit crazed looking, and any equipment he may have (you see none) would likely be hidden.[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 7, 2006)

Rubious turns to Jema, his face grave and trickling wit hwater from the rain, making it loo kas though he is crying. "Already there has been too much death here. Do what you must to defend us but... no more. I will be responsible for the death of no more people"

As he says this, Noch attacks the githyanki (roll to hit and damage)


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 7, 2006)

[sblock=Kyran]Your keen eyes spot three figures, crossbows at the ready, about to strike[/sblock]


*No one act until Noch's readied action is resolved*


----------



## A'koss (Aug 7, 2006)

[sblock]Just a couple of quick question for you Nalfeshnee...

Will you be using any kind of simple battlemaps so we can get an idea where everyone is?

Will the rest of us have to make additional spot/listen checks to discover any new attackers?[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 7, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]if anyone wants to use any skills, just roll the dice and say what you want to do and ill say what happens once your round comes by.

I always thought that grids would be more distracting than good. is there anything you can think of that might be better?[/sblock]


----------



## A'koss (Aug 7, 2006)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> if anyone wants to use any skills, just roll the dice and say what you want to do and ill say what happens once your round comes by.



Perhaps a compromise may be in order here? Seeing as were in the most dangerous part of Sigil I'm pretty sure we'd be all taking due dilligence in keeping an eye on our surroundings - perhaps it might be best for you to just ask for Spot/Listen checks when appropriate. Otherwise I'd be tempted to make rolls every round!   



> I always thought that grids would be more distracting than good. is there anything you can think of that might be better?



Personally, as a player, I'm happy with even a simple grid diagram - it's the flavor text that sets the tone. I know that there are solutions like Dunjinni and the Pro Fantasy series for more elaborate maps and I'm sure others here will chime in with even more ideas. For my game I use NWN & Photoshop to make my battlemaps but obviously that requires significantly more time & effort...[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 7, 2006)

*Noch*

[sblock]
OOC: I was hoping you could roll for me as I sometimes post at work and don't always have the time to go to Invis castle and then do the whole link thing, but umkay...

My attacks... second swing was with the kukri and looks like I missed...bad.  Add plus 8 to both attacks, adding that to my natural 8 and 1...so that is 16, 9.
url=[http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=550236]

My damage for the first blade was 3 for normal and 10 for a sneak attack.
url=[http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice...ak+attack+added+into+damage.&a=Roll+the+dice]


Oops... I don't know how that second 3d6 roll came about... the roll should be the 3, 1, and 6.  Sorry... 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 7, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> [sblock=Kyran]Your keen eyes spot three figures, crossbows at the ready, about to strike[/sblock]
> 
> 
> *No one act until Noch's readied action is resolved*




[sblock='Nalfeshnee']OOC: Can I get more info than that?  I mean, where are these figures?  Do they also look like Githyanki?  Are they aiming at us?  I'll make more spot checks if necisary.

Spot: 4 ouch, damn.
Listen: 22 not so ouch, but I'm trying to see stuff. :\ [/sblock]


----------



## A'koss (Aug 7, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

Tyrjon tries to find the hidden assailants and any details he can discern about them...

[sblock]
Spot: 16
Listen: 22

*I messed setting up doing multiple rolls in IC so it's done 2 rolls for each check. So the first and the third checks are the right ones.[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 7, 2006)

Noch: both attacks swing towards the target, but as the blades approach the humanoid, its shows an agility that belies its decrepit appearance. It spins on the spot, speaks some words an indistinguishable tongue and throws the stone at Noch, but the rock misses, pounding into the ground with a splash.

*Nuan acts next*


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 7, 2006)

Kyran: no; the darkness and growing rain make it hard to discern their shapes though they could be githyanki, or maybe some other athletically built humanoid. Maybe a zenythri, or even a human.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 7, 2006)

*Noch*

A smiling Noch bows his head slightly in respect to his opponent's agility, then gets down to business and moves in to close again.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 8, 2006)

*Llyra*

Llyra will cast a _Shield_ spell to protect herself, once her turn comes up.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 8, 2006)

Llyra's action has been noted

OOC: Once this combat is over i'll open a Combat thread to deal with such things to keep the IC thread uncluttered. i was hoping to do them both on the same thread, but that wont work. ill also use the Planescape - take two thread as an OOC thread, so please post OOC comments there


----------



## rowport (Aug 8, 2006)

*Nuan the Houseless*

OOC: Sorry for the posting delay, folks.  One of my coworkers had a seizure and was hospitalized on Sunday; it is pretty hectic here.

If Nuan has room to charge (10'+), he will use his Neraph Camouflage ability* to charge in and make a single Unarmed Strike attack with his opponent denied DEX bonus.  If he is too close to charge, he will instead 5' step in and full attack with Flurry and Two-Weapon Fighting (i.e. three Unarmed Strikes).

Please let me know which attack sequence will apply.  And, please help me out with using the Invisible Castle rolling!  I looked at the site, but do not really get it.    

"Beware, Gith Spawn!"


* [sblock]Neraph Camouflage (Ex): When charging an opponent or when using a thrown weapon, neraphim can use a technique known as motion camouflage (also called neraph camouflage by other races), which predatory insects use to trick prey into thinking they are stationary even though they are moving closer. The target creature can be fooled into believing that the charging neraph or the neraph's thrown weapon is in fact not moving closer, or moving closer only very slowly.
A neraph may make only one camouflage attack per enemy per encounter (once a foe sees the attack in action, the foe can discern it for what it is for the duration of that combat). Creatures that are subject to a neraph charge or who are targeted by a weapon thrown by a neraph may not apply their Dexterity bonuses to their Armor Class. All conditions that pertain when a foe cannot apply his Dexterity bonus to Armor Class also pertain to the neraph's attack (for instance, a sneak attack could also be made with this attack, if the neraph can make such an attack).[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 8, 2006)

there is enough room to charge, though make a Balance check due to the uneven terrain in the area.


[sblock=invisible castle]just type in the dice and modifiers you want and roll the dice and copy the link (the one wit the url) and post it here[/sblock]


----------



## rowport (Aug 8, 2006)

"Beware, Gith Spawn!"

Shouting his invictive to his foe, Nuan charges forward.  In a most disorienting way, he seems to slip side-to-side, arching his back at odd angles.  From one point of view, it almost seems as if he were standing still.  Then, suddenly, his lumpy fist strikes!

Balance Check
[sblock]20+4-> 24
20+4=24   [/sblock]

Unarmed Strike attack (with Neraph Camouflage ability to deny DEX bonus)
[sblock] To Hit 1d20+7-> [17,7] = (24)
1d20+7=24 
Damage 1d8+3-> [5,3] = (8)
1d8+3=8  [/sblock]

EDIT: Grrr... I forgot the +2 for the Charge.  So, 26 to Hit.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 9, 2006)

sorry for the delay...

You make your way deftly across the eneven ground of street and strike at the githyanki. Your fists strike fleshm hitting home (roll damage with the attack next time, to save another post if it hits. i should ahve mentioned it before though )


----------



## rowport (Aug 9, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> sorry for the delay...
> 
> You make your way deftly across the eneven ground of street and strike at the githyanki. Your fists strike fleshm hitting home (roll damage with the attack next time, to save another post if it hits. i should ahve mentioned it before though )



Nal-

Cool!  I did roll the damage (8 points); it is in the spoiler box in the post above.  I could only make one attack since I charged.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 9, 2006)

the githyanki reels back in pain as the attack strikes home, though he is not yet felled. The crazed look in his eyes only seems to increase as blood begins to dribble down the bruising wound.

*Tyrjon next*


----------



## rowport (Aug 9, 2006)

*Nuan the Houseless*

"Embrace the Darkness, Gith.  You stink of fear!  If I must protect this Duskman at least I may enjoy myself!  Haw-haw-haw."

Clearly enjoying tormenting his Githyanki opponent, Nuan settles back into the fighting stance of a trained Monk.  This planes-traveller is unusual from his brethen in many ways, it seems (except, perhaps, in brutality).


----------



## A'koss (Aug 9, 2006)

[sblock=Tyrjon's Actions]
1. Does Tyrjon see the rooftop snipers? If so he will flash a hand signal, letting the PCs know of the the snipers and to get the Dustman behind cover ASAP. And as we're near the tenaments, hopefully that won't be too hard. Then Tyrjon will make his way up to the roof of the nearest archer, in whatever would be the most expedient manner possible (running up stairs, jumping onto an awning or whatnot). Hopefully his approach will draw off at least some of their fire.

Tyrjon's Maneuvers Readied: Burning Brand, Mountain Hammer, Emerald Razor, Burning Blade, Stone Bones and Sudden Leap. I've recently learned you cannot have more than 1 of the same maneuver readied at a time, so ignore what I've got in my writeup.

Tyrjon will switch to the _"Step of the Wind"_ stance (swift action) if that will help lend him speed towards his goal, otherwise he will keep the _"Child of the Shadow"_ stance on and use the _"Sudden Leap"_ maneuver if jumping as a swift action will help (after a running start of course).

In any case he will keep his _Combat Expertise _maxed while he moves (+3), granting him a total AC of 24.

2. If Tyrjon doesn't notice the archers or cannot reach them for some reason, he will charge at the Githyanki, keeping his _"Child of the Shadow"_ stance on and see if he can take him out with a _"Burning Blade"_ maneuver at the end of his charge.

As soon as you let me know what's feasible I'll start making those rolls for you...[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 9, 2006)

He can spot the rooftop crossbowmen, though their shapes are largely hidden behind the walls and their weapons seem to be trained on the general area of the 'skirmish'

Tyrjon can reach, though will need to make a Balance check (he also cannot charge unless he can charge in a non-straight line). They are around 30 feet away, around a storey up (10 ft.) behind cover


----------



## A'koss (Aug 9, 2006)

Tyrjon turns to his companions guarding the Dustman and quickly flashes them a hand signal showing them where the snipers are and flashes another gesturing they should get him behind cover.

Tyrjon then turns and moves swiftly across the street towards the group of snipers, his fierce eyes alight in the night. In the darkness it is difficult to see, but it almost seems as though the shadows of cast by the dim light of the Hive embrace him like a cloak, making it difficult for you to track his movement.

"Mark th' crow feeders on th' roof or you'll be countin' worms the moment the Gith falls!" he shouts as he passes the Noch and Nuan, noting the assassins' crossbows are trained on the pair. 

Tyrjon then leaps to the second story of the ruin, pulling himself over the crumbling wall to where the sharpshooters are postioned. A smile parts his lips as he confronts them.

"Hello berks."

[sblock=Tyjron Action]Keep "Child of the Shadows" active, enemies have a 20% miss chance on all attacks against him for the round.
Combat Expertise, +3 to AC (24).
Move Action: Move 30 ft to the base of the second story.
Standard Action: Jump/Balance as required to move the remaining distance and get right up close to as many of the archers as possible (in the hopes of them drawing some AoO) but hopefully in such a way as to not get flanked (more important).
Balance Check: 21
Jump Check: 17 - 4 ft up + Tyrjon's ~8-9' reach should easily be enough to get him up to the second story. Use this roll only if required to get to the archers. If he can move up a broken wall to the second floor using Balance he will.[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 9, 2006)

Rubious follows the advice and goes to seek shelter beenath a half-shatetred balcony, beneath the snipers' positions. 

As Tyrjon makes his way towards the ambushers' posts, their aim shifts slightly and moves to follow the aasimar's movements. Suddenly, two crossbow bolts are released, the twang of the string displacing rain. The bolts race towards the fast appeoaching aasimar...

[sblock]attack roll (20)
attack roll (25)

one of the bolts strikes home, dealing 6 points of damage (total 4, taking the DR from your armour into account)

the bolt, however is of little concern, as as you approach them, you see the ambushers more clearly - one, a lanky hobgoblin; the other, a feral creature, the celestial trace in its blood contrasted wildly with the tattoos and piercings on its face[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 9, 2006)

*Jema next, Llyra after*


----------



## A'koss (Aug 9, 2006)

[sblock=For Nalfeshnee]Wow, +8 to hit! These guys are hardcore.   

Anyway, I think you missed my concealment (20% miss chance) on the second shot that hit. (I'm gonna need every perk I can get...    )[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 9, 2006)

...Damn... he noticed...   

[sblock=Tyrjon]20% miss chance = 23 

the bolt hits you, though it is more luck than keen sight[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 9, 2006)

[sblock='For Nalfeshnee']Wait, so then where's the third crossbowm- er...wielder?[/sblock]


----------



## Raylis (Aug 10, 2006)

*Jema*

Watching the rooftop Tyrjon lept to, Jema follows Rubious under the balcony. She turns back to the street, dropping her quarterstaff to the ground.

[sblock]

Readied action to attack anyone who approaches, sans party members of course

[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 10, 2006)

action noted Jema

Llyra casts shield (unless she's going to do anything else)

*Kyran next*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 10, 2006)

Kyran is shocked to see his allies suddenly attack the apparently barmy and unarmed githyanki, and everything descend into violence.  He is about to call out a warning about the snipers, only to see that Tyrjon is already attacking them, and that there are now two. _"What?  Trick of the shadows?"_ he thinks, a bit confused. “Ah pike it, do you addled berks think you can just go penning everyone you meet into the dead book!”  It’s not entirely clear to whom he is speaking.  He takes a moment to remind himself that he’s quite likely the only one here who doesn’t actually _like_ killing, and then draws his whip.

[sblock]OOC: draw whip and then move to a location from which he can attack the snipers with his reach, if there is no location like that he’ll continue trying to spot the last sniper.

Spot: 19 
Listen: 7 whoops, I didn't really mean to do a listen check, habit I guess.[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 10, 2006)

Kyran: you scan the area, looking for a better position to attack the snipers and you spot a third figure climbing down the building, a crossbow and a large axe slung over his shoulder. The figure is large, semi-naked, with clammy grey skin and no visible eyes. matted hair, filthy and dark falls over most of the face and back obscuring further details. (you may atack the figure using reach)


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2006)

*Llyra*

After casting her _Shield_ spell, and feeling a little more secure now, Llyra looks to move into a position, where she will be better protected from any stray bolts, probably where Rubious went to.

_“Stay in cover, Rubious,”_ she calls out to the Dustman. _“We will handle those.”_


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 10, 2006)

Actually I want to attempt to disarm, because well, whip damage sucks, and he'll point out the foe to the others.

Disarm against the crossbow: 27 Gotta love those modifiers.  I assume he doesn't have it in his hands at the moment. Also, do I get a +4 bonus for a loosely secured item?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 10, 2006)

Llyra: the Dustie nods, pulling the hood lower on his head as though it will give him further protection. he crouches by the wall, his back tight against it.

Kyran: make a touch attack first (or was that the touch?)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh, ok.  24


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 10, 2006)

ok. the figure is flat footed so has no chance of opposing the roll. The disarm attempt is succesful and the crossbow is yanked from his back, falling to the ground with a splash. 

The humanoid creature's head snaps round in your direction exposing a face that is evoid of any eyes. Its nostrils flare for a moment, as though smelling for something and it opens its eyes and roars. 

*Round Two*
*initatve*
Noch
Gith 
Nuan
Sniper1
Sniper2
Tyrjon
Sniper3
Rubious
Jema
Llyra
Kyran


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 10, 2006)

*Noch*

Noch dances a slight jig, then moves forward to attack the gith.

Roll results (check this out)
[sblock]
Dual wielding.
1st slice: Natural 20, 28 total!
2nd slice (kukri): Natural 20, 28 total! Holy Crap!
url=[http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=555892]
Damage: 4 for short sword, url=[http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=555899]
2 for kukri, url=[http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=555903]

Do I get to roll for crits?
[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 10, 2006)

um... why wouldnt you?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Deuce Traveler]OOC: Not to spoil your happiness, but you need to put in 1d20+8 not 20+8, otherwise it doesn't even roll, but just add the fixed numbers. Not hard to get two 20s that way. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 10, 2006)

You do need to type in 1d20 and not just 20, you know  

Dire Lemming done the same thing earlier on.

edit: Ah... seems like Thanee beat me to it


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 10, 2006)

*Noch*

OOC: Damn...

Got an 18 and 18
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=555948
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Noch


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 10, 2006)

The githyanki raises its hands instinctively towards the shadowswyft's attacks, but it is too late. Both strikes make contact with the gith, which is too slow to stop them. It reels back in pain, its mouth curving into a wicked grin, that is laced with as much anger as pain.

As it recovers from the blow, it makes a disconcerting gesture with its hands and in an instant it is holding a wicked blade, its length slender and barbed. The suddenness with which the creature draws the weapon belies an expertise greater than what its appearance would have you all imagine. Almost as soon as the weapon is drawn, it is directed towards the shadowswyft. 

[sblock=Noch]roll a Sense Motive Check + Base Attack[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 10, 2006)

*Noch*

Noch raises an eyebrow in worry.

[sblock]
Wisdom is +1, base attack is +3, so the total bonus is plus 4.

Result is 4+4=8.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=555967
[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 10, 2006)

The githyanki manages to get its blade through your defences before you have chance to properly defend yourself, and slashes at you with the blade

[sblock=noch]the gith hits you with its blade for  7 points of damage (total 5 after DR is applied)[/sblock]

*Nuan is next* (anyone around can state what his/her action for round 2)


----------



## A'koss (Aug 11, 2006)

[sblock=Tyrjon's Actions]I'll wait until the two snipers have acted first before making my final decision but I have a couple of questions that might help speed things up.

1. Are any of them armored, and if so - how well?
2. I'll need to know pretty accurately what their positions are relative to me before I can act.

Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 11, 2006)

[sblock=A'Koss]from your previous action, you are on the ledge wirh both snipers, within 5 ft of one, and 10 feet of the other (the building itself is partialy ruined and the ledge you are on is not large enough to alow movement so that you can reach both snipers at once).

They are bot hwearing loose fitting robes, tattered and torn, revealing light padding beneath. it is difficult to say what such armour is (though it is certainly not medium or heavy)[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 11, 2006)

just trying out the map. Grid will follow soon, but the area is 120 ft. across from edge to edge. each red square is 60 ft across (a charge action, conveniently)

letters should be self explanatory for the PCs (sorry if they dont match your own, i had to do with what i hat. and i hope nuan is that red ).
Ru = Rubious
Gi = Githyanki
S1 = sniper 1
S2 = sniper 2
Gr = grimlock

edit: oops, seems i missed out Kyran (he's near the middle just above the Grimlock


----------



## Thanee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Llyra*

Without being able to see much more than some moving shapes in the dark and with her companions taking care of the assailants (hopefully), Llyra stays near Rubious and keeps on the lookout for further trouble.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 11, 2006)

We can assume that Nuan will continue to attack the gith...

full attack: 2 unarmed attacks


unarmed attack (1d20+5=10, 1d20+5=18)

one attack hits, dealing  9 points of damage


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 11, 2006)

The gith reels back from the blow to its chest, wheezing, coughing. It seems visibly weakened by the attacks. It looks around, shouting words in its native tongue, perhaps in echlamation, perhaps in warning. 


Whether in response to his words, or though coincidence, the two snipers act, quickly assessing the situation. They look around at the scenario unfoldinga round them and respond the most direct of threats...


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 11, 2006)

The hobgoblin sniper (S1) drops his weapon and draws a longsword, attacking Tyrjon with the blade. The blade strikes home unneringly, a precice blow that struck a weak point.It's a threat!

 but not a critical, thanks to Tyrjons' defences. The attack hits nonetheless, for 5 points of damage 


The other sniper concentrates on the figure to his left (Kyran), and takes aim with his crossbow after reloading it. It hits, for 7 points of damage

_remember any DR you may have from armour_


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Tyrjon next*


----------



## A'koss (Aug 11, 2006)

[sblock=Nalfeshnee]Um... miss chance?    It's still up until Tyrjon's turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 11, 2006)

Sorry... thanks for reminding me (again)

and it hits home (again)


I will be turning on for the night soon, so just post your preferred action so i can resolve them tomorrow


----------



## A'koss (Aug 11, 2006)

Tyrjon grits his teeth against the blow, though it only serves to fuel his anger. Maintaining a defensive posture, Tyrjon spins back a couple of steps, before turning and lunging for the hobgoblin, a cloak of shadows following in his wake.

Drawing his bastard sword back, a whisp of flame flows down his arms towards his sword, suddenly igniting the blade in a shower of flame! Driving forward, Tryjon brings down a hard overhand blow, attempting to cleave the beast's head open...


[sblock=Tyrjon's Action]Maintains Combat Expertise +3 (AC 24).

Move Action: Tumble to move to the side 5 ft and back 5 ft, reactivating his Child of Shadows cloak (for all the good it seems to be doing me...   ).
Tumble Check to avoid AoO: 22 vs DC 15 - Success. Child of Shadows stance reactivates.

Swift Action: Activates Burning Blade maneuver!

Standard Action: Attacks Hobgoblin! Roll: 6.  - Arrrrgh!  [/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 12, 2006)

Perhaps its the injury from the bolt, or the quick reflexes of the hobgoblin, but the attack misses, impacting with great force against the roof of the building, dislodging bricks and mortar


*Grimlock*
The creature turns around and faces Kyran as it draws its axe. it takes a step towards the aasimar and ROARS as it swings with the weapon, hitting for a lucky 16 points of damage (1d8+8=16)


OOC: my rolls have been insanely high. its a good thing that was an axe and not a sword or it would ahve been another threat


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 12, 2006)

holy crap that knocks Kyran out.

The aasimar is on the floor bleeding, his body heavily injured from the blow


*Jema, Llyra and Kyran next*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 12, 2006)

OOC: Holy f-word I'm probably not supposed to write on this forum, +8 strength modifier?  This is combat seems going to hell.  One wonders what that blind superman was doing using a crossbow from a concealed position though.  

Kyran gazes at the large gash in his body, recoloring his faded coat in a much darker hue.  "Bar that..." he gurgles and then slumps to the ground as darkness claims him.

OOC: Kyran will spend the round bleeding profusly from his axe wound and only a little bit from his quarrel wound.  I guess I better roll my d% 62


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2006)

*Llyra*

_Uh, oh, that doesn't sound good..._ Llyra thinks to herself. _“Might be they need some help, after all, I will get us some reinforcement,”_ the sorceress mentions to Rubious and begins casting a spell, staying well within the protection of their chosen position for now...


[SBLOCK]OOC: Begin Casting _Summon Undead II_.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Raylis (Aug 12, 2006)

*Jema*

" Knew this was a barmy idea" she mutters stepping out into the street, " Stay here " she whispers with a glance to Rubious.

[sblock]
okay, I don't think I have line of effect so no charging, but if I have line of sight and was able to see Kyran fall or if I can see Kyran on the ground I'll head over towards the grimlock and declare dodge against him. If not I'll just take a five foot step into the street.

[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 12, 2006)

*Noch*

Noch flanks the gith again and hisses to Nuan "Kyran. Trouble."

OOC: Noch likely misses with a 13 and 11 total...my rolls have been horrible.  I want those natural 20s back.  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=558772


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 12, 2006)

Jema: yes you can see Kyran on the ground, so you move towards him.

Noch: the attacks both miss

Llyra: good idea

*Round Three
initiatve*
Noch
Gith 
Nuan
Sniper1
Sniper2
Tyrjon
Sniper3
Rubious
Jema
Llyra
Kyran


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 12, 2006)

OOC: Ooh... you have me on the top of the list.  I can attack again?


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2006)

*Llyra*

[SBLOCK=When Llyra's turn comes up...]A large skeleton (Owlbear Skeleton) with sharp claws appears in the middle of the street, immediately charging down to the other side, where it can reach the first opponent... the Grimlock.

_“That should work as a distraction”_ Llyra says, as she dashes down the street herself, cloak flapping, towards the building where Tyrjon is fighting with the snipers (Double Move or Run to get to the other side).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 12, 2006)

Deuce traveler: thats becasue your last action was the first action of round three ... which means the gith goes next


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 12, 2006)

The gith readies its weapon and launcehs into a savage attack against Nuan. But the attacks are uncooridnated and fuelled by passion rather than insight, and it missed 

The githyanki hisses its frustration and attempts to leave the corner it's found itself in (provoking AoO from Nuan and Noch as it flees towards the street)

*Nuan is next*


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 12, 2006)

Noch misses the gith as he tries to put his blade into the creature's ribs during the attack of opportunity.  In disbelief he shrugs angrily.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=559614

OOC: Misses, unless something like flanking is included.  Noch rolled a 4, added to 10 is 14.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 12, 2006)

the gith slips past the shadowswyfts' attack, though Nuan is yet to block the action


----------



## rowport (Aug 14, 2006)

*Nuan the Houseless*



			
				Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> The githyanki hisses its frustration and attempts to leave the corner it's found itself in (provoking AoO from Nuan and Noch as it flees towards the street



Nuan croaks out a war cry, inspiring fear and more than a little disgust from his compatiots.  Of his enemies, who can say?

"The thrice-damned Gith does not know enough to stay down when beaten.  Hurrgh!"

*Unarmed Strike attack of opportunity*
[sblock] To Hit 1d20+7-> [8,7] = (15)
1d20+7=15 

Damage 1d8+3-> [3,3] = (6)
1d8+3=6 
[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 14, 2006)

The Gith slips past the attack, moving south down the street

*Nuan's action is next, followed by the two snipers, Tyrjon, the third sniper, Rubious, Jema, Llyra and Kyran*


----------



## rowport (Aug 14, 2006)

Croaking with frustration at the audacity of the Githyanki, Nuan opts to let it go.  There will always be another time to send it beyond the Void.  Meanwhile, he heads towards his erstwhile ally Kyran, drawing out a _Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds_ on the way.  

"Hurm.  That Gith is a slippery one.  Hang on, Kyran, it is not yet your time for the Dead Book.  Unless, of course, you would prefer to escape the bonds of this life..?"

OOC: If he has room to move to Kyran and administer his Potion, Nuan will do so.  Otherwise, he double-moves to him with the Potion for next round.

*Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds *
[sblock] Heals 2d8-> [2,5] = (7)

2d8=7 
[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 14, 2006)

sure. though t is only a double move. Nuan reaches the downed aasimar, tyhoug hdoesnt have enough time to administer the potion.

Meanwhile, the two sniers on the rooftop are about ready to act...


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 14, 2006)

The hobgoblin reaches for Tyrjon with his longsword and attacks, though the tuladhra manages to block the atatck, making it miss

meanwhile, the other sniper targets the neraph (finding the shadowswyft hard to get a bearing on). It releases another bolt, though it flies wide, missing the target and embedding itself in a nearby wall.

with these attacks luckily out of the way, it's Tyrjon's turn to act


----------



## rowport (Aug 14, 2006)

Nuan grumbles in his typical manner, seemingly appalled at the temerity of the rooftop assassin.

"Hurr.  I am busy now, Berk.  You will have your turn to seek oblivion soon enough.  Just be patient."

*Knowledge (Planes)*
[sblock] 1d20+8-> [2,8] = (10)
1d20+8=10 OOC: I cannot remember offhand whether skills take an action to use; if not, and he has a chance while adminstering aid, Nuan will attempt to recall Knowledge about the grey enemy (Grimlock) and to Spot the snipers to learn more about them.  
[/sblock]

*Spot*
[sblock] 1d20+4-> [15,4] = (19)
1d20+4=19 
[/sblock]


----------



## A'koss (Aug 14, 2006)

Deflecting the blow aside, Tyrjon repeats his whirlwind blade dance, flowing away from the hobgoblin before lunging to strike again, his shadowy cloak flowing around him. His blade seems to take on the appearance of stone as he ducks low and thrusts for the hobgoblin's belly...

[sblock=Tyrjon's Action]Drops Combat Expertise (AC 21).

Move Action: Tumble to move to the side 5 ft and back 5 ft, reactivating his Child of Shadows cloak.
Tumble Check to avoid AoO: 22 vs DC 15 - Success. Child of Shadows stance reactivates.

Swift Action: Activates Mountain Hammer strike!

Standard Action: Mountain Hammer Strike: 13. - Wiffled again!   

Okay, in the off-chance it did hit, the blow inflicts 20 HP Damage and negates any DR they might have.   [/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 14, 2006)

[sblock=Nuan]your knowledge regarding grimlocks is slim and what you do know about them (they have no eyes, and are commonly associated with illithids) has no particular bearing on this situation. 

You spot two snipers on the rooftop (the one who just shot and the one in combat with Tyrjon) and there is also the grimlock himself, who you notice heading strait towards you as you run for your downed ally[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 14, 2006)

Tyrjon: unfortunately, your blow missed; blocked by the hobgoblins dodge at the last moment.

OOC: pity, those 20 damage would ahve been uselful. i am impressed by the damage though.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 14, 2006)

The grimlock runs towards nuan as the neraph makes his own way towards Kyrans' motionless body. With senses that match none of your own, it leaps over Kyran, swinging its axe wildly.

but the attack misses, slashing thorugh nothing more than thin air


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 14, 2006)

*Jema next, with Llyra (action noted) and Kyran after*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 14, 2006)

Stablize roll: 28 

Barring any outside interferance Kyran will continue to lie on the ground and bleed allot.  Hopefully not drowning in a puddle as well.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 14, 2006)

As the grimlock approaches it, the githyanki screams an emotion, and yells out, 'The mistress... she needs more!'

The grimlock bellows in response, waving the axe above nuan.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 14, 2006)

Llyra's action: A large skeleton (Owlbear Skeleton) with sharp claws appears in the middle of the street, immediately charging down to the other side, where it can reach the first opponent... the Grimlock.

“That should work as a distraction” Llyra says, as she dashes down the street herself, cloak flapping, towards the building where Tyrjon is fighting with the snipers (Double Move or Run to get to the other side).


----------



## Raylis (Aug 15, 2006)

*Jema*

Seeing that Nuan is taking care of Kyran, Jema steps up to the Grimlock and lashes out with two quick open handed blows  "I'll take care of this berk." she rasps at Nuan, her voice a bit louder than usual. 

[sblock]
Power Attack for 2, flurry of blows (1d20+2=20, 1d20+2=5) 
damage, including bonus from armbands for taking the -2 power attack (1d8+7=9, 1d8+7=11) 
The first attack is a Stunning Fist attempt (DC 15 negates) and both are for subdual (although I don’t think the second hits)

I'm assuming since the grimlock is using a greataxe he's in melee range, if not I'll move and just hit him once with a stunning fist
[/sblock]

OOC: okay, I'm a bit confused, I thought I was next to Kyran with the grimlock in striking range because it layed him low


----------



## rowport (Aug 15, 2006)

Raylis said:
			
		

> OOC: okay, I'm a bit confused, I thought I was next to Kyran with the grimlock in striking range because it layed him low



I might have gotten that wrong, too, but I will just run with it anyway.  If Nuan could be reasonably positioned to flank the Grimlock to help out Jema, he will be there.  Heck, we are playing Monks (voluntarily!), we might as well give ourselves the best advantage.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 15, 2006)

Jema: the forst attack hits adn deals damage to the Grimlock. It screams in a mixture of rage and pain as it turns its attentions towards you.

OOC: Nuan had to use a double move to reach Kyran so was not able to heal him that turn. He will do so next turn


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 15, 2006)

here's the grid as it (almoststands at the end of round 3. Jems should be near the GRimlock rather than up in the corner with Rubious (i done the map at home last night and am at work now so i didnt have chance to change it there


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 15, 2006)

Stablize Roll:27 

Barring any outside interferance Kyran will continue to lie on the ground and bleed allot. Hopefully not drowning in a puddle as well.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 15, 2006)

you already rolled this rounds' stabilse check


----------



## A'koss (Aug 15, 2006)

[sblock=Nalfeshnee]I was curious as to how Tyrjon and the sniper he's fighting managed to move from their original positions? The little 10 ft moves he made were just back and forth to the same square. I was kind of hoping to keep both the snipers together as they were in the beginning for my next attack. If not (or I've missed something), that's cool and not to worry.   [/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 15, 2006)

[sblock=A'koss]um... the should be next to each other but because im using the nwn engine, i cannot place creatures on upper storeys wit hany regularity - i have to place them in a specific position or they may disappear or jump down a storey, so yes they are adjacent to each other[/sblock]

*Round 4*
Noch - uninjured
Githyanki - heavily injured
Nuan - injured
Sniper1 (hobgoblin) - uninjured
Sniper2 (aasimar) - uninjured
Tyrjon - injured
Grimlock - injured
Rubious - uninjured
Jema - uninjured
Llyra - uninjured
Large skeleton - uninjured
Kyran - dying


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 15, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> you already rolled this rounds' stabilse check




I thought the first one was for last round, so what do you have my health as right now?


----------



## rowport (Aug 16, 2006)

*Nuan the Houseless*

OOC: Just so folks know what I am planning, since Jema asked Nuan to leave the Grimlock to her, being a Toadman of Honor, Nuan will do so.    He will use his Neraph Camouflage against the west-most sniper (S2) and throw his annulat at him, then Jump up to the roof (!) with his movement to help out Tyrjon.  Sometimes it is fun to be a Toad.

EDIT: Looking at the layout, that might draw an AOO from the Grimlock.  If so, Nuan will do it anyway and just try to Tumble past him before his leap to the roof.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 16, 2006)

OOC: Um rowport, not to be pushy or anything but whatever happened to keeping Kyran from bleeding to death?  :\ 

Er, in my last post I meant second, not first.


----------



## rowport (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL  No worries, dude!  I am giving Kyran the potion this round; I was just letting folks know where I was headed next, since I think Nuan got into Jema's way last round.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 16, 2006)

[sblock=Dire lemming]by my count its -6[/sblock]

[sblock=rowport]the action will provoke an AoO, though that jump check will be a tricky one... that's a 10 ft. jump[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 16, 2006)

*Noch*

[sblock]
I heard it's my turn, so... Short Sword, 11+8 = 19, kukri, 5+8=13.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=565314
Damage from short sword...oooh... a whole 1 point...
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=565316
[/sblock]


Noch moves towards the gith and attempts to finish him, then grunts a loud sigh in frustration.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 16, 2006)

Noch's attack strikes home, sending the creature reeling back, clutching at its side, its face contorted in pain. 
Just when it appears as though the githyanki is about to fall down to the ground, it attacks, whirling round with its short sword.

[sblock]Improved Feint (22). Noch, rolls a sense motive check + base attack to oppose the feint Sense Motive (20)

The Githyanki's attack hits home, surprising the shadowswyft, dealing 7 points of damage[/sblock]

*Nuan next*


----------



## rowport (Aug 16, 2006)

*Nuan the Houseless*

Nuan croaks in anxiousness repeatedly as he observes targets to attack all around him... but he resists his bestial nature to help his erstwhile companion, Kyran.  Such is the price of following the Path of Law.  Not-so-gently lifting Kyran's head, he pours out a _Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds_.  He then draws his annuat, preparing to throw.

OOC: Nuan's first move action is to adminster the potion, his second is to draw the annulat while moving into best position to attempt his Jump to the roof next round.  I am not certain of positioning, but of course he will look to get at least a bit of running start before the attempt even with his fantastic Jump skill.

As stated above, next round he will use his Neraph Camouflage against the west-most sniper (S2) and throw his annulat at him, then Jump up to the roof.  On the way to the roof he will Tumble past the Grimlock to attempt to avoid its AOO.

EDIT: While I am thinking about it, here are his rolls for next round, in case I cannot post when I fly out tomorrow:
*Throw Annulat, Tumble, Jump*
[sblock]Throw Annulat *Remember to Deny DEX Bonus*
1d20+6-> [16,6] = (22)
throw annulat (1d20+6=22) 

Damage 1d6+3-> [1,3] = (4)
annulat damage (1d6+3=4) 

Tumble 1d20+10-> [5,10] = (15)
tumble (1d20+10=15) 

Jump 1d20+23-> [2,23] = (25)
jump (1d20+23=25) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 16, 2006)

The potion goes down Kyran's neck, restoring his body to life, knitting his wounds even as Nuan prepares his weapon

[sblock=Kyran]the potion heals 7 points of damage, as stated above, which brings Kyran up to 1 hp[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 16, 2006)

*hobgoblin attack*

The hobgoblin raises its longsword, and holding it in both hands, brings it down in a heavy-handed arc, putting all of its strength into the attack. Perhaps investing _too_ much strength into the attack, it strikes wide of its mark as the tuladhra dodges it without trouble.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 16, 2006)

*hobgoblin*

The hobgoblin raises its longsword, and holding it in both hands, brings it down in a heavy-handed arc, putting all of its strength into the attack. Perhaps investing _too_ much strength into the attack, it strikes wide of its mark as the tuladhra dodges it without trouble.


Edit: another double post? what the hell is going on?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 16, 2006)

*Aasimar*

The aasimar reloads its crossbow and trains the weapon on Nuan as he prepares himself for an obvious assault upon the creature's post. It slides a bolt into shaft of the weapon and takes aim at the neraph, releasing the string. 

The shot races unneringly towards its target, catching him in a vulnerable spot,  though luckily for him it deals no more damage than normal, 

OOC: the threat was luckily no more than that and you take 2 points of damage


*Tyrjon next*


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 16, 2006)

*Tyrjon's Action*

The tuladhra's form seems to grow more indistinct as it selects the target for its next attack. Using a manouver from a school of combat that few alive know, he attacks the hobgoblin from a distance that would normally make such a feat impossible. Moving deftly towards the goblinoid, the tuladhra's attack hits, dealing 5 points of damage. In a quick movement, the attacker is back in his former position, ready to react to his foes' coming actions.


OOC: Tyrjon reactiviates his child of darkness stance, and uses burning brand to grant him +5 ft. reach for the round before attacking the hobgoblin.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 16, 2006)

*Grimlock*

the grimlock turns around, and sniffs at the air beneath the skeleton. Its face turns away from the creature as its large ears angle towards it. It grins maliciously, exposing rotten teeth and purple gums, and charges the creature, swinging its axe wildly. But the attack is stopped by the undead creature's wing-like paw in mid swing, nullifying the attack


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 16, 2006)

*Rubious*

The dustman takes cover near the wall, though his gaze is fixed on the fight, flitting from combatant to combatant, mentally documenting what is happening.

*Jema next*


----------



## Raylis (Aug 16, 2006)

*Jema*

Rubious' implied request "don't kill them" in her mind, Jema steps behind the grimlock to flank it with the skeleton. She delivers two open palm blows at the grimlocks' back, both aimed at the creature's spine. 

[sblock]

Five foot step behind the grimlock to flank, flurry of blows with the first one a stunning fist attack, power attacking for 2 (does not include flanking bonus, if any), both for subdual damage

First: 1d20+2-> [1,2] = (3)
        1d8+7-> [3,7] = (10)

Second:
1d20+2-> [19,2] = (21)
1d8+7-> [7,7] = (14)

attacks/damage (1d20+2=3, 1d8+7=10, 1d20+2=21, 1d8+7=14)

oh lovely a nat 1...

[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 16, 2006)

The grimlock howls in pain as the attack hits home.

*Llyra and skeleton next, followed by Kyran*


----------



## Thanee (Aug 16, 2006)

*Llyra*

While Llyra watches the Hobgoblin near Tyrjon carefully, her summoned skeleton pounds on the grimlock now.


OOC: Skeleton's Full Attack Claw 10/Claw 25/Bite 18 Damage Claw 9/Bite 5; Llyra readies a _Backbiter_ [Spell Compendium] spell on the hobgoblin's weapon, in case he attacks again (no save, unless weapon is magical; hobgoblin wounds itself instead of attacking).


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 16, 2006)

the claw impacts agianst the tough hide of the creature's chest, leaving a triple slash that begins to ooze blood.

OOC: backbiter noted

*Kyran next*


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 17, 2006)

As Kyran's vision slowly comes into focus, he sees a dark shape moving away from him at great speed.  Then he turns his head and remembers, the Grimlock that he thought had killed him is still close by but is now engaged by Jema as well as a montrous skeletal creature, most likely from Llyra.  He spits out the water and blood that has acumilated in his mouth, draws a ragged breath, and rolls away from the Grimlock.  When he is far enough away he focuses on the Aasimar on the roof, calling out to them;  "Do not throw your life away in a battle you cannot win!  Stand down and let us speak!"


OOC:Tumble south 10 feet and then cast suggestion on the Aasimar sniper.  Any of you other bad guys feel free to listen to Kyran of your own accord.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 17, 2006)

[sblock=Kyran]You feel the aasimar's will bend to your own; its mind is yours to command[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 17, 2006)

*Noch*

Unwilling to give up, Noch lunges forward with his short sword again for the gith's throat, while twisting and moving in close to slice his belly with the kukri.


[sblock]
21 total on the roll for the short sword, 11 with the kukri...
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=566921

Damage was 5
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=566927
[/sblock]

As Noch's blade finds itself slicing into the gith, the shadowswyft happily wiggles his eyebrows and says, "Law. Averages."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 17, 2006)

The shortsword strikes home, ripping skin and flesh asunder, eliciting a spurt of blood from the giths' neck. it falls to the ground, the body still twitching

OOC: Finally... 


Below is the Grid as things stand right now (after the first action in round 5)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 17, 2006)

As his move action, Noch places his blades in their scabbards and starts reaching for his crossbow.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 17, 2006)

*Round 5*

Noch (already acted)
Nuan
Sniper1 - hobgoblin
Sniper2 - aasimar
Tyrjon
Grimlock
Rubious
Jema
Llyra
Large Skeleton
Kyran


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

*Nuan* (since Rowport is busy i'll post Nuan's action)

Nuan produces a discus-like object from his clothing and throws it at the aasimar on the rooftop, unaware of Kyran's enchantment. The disk strikes home and slices across the sniper's arm, drawing blood. Croaking his app, the neraph backs up and charges up the building, over the low wall onto the roof, beside the aasimar.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

*hobgoblin*

the hobgoblin lifts his longsword to strike another blow, failing to detect the spell wrought upon its weapon. It strikes but at the last moment, the blade seems to leap in his hands, striking him across the arms. He screams in pain, and for a second, his gaze flits towards Kyran, perhaps considering his words. He drops the blade and moves to the edge of the building, his intent to flee all to obvious.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

*Aasimar*

The aasimar, despite the blatant attack against it mere moments past, drops its crosbow and raises its arms, its eyes fixed on Kyran.


OOC: unless anyone else wants to press home the attack, we can stop the combat here


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2006)

OOC: What about the Grimlock?

"Hold, Nuan!" Kyran yells to the neraph as he continues to attack the aasimar.  "He/She(choose whichever is applicable) is no longer a threat."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

the grimlock roars his defiance, but lets the axe drop to the ground. He is panting heaily and it is only now that you realise just how wounded he is. He seems to sway for a moment, before falling to the gound, unconcious. And with that, almost as suddenly as the buildings around you erupted into the chaos, they fall silent again, with the only sound that of the gently falling rain and the distant murmu of life in the Hive.

Rubious emerges tentatively from his cover, ignoring the mud that has accumulated on his heavy robes. He sees Llyra and raises an eyebrow, as though to say _Good thing I hired you all, eh_

He looks up at the building, seeing the hobgoblin and the aasimar (whose sex is difficult to discern) and Tyrjon and Nuan standing guard beside them and he whispers so that only those on the ground can hear him, 'What should we do with them?'


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 18, 2006)

Noch searches the body of the gith for valuables, then comes back to the group giving a thumbs up.

"Shadowswyfts." He says and holds up a finger.  "Giths." The other hand comes up in a fist, showing no fingers.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

Rubious looks at the shadowswyft. If his bland face were capable of showing emotions it would be painted in one of displeasure, maybe even disgust. 'Did anyone find that strange? Normally the gangs stay well clear of larger groups and, dare i say it, this one looks quite capable of handling itself.'

[sblock=noch]You find a mwk shortsword, a mwk dagger, a pouch with some coins and a worn leather doll, most of its features unthreaded through time. Other than that the githyanki has no equipment of value or note[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2006)

"So long as they don't threaten us there's no reason to threaten them.  Someone help me check the others.  They may still be *cough* saved."  Kyran hurries over to the Grimlock as he says this but notices the gith, in far worse shape, and realizes that they are in greater need of attention if they are even alive.

OOC: If either of the downed enemies are still alive Kyran will try to stabilize them

Holy Heal checks Batman!  22 and 20


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

The Githyanki is beyond the means of your magic to heal, though the grimlock is stabilised by your expert administrations. As you approach the creature you see details in its skin that you would rather have not seen. There is a faint smell of stagbnant water about the creature, though it is mostly overpowered by the blood splattered over its body - its chest in particular, from the skeleton's wounds. He is still unconcious and badly wounded though.

Rubious regards the large skeleton and looks towards Llyra, nodding his head silently. 'I suggest we carry on before it gets any darker. What should we do with these berks?'

Indeed, the sky has reached antipeak and the streets are dark as pitch, save the distant flickering light of barmy fires and the even more distant lights of civilisation fartehr up the ring.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 18, 2006)

Noch puts a hand on Kyran's shoulder when he moves to heal the githyanki.  When Kyran looks at him the shadowswyft shakes his head and moves a finger across his throat.  "Is useless."

Noch tosses a bag full of coins to Nuan that he took from the gith and smiles at him, "For drinks," he says, while downing an imaginary mug of ale and patting his stomach.

Noch then seathes a masterwork shortsword and masterwork dagger by his other weapons, after showing them to the party.  If they ask for one he will give it freely.  Next, he shows Llyra a strange doll he salvaged so she may examine it closer.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2006)

Kyran sighs, he'd certainly gotten lucky with the Grimlock, though the Grimlock was far luckier.  He couldn't even remember what exactly he'd done.  He looks over at the githyanki, wondering if he would have suceeded had he been given the chance. He drags the Grimlock out of the rain and finally he walks over to his hat, shakes off the water, and repositions it upon his head.  He fixes Rubious with a cynical look, "Well, don't you want to know why they were after us in the first place, I do."  With that, he casts cure light wounds on himself and climbs up to meet the Aasimar and the Hobgoblin.  "It seems you've gotten yourselves into some serious trouble, attacking us like you did.  Now call me an addle-cove but I don't much twig to the idea of folk throwing their lives away.  So perhaps you'd lann us as to what it is that's got you so barmy desperate."

Cure light wounds: 11 

Climb: 18 

Whoops, forgot my diplomacy checks: ah fudgeberries even electronic dice rollers hate non-violent solutions.  Hell, the first one is the exact same roll I got for my last diplomacy check!    Can I just take ten or twenty or something?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

'You'd like that, wouldnt you, berk,' says the hobgoblin, spitting at Kyran's feet. The aasimar seems less confedent, but remains silent.

Rubious regards the man's words and turns his gaze to the githyanki's body. Blood, mixing with the rain is slowly gathering in the street. 'The gith, said something before about needing more. What was that?'


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 18, 2006)

Noch bares his teeth and unseathes his short sword, then moves behind the hobgoblin and aasimar.  He looks at Kyran expectantly, as if waiting for a signal.  The shadowswyft has a short temper when it comes to those that abuse his friend's good intentions.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

The aasimar shakes his head slowly, eyeing the hobgoblin, and then Kyran. A fleeting shadow of guilt or shame crosses the creatue's face as it drops it crossbow, then it looks down to the ground. 

A short moment passes and it turns to the hobgoblin,Bruuguul and Sessul are out. Perhaps they are right, Oortah.'

The hobgoblin turns to the aasimar and glares at him, his eyes slating in a foul grimace of anger. 'Turn stag, and i swear the dead book'l lahve a new name in its pages,' he says below his breath, as though no one else present would hear it


----------



## A'koss (Aug 18, 2006)

Tyrjon roughly binds the hands of the hobgoblin and leads him out of the ruin down to the street with the others, leaving the aasimar with Noch and Kyran. Taking the hobgoblin across to the street he sets him down by the dead gith. Tyrjon levels his gaze at the creature as he lays his sword on his shoulder. 

"I don't have time t'waste so it's real simple berk. You start rattlin'... or I start cuttin'."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

[sblock=Tyrjon]Tyrjon' s Inimidate 
Tyrjon's Use Rope

The hobgoblins' face darkens as it sees its fallen comrade. 'We're just trying to earn us some jink that's all. Hard times, you know,' he says, angling his head upwards slightly exposing the grey skin on his neck. 'Besides, would you really kill a prone cutter while your employer looks on? Bunch of mercs like you won't risk upsetting the hand that feeds, would you?'

OOC: I am assuming that most of the others are out of sight[/sblock]


----------



## A'koss (Aug 18, 2006)

[sblock=Nalfeshnee]"Y'know, you got a point there..."

Tyrjon lifts his blade from the hobgoblin's shoulder... then brings it back down to cut off a piece of his ear. 

Grabbing the creature by the throat, he puts his blade next to the hobgoblin's eye and smiles.

"But mine's sharper."

"Try harder berk." [/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

[sblock=Tyrjon]Intimidate

The hobgoblin howls as his ear comes off. Blood flows down his face, clouding one of his eyes. 

'PIKING...! Son of a Hag... my ear!' he bawls, then as he ses the blade near his throat, he speaks again. 

'Ok, ok... We're hunting barmies. It's, it's a job, like you know. We capture them and take them down Undercage to the middleman. That's it, what do you care about some barmies? If it wasn't us, they would've scragged you. No screed there.' 

The tone of his voice has changed somewhat, is now slightly higher, less confident[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2006)

*Llyra*

_“Thanks for your assistance. You can go now.”_

The large skeleton nods towards Llyra, maybe it's supposed to be some sort of bow, and then vanishes.

_“Good to see, that they got your name out of the book before it was written entirely,”_ she says to Kyran with an encouraging smile and a pat on his shoulder.

She also nods to Rubious, saying: _“Yes, we handled ourselves quite well, I must say. And good you kept the calm. As for what to do with those... uhh... I don't know... let them go?”_

When Noch hands her the strange doll, she smiles and takes it, saying: _“Well, I do not play with those anymore, but I can sure take a look.”_

Llyra then examines the toy further.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

[Sblock=Llyra]The doll looks like nothing other than a simple childs' doll. It is made in the image of a human or at least a humanoid. The craftsmanship on the figure is quite good, but it looks old, perhaps a decade old and the stuffing has begun to fall out from where the seams are unravelling. A button eye is missing, and the stitched mouth has unfurled to one side, giving it a crooked, pitiful appearance[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2006)

*Llyra*

Casting another spell, Llyra concentrates on the doll and then takes a thorough look around.


OOC: Cast _Detect Magic_ to look for magic auras on the doll, the foes and their equipment, Rubious and everyone else, while she is at it. Take 10 on all Spellcraft checks to determine schools of magic, where possible.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

[sblock=Llyra]None of your adversaries are (were) carying magical equipment, and the doll seems to be mundane, also. Rubious has around his neck an item of minor abjuration magic. While most of your companions are wearing something magical.

*Jema*: a few minor conjuration items, and two minor transmutation auras (one near her []heart, another on each wrist).
*Tyrjon*: magical weapon, and a minor transmutation aura on his chest.
*Nuan*: each hand is filled with a minor glow, one showing abjuration, another transmutation. and again he has a minor glow of transmutation around his neck.
*Noch*: magical armour, gloves with an aura of transmutation and an aura of anjuration about his heart. 
*Kyran*: magical whip, magical bag, and an aura of transmutation about one hand
*Llyra*: a cloak radiating minor transmutation, a bag emanating a magical aura and other minor magical aura's about her clothes[/sblock]


----------



## Raylis (Aug 18, 2006)

*Jema*

Jema walks over to Rubious, content to let the others handle interrogations and the like, "Where is this dark you're after at? I may know a faster and _safer_ way there."  she turns her head toward the unconcious grimlock and dead githyanki,  "Regardless we shouldn't bang out here much longer."

[sblock]
pre-emptive Knowledge (local) check 11 
[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

[sblock]To your knowledge, there is little difference whether you go _this_ way or _that_way: it's just as dangerous. But judging by the buildings and general layout of the area, you can tell that you are in the Madhouse District, not far from the gatehouse. things can only get better the farther you move.[/sblock]

Rubious nods slowly 'I agree. The sooner we get moving, the sooner I get this oer with. I should be nearing the place first. There is a ruined tower close by where some... cutters hang out. I need to ask one of them some questions.'


----------



## Raylis (Aug 18, 2006)

*Jema*

Jema retrives her quarterstaff before rejoining Rebuious,  "What kind of cutters?"  she says with an edge to her voice.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

'Cutter's who've seen what's been happening out here. One cutter in particular. The Bamy King, they call him, though whether in truth or screed, remains dark to me. I was told he kips near the _broken tower_, so it is him i seek out. Maybe he can shed some light on this conundrum.'

'I dont honestly twig to the idea of asking the barmy for dark things, but if that's what it takes...'


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2006)

Kyran watches the Hobgoblin be dragged away with no small amound of concern; "It seems you've fallen in with a bad crowd, friend." He says, turning back to the Aasimar,  "As I've said, I don't like seeing folk throw their lives away.  So I'd like to help you if I can, but I can't do that if I don't know what trouble you're in."

OOC: Diplomacy 30 and Sense Motive 18 If you'll allow me to try again.  

Ugh well, here's another screwup I made, I could have sworn I had cure light wounds, but apparently I don't.  Well at least the only person to suffer from it is me, I hadn't even updated my hitpoints yet anyway.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

The aasimar gives Kyran a peery glance. 'It doesn't take a greybeard to to figure out what trouble we're in,' he says, gesturing at the githyanki. 

'I suppose you think im an insult to _our kind_, bobbing cutters like that?It's a job, and a risky one at that. Suppose I do go rattling my bonebox, will you let me... us go?'

There seems to be no screed to the aasimar's words.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 18, 2006)

*Noch*

"Fair trade," Noch says, showing himself again and returning his short sword to his scabbard.  He nods to Kyran as if he agrees with the offer, then spits on his palm and puts his hand out to the aasimar.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

The aasimar turns to Kyran, as though his permission is needed to speak


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 18, 2006)

"Celestials fall, and fiends rise.  Who am I to judge you based solely on something as simple as heritage?  I don't even know your name, how could I know your story?  Still, here you are wigwaging with me.  I wonder though, why you wish to bargain for the freedom of your 'friends' surely you heard Oortah's threats."  Kyran continues watching the other aasimar intently, there is something that seems to be showing through.  Loyalty to friendship?


ARG I'M SO DAMN SLOW!  Can we just slip this in in front of Noch? :\


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

'He speaks the truth though. I would be better off biting the dustat your hands than... Do what you must but i cannot speak.'


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 18, 2006)

Noch sees something shiny, is easily distracted, and walks to check it out, leaving Kyran to continue his interrogation.

OOC: There... that should help.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 18, 2006)

OOC: what was that all about Dire Lemming? that went right over my head


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 19, 2006)

OOC: Let's see, I'll try to do this like one of those "Never Fear Shakspeare" books, or whatever they're called.

"Celestials can 'fall' into evil, and fiends can 'rise' into good.  So why would I judge you base only on your race?  I don't even know your name, so how could I know you history (and therefor how he got this way)?  Still, you were willing to talk to me(and that must mean something).  I wonder though, why you're trying to get your 'friends' free as well, especially after Oortah said he would kill you if you told us what you were doing here. (which of course is what he's offering to tell me to get them free.  Circular illogic?)

Sorry if this made you feel like an idiot, but if you had trouble understanding it just imagine how much trouble an idiot would have had.  

Oh, and if that wasn't the part you were talking about then damn I just wasted alot of time.

The gray part was just because I had started typing before Deuce posted and his post ruined the effect of mine by letting the aasimar think that their was an easy way out.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 19, 2006)

[sblock=Nalfeshnee] "Who's your middleman in the Undercage? I want 'is name, description, who he works for and the cutters he keeps closest to him berk."

"An' why d'they want these barmies anyway? Slave labor? For some greybeard's experiments? You try and sell me any screed and I'll carve you down t' one of _everything_."  Tyrjon finishes, pressing the point of his blade ever closer to the hobgoblin's eye.

OOC: I assume Tyrjon knows about the Undercage? If not, that'll be his next question. [/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 19, 2006)

[sblock=Tyrjon]'Vhai'ik, a human. I donlt know whe he works for - we just deal with him but he works for a woman. The Mistress, he call her. That's I know, you can nick me all you want, that's all I know.'[/sblock]


----------



## A'koss (Aug 19, 2006)

[sblock=Nalfeshnee]Tyrjon nods ever so slightly to the hobgoblin. "You may just live through this yet Oortah."

"Now tell me about this Vhai'ik... what's he look like? An' exactly when 'n where were you supposed to meet this cutter after tonight's festivities..."[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 19, 2006)

[sblock=Tyrjon]'We were meant to go to him with todays catch, only it got away,' he says with a grimace and what could be a self-pitying grin.

'Don't matter when, he's always home. What he does with them is dark to me. He makes his kip beneath the streets in the Sewers, not far from here, spireward, near the Gray District.'[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 19, 2006)

The aasimar turns to Kyran. 'Will you let us go, or? Were your words just screed, and you're still going to nick us?' he says, adding, in a lower voice, ''Time to face the music, Rezguul. Time to face the music.'


----------



## A'koss (Aug 19, 2006)

Tryjon takes a moment to get the pertinent details to (and of) the middleman's hideout before gesturing to Noch to come and watch over the hobgoblin while he has a chat with their employer.

The swordsage calmly wipes down his blade and sheathes it as he walks over to the Dustman. Keeping his voice low to avoid being overheard by the prisoners, he begins to relate what he's learned to Rubious...

"It seems these berks are part o' the gang of bashers responsible for the barmy kidnappings. They deliver 'em to some human cutter by the name of Vhai'ik who makes his kip beneath the streets in the Sewers, spireward from here, near the Gray District. It's not far from here. According t' Oortah there Vhai'ik's just a middleman, workin' for a higher up called 'The Mistress'. Name's mean anythin' to you?"

"Way I see it, we got three choices wit' these berks. _One_, we strip 'em down to their skivies, take anything of value, destroy the rest and send 'em packin'. Let the Hive take care o' the Hivers. _Two_, we turn 'em over to the Dustmen and you bloods can do whatever ya want with 'em. Or _three_... we use 'em. With the proper... _motivation_, they could be useful in gettin' us into places we might otherwise have to bash our way through."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 19, 2006)

"Look, playing the rube won't help anything.  I'll do what I can, but in the end it's up to you."

OOC: So wouldn't pretty much everyone in the area be able to hear the hobgoblin screaming?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 19, 2006)

*Noch*

When Noch hears the part about facing the music he does a little jig, dancing into the shadows and putting himself on watch for anyone that may becoming.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 19, 2006)

Kyran: you would have heard something, yes. But this is the Hie, you've been hearing muffled screams and barmy ragings all along. It's part of the places charm 

Rubious turns to Tyrjon, listening to his words intently. His face furrows as the story unfoldsr, and once the tuladhra finishes he replies quickly. 'Would turning them to the City Watch not be a better idea?'

He pauses for a while, pondering the situation. 'However, they would be of better use to use to us in our hands, at least for now - if your lann is true and they are involved with this cross-trading, then we must follow the lead. But i am already riding on something. I would suggest using them to lead us to this middleman before turning them over and continuing with my original purpose, perhaps the two are indeed linked. Though, I pray your methods of persuasion are not too... _persuasive_?' he says, raising a thin eyebrow.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 19, 2006)

*Jema*

 OOC: Knowledge (local) 14 have I heard of Vhai'ik? I know Sigil is a big place...


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 19, 2006)

Jema: no, at least not that you can remember right now. Sorry...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 19, 2006)

Kyran paces for a while, waiting for Rezguul to respond but it seems he has nothing to say to that.  An idea suddenly strikes him and he looks over at the other Aasimar.  "You keep saying that you can't talk, is that really true, or are you just refusing to?  I've told you before that I want to help you, you're clearly in a bad place, and it's going to keep getting worse until you get penned into the dead books if you just keep going.  Don't keep following this path."  Kyran figures by now Tyrjon has gotten anything he's going to from Oortah, so it's only a matter of time before he loses patience.  He only hopes he's gotten everything he wants, and that he hasn't gone _too_ far.

OOC: BTW what kind of clothes are these guys wearing, I assume the grimlock has almost nothing on but what about the others?  Are there and distinct similarities between their clothes?  Patches, or badges or something.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 20, 2006)

The aasimar exhales slowly, what little will was in him now quenched. 'She said she'd kill us, if we rattled our bone-boxes. After torturing us, that is. And I've seen what she can do... I don't want that to happen to me,' he says, shaking his head.

'I could tell youm but I'd have to go out-of-town, not taht that would help me. She found Ten...' he hesitates before continuing. 'She's found things, dark things that should not have been found. By the Hells, she will find me if I flee. I cannot tell you. Now let me go!' and with that the aasimar tries to flee pushing his way past his captors like a child in a playground.  


OOC: their clothing is pretty simple, no more than rags and tattered robes. though whether that is their usual attire or just a 'disguise' to fit in with the locals, is beyond your curren lann. You really do not need to ask something like that, if there was anyting 'suspicious' about their aparel, i would mention it  I'm not that evil


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 20, 2006)

Kyran, still quite weak from the battle and not all that strong to begin with is easily pushed aside and he grunts in pain as he colides with a neaby wall.  He runs to edge of the building and calls out  "Wait!  Don't be a berk, running won't help!  You said it yourself!"

If he doesn't stop Kyran yells to the others "Pike it!  He's trying to run!" and points after him before leaping off the building after him.

OOC: So I just want to leap as far as possible and then feather-fall to the ground.  Don't think that kind of thing is actually in the rules but I got a 19 on my jump check.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 20, 2006)

In hushed tones Tyrjon carries on his conversation with Rubious, folding his arms in contemplation...



			
				Rubious said:
			
		

> 'Would turning them to the City Watch not be a better idea?'



"Out here...? I didn't think those leatherheaded Sons o' Mercy came within a goristro's throw o' the Hive."



> I would suggest using them to lead us to this middleman before turning them over and continuing with my original purpose, perhaps the two are indeed linked. Though, I pray your methods of persuasion are not too... persuasive?' he says, raising a thin eyebrow.



Tyrjon smiles... "Well... they might need a little scrubbin' to convince 'em," His eyes lighting up a little at that, "...but I don't think any o' them want to bite the iron over this." 

Stroking his goatee thoughtfully, Tyrjon begins looking about the darkened streets as a plan begins to form. "You want to deal wit' the middleman first Rubious, or just get the chant on his kip? Hmm... what we need is dustman's meat-cart an' some rags..."



			
				Kyran said:
			
		

> "Pike it! He's trying to run!"



Tyrjon's eyes flash across the street towards the fleeing aasimar and curses out something unintelligible... 

[sblock=Nalfeshnee]Can we get a quick battlemap showing everyone's location? It'll be useful in trying to cut him off or getting the spellcasters in position to perhaps cast a spell to slow him down or something... 

Most importantly Tyrjon will want to make sure we keep the rest of our prisoners under adequete guard and more don't try and escape in the confusion... 

Is the grimlock still out btw?[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 20, 2006)

Rubious squints as though trying to envision something faint. 'A meat cart? that would mean heading abck to the Mortuary... that's an hour there and back at least. Well maybe - ' he says, but before he can finish, he is cut off by Kyran's cries of warning.

OOC: battlemap coming up... though i see no need for one really.

And just for the sake of it:
*Initiative*
Noch		24
Tyrjon 		21
Jema	 	16
Kyran 		15
Nuan		13 
Aasminar	             9
Hobgoblin	             8
Llyra		6


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 20, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

Noch takes his two blades out and attempts to knock the aasimar unconscious with the pommels.  Leaping forward from the shadows, he puts his weight into his strike and slams both pummels into the back of the aasimar's skull with surprising force.

[sblock]
First hit was a total of a 22, second hit a 20 total.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=571988

If we count this as a sneak attack, the damage for the short sword is 10, otherwise it is 5.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=571990

The kukri damage is 4.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=571992

Total normal damage is 9, with a sneak attack it is 14.

I think I'm finally getting a hang of invisible castle.  Damage is non-lethal.
[/sblock]


----------



## A'koss (Aug 20, 2006)

[sblock=Nalfeshnee]Thanks for putting the battlemap together Nal! 

I'll wait before posting my actions to see if Noch KO's the assimar but I can see there are a couple of little position glitches. Tyrjon should be with Llyra talking to Rubious, the hobgoblin should be over where the rubble is to the left and Noch nearby. The aasimar's surrounded.  

Edit: Okay, that went easier than I thought...   [/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 20, 2006)

The aasimar groans, a small drop of blood appearing on the back of his head where the pommel hit (ouch!). His body falls over in a crumpled heap, motionless.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 20, 2006)

Rubious steps forward into everyone's view. 

'Leave him here. Someone take the hobgoblin and try to get him to lead us to this _middleman's_ case. Tyjron, I think perhaps you're earnt the right to do that,' he says. For a faint moment it seems as though his ashen face breaks into a smile, though it is gone before you can make sure.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 20, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

After saluting his employer mockingly, Noch props the aasimar against a wall of a building, but in the shadows to avoid the unconscious humanoid being spotted.  He quickly goes through his pockets, leaving the man's weapons and armor for self-protection, but keeping anything of particular value.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 20, 2006)

[sblock=noch]you find some loose coins, a small flint and steel and some tobacco.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 20, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

Noch walks back to the party, intending to count his money at a later time.  Instead he opens a tobacco pouch and offers a bit of it to Jema with a smile and questioning eyebrow.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 20, 2006)

Just as Tyrjon begins surging forward, drawing a spear in persuit of the aasimar, he sees the shadowswift spring from the shadows and deftly take him out with a double strike. Slowing down, he nods agreeably across the street to Noch, then sheathes his spear and returns to Rubious's side.

"If we're gonna leave the rest here we should destroy whatever weapons they have we can't sell ourselves. I don't want 'em pickin' up where they left off or warnin' Vhai'ik the moment they wake up. We should probably bind the aasimar and the grimlock t'gether too which'll give us some time."

"An' for dealin' with this cross-tradin' middleman we can either park our ears at his kip to see if we can pick up any chant... or we go t' put the squeeze on 'im now before headin' to yer other meatin'."

"And if we're plannin' on squeeze'n 'im, he's likely t' have barmies imprisoned there so I figure we'd better prepare for that eventuality. A dustman's meatwagon would go a long way to gettin' in close without arousin' suspicion and be real handy for cartin' people out on the sly if needbe." 

"Could be handy for cartin' people _in_ too..." Tyrjon finishes with a wry smile.

"What say you?" Tyrjon asks, turning to his companions.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 20, 2006)

Rubious ponders the suggestion, looking around at the others, awaiting to see their reactions.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 21, 2006)

"Hipping the berk in the hive with no way to defend himself is practically penning him in ourselves." He looks from the dead Githyanki to the mangled Grimlock, and to the Aasimar. "What exactly are they going to pick up Tyrjon?  When that poor sod wakes up it'll be all he can do to drag the eyeless one to a healer, if he's even still alive by then."

"In any case all I could get out of him was that he was scared of some woman, he said if he talked she'd find him and torture him, and then kill him." he pauses and then adds with a faint smile; "She doesn't quite sound like my type, but I'll keep an open mind.  Oh, and thanks for keeping peery Noch." he finishes by tapping his knuckle on the side of his head.

OOC: Ya know, somehow I keep forgetting that Kyran is horribly injured, but anyone who notices feel free to heal him.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jema*

Jema simply shakes her head at the offer of the tobacco.  "Instead of banging here wigwagging, can do it on the go? The sooner we get to the cutters kip the better off we'll be. Those that attacked us should be thankful they weren't penned in the deadbook."  She reaches into her pocket and pulls out a vial, which she holds out to Kyran.

"Drink this, it may taste a little better than bub, but it will keep your from being pinned in the deadbook if some other barmy decides to try to show us their chiv." 

 OOC: it's a potion of cure mod wounds, edited for misreading and being tired


----------



## A'koss (Aug 21, 2006)

Kyran said:
			
		

> "Hipping the berk in the hive with no way to defend himself is practically penning him in ourselves." He looks from the dead Githyanki to the mangled Grimlock, and to the Aasimar. "What exactly are they going to pick up Tyrjon? When that poor sod wakes up it'll be all he can do to drag the eyeless one to a healer, if he's even still alive by then."



Tyrjon sighs, clearly having trouble fathoming Kyran's seemingly nigh endless supply of generosity...

"Kyran... They can pick up sticks and rocks fer all I care. They're damn lucky they're not bitin' the iron over this as it is." Tyrjon bristles.

"I say let the Hive take care o' the Hivers. And if any o' these barmies want t' feed 'em to the Wyrm... then we got two fewer shivs on the street. I don't like takin' any unnecessarily risks, 'specially over a couple soddin' cross-traders like these. I can see this is where you and I are never gonna see eye t' eye..."



> "In any case all I could get out of him was that he was scared of some woman, he said if he talked she'd find him and torture him, and then kill him."



"So clearly our jumpy little friend knows the dark o' something we'd be best lanned to ourselves. It's up to you cutters but if we had the time I'd wake i'm up and get those darks outta him..."

"But if you want to press on Rubious, we'll press on. Lookin' at Kyran there I think we should take stock o' our nicks 'n cuts though." Noting his own light wounds as well...


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 21, 2006)

'Of course. Come, let me heal you,' he says, turning to Kyran. 

'Few cutters would give these bashers a second chance.You are a good man, a light in a dark pool. But it is not yet your time for True Death, neither, I'd wager, is it what these bashers want. They can take care of themselves.'

The Dustman lays his hands on the bodies of the wounded. His touhc is cold, slightly clammy, though as he begins chanting, a warmth radiates from the touch, filling their bodies with short wave after wave of restorative magic.

OOC: cure light wounds: Noch - 5; Kyran - 8. Cure minor wounds: Tyrjon - 1


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 21, 2006)

After his friend mentions that it is unwise to be defenseless in the Hive, Noch retrieves the aasimar's crossbow and lays it close to the unconscious man, then returns to give a thumbs up.

When Noch is healed he smiles and offers the dustman some tobacco, kissing his fingers and smacking his lips to indicate the great taste.

He then nods to Jema and says, "Now we go."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 21, 2006)

Rubious looks at the shadowsyft for a moment. 'I must say, i have never had the... pleasure of conversing with a... shadowsyft? I cannot say for sure there are so many shadow creatures. Shadar Kai, Umbrans and gods know what else.' The man nods in gratitude and takes the offering.

Well, we go to the Mortuary for a dead-cart. And the hobgoblin, you think he'll point us in the right direction once we get back?' he says, turning to Tyrjon.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 21, 2006)

Tyrjon rubs his temple at the merciful overtures being made to the cross-traders but says no more on the matter. Turning back to Rubious at his inquiry about the hobgoblin, the swordsage nods slowly... 

"He's already lanned me to the location of Rhai'ik's kip, but I think he'll be useful to have along anyway..."

Tyrjon then walks across the street, getting the bound creature to its feet. After gagging and blindfolding it, he checks over it's bindings once more before draping a hooded cloak (if not it's own, then one from the other cross-traders) and rags over it in order to make it appear as a blind old begger. Taking it by the arm, Tyrjon leads it back to Rubious and nods that he is ready to go.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 21, 2006)

OOC: ill regard that as needing a disguise check, though... this is the Hie so it wont matter much


----------



## A'koss (Aug 21, 2006)

[sblock]







			
				Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> OOC: ill regard that as needing a disguise check, though... this is the Hie so it wont matter much



No prob.   

In that case Tryjon might enlist one of the PCs who has ranks in that skill (if anyone) to put on the "finishing touches" on the disguise... [/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 21, 2006)

[sblock=Tyrjon]Well Disguise is generally self only, so ill use your amazing Charisma bonus for the check [/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 21, 2006)

You move through the Hive, leaving the dark, forgotten area behind you for the relative safety of the Grey District. 

If one thing can be said about your employer, it's that he has no need for a tout. He is moving now with a speed that was hidden before your encounter with the cross-traders, and he moves down crumbled alleys and stinking streets as though he ad spent most of his life in the area.

The Hive itself, thought by some aptly named clueless to be named in honour of the vermin which (truthfuly) infest the area, changes little in appearance as you move one, and neither do the inhabitants. Destitute barmies lie on stoops, their hands outstretched holding cracked ceramic mugs, muttering words that change litte whatver world a cutter is in: _alms, for the poor?_ come their pitiful words. Some are blind, their will sapped from their wracked bodies; while others are all too active, trying to grope you as pass by. But few can keep up with Ruboius' pace, which makes short work of the few miles tha tseparated your previous location from the Mortuary. 

And then, as round a corner, it is suddenly visible in all its gothic, ashen glory (if indeed usch things can be said about such a place).

Possibly located in the worst area of the worst area of the Cage, the Mortuary sits like a forlorn deity in the Astral, alone without any peers. The palce is surrounded by decaying buildings, forgotten businesses and colourless structures - the kips of the Dustmen who still work in the sombre place after the Lady's Edict. Only those who have to live here – those with a choice would never make this place their home. This is the province of bodies who’ll do the jobs no one else wants to – collecting the dead, butchering meat, nursing the sick and diseased, anything, on other words, objectionable to others. Some of the poor sods who live here are proud to have overcome superstition, while others look broken, defeated by the very place they call home.

The Mortuary itself looms over all else in this part of the hive, like a motionless Lord casting its unwanted shadow over the nefarious doings of those who call the Grey District home. The structure itself comprises a gigantic black dome, topped with blade-like minarets and grime-encrusted stained-glass skylights that have likely not been cleaned in centuries. Mausoleums adjoin the structure, all vaulted, all domed, all seemingly forgotten by the rest of the cage. A couple of dead-collectors  – poor berks, entrusted with collecting and hauling dead bodies from all over the cage back to the Mortuary – are just about leaving the building’s main door, their sombre faces a mask of pallid skin and sunken eyes as they haul a wooden cart behind them.  

This part of the Hive reeks of death, and in this structure it seems as though you have found the emanation of that stench. Welcome to the Mortuary​


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

Noch stops for a moment to take it all in a gives a long whistle.  He takes his two hands and moves them in a semi-circle, as if cradling a baby to his cheek.  "Cozy."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 22, 2006)

"I'd hoped to avoid this place for a while longer."  mutters Kyran  "What exactly was your plan again?"


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 22, 2006)

'It is Tyrjon's plan, but we're going to use _that_ meatcart to try get closer to theis midkeman's case if possible,' says Rubious.


----------



## Raylis (Aug 22, 2006)

*Jema*

 "Better to arrive as we are instead of penned in the dead book" Jema whispers.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 22, 2006)

Tyrjon grimaces at the sight of the ancient edifice before him, trying not to let his thoughts linger on what horrors must lie beyond those rusted gates. 

In his mind, Tyrjon darkly muses on Jema's words. _Yer wrong... this place is no sight fer the livin'._

"After you Rubious..." the swordsage gestures, eager to get this over with. As they walk, seeing the Dusties leaving the Mortuary raises Tyrjon's eyebrow in thought... 

"Hmm... if you can part with 'em, I think a few o' those dustman's cloaks could certainly come in handy."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 22, 2006)

'The rate you're going, you'll have enough items to start your own faction soon,' says Rubious. 'I'll do what i can. Wait out here.'

The Dustman disappears into the Mortuary, leaving you outside with the hobgobin. The man is gone for some time, but when he returns, he is pushing a wooden cart that contains a bundle of cloth. 

'Come, let us go.' he says as he hands you the heavy robes.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

Noch snickers as he tries on his new outfit.  Then he moves along with the party, matching the dour face of a Dustman.  After a half mile he changes out of the outfit, throws it in his pack, and resumes trailing the group while hiding in the shadows.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 22, 2006)

Kyran approaches the wagon tentatively but still catches a whif, his face contorts for a moment but he quickly regains his composure and takes on the nasal voice and expression of some stuffy near top-shelf berk. "Mm, yes quite a unique boquet.  What was it you called it?  Odeur de la mort?  Mm, mm, yes lovely.  I must purchase some for milady mm." after that he stops and looks at the others.  "Yeah well, humor has never been my strength."  He sighs as he picks up a piece of the old clothes,  "Well I suppose this can't be worse than a chiv through the heart."


----------



## A'koss (Aug 22, 2006)

_Oh, for a ready sword, a handful of jink and an' Ysgardian sky..._Tyrjon muses. _I've seen more welcoming sights in blood towns..._

Donning the heavy Dustman's robes, he looks over his companions. "Look on th' bright side Kyran, if today's the day you get written into the dead book, 'least you're dressed for the occasion."

Once they make their way back towards Rhai'ik's kip, Tyrjon will make sure they circle around the area first, noting who's around and where all the sewer covers are in the area (and potential means of escape). We should also pick up any obvious deaders in the streets (for now, we can dump them later) to keep up with appearances.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 22, 2006)

You take up your travels through the Hive once more, taking more care notice of your surroundings than before. The air is dark and the dim glow of the opposite side of the Ring provides barely enough illumination with which to navigate. The place reeks of excrement and stale bub and bodies both dead and unwashed. Sporadically, you spot small groups of cutters huddled around bonfires that burn with strange aromas; those of whatever fuel used to feed them. They look at you peerily, but otherwise ignore you, unless the mumblings of the homeless and barmy can be classed as attention. Though it is not what you see up close that is of concern while in the Hive… oh no. Sinister sounds – muffled screams, twisted laughter, or just a rat quarrelling with one of its peers – pepper the night sounds of the Hive. Indeed, some would say that those _are_ the night sounds of the Hive.

Finding a dead body is no problem - a bit of rooting around some random ruins yeilds some corpses. The first, however is too far gone to be of any help - and is more a skeleton than anything else. Rubious regards the body and utters blessing of some sort before you move on to another building. Before long you have found the body of an old man lying in a pool of dry blood that's washing away in the abating rain. The sight is somehwat disturbing, but nothing short of surprising while travelling through the Hive.

Rubious takes the body and hauls into the cart with the skill of a man used to doing such things. He mutters a prayer as he does so and covers the body in a heavy tarp when done. He turns to Tyrjon, his face grim. 'I hope this plan of yours works.'

In the shadows beyond a few burnt out shells, you spy a fiendish figure, the silhouette of a large halberd in its hands. Struggling to keep up with the figure are perhaps a half-dozen shapeless creatures. Whatever they are, whatever their agenda is, it seems not to include you, and they pass by quickly, ignoring your presence altogether.

You follow the hobgoblins' directions, finding yourselves in an unfamiliar area, not far from the Shattered Temploe, but nnetheless far from any or notable structures or features. The land here looks more like a shattered battlezone than anything else, and as you see the ruins in near-darkness, some of them look like engines of war - centurie old perhaps... no, it must be light showing the ruined buildings off in that way.

Hidden beneath the rubble and after-rain sludge is a sewer cover. For all the ruins and debris and garbage in the area, the cover looks as though it has been used recently, with scratches on the ground around it. None of this would be noticable to the undiscerning eye, however.

The hobgoblin stops there, and nods his head towards the cover.​


----------



## A'koss (Aug 22, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

_Plan...?_

Tyjon asks everyone to have a good look around to make sure we're alone and not being watched. If satisfied they're alone, he hauls the Hobgoblin out of the deader's cart and into a dark corner nearby. With his blade at its throat, the swordsage carefully removes the gag. 

"Yer almost home free berk. First, what kinda reception can we expect, walkin' in there? And d'you have some secret knock t' have 'em let ya in or what? Is it trapped?"


[sblock]
Spot: 25 (& Tyrjon has Darkvision)
Listen: 23 [/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 22, 2006)

Matted blood clings to the hobgoblins' face from the wound to his ear. He looks around, orientating himself to the new area he's standing in. After a moment he looks to the ground and up the road, as though looking for someting. Seemingly content with what he sees, he turns back to the group.

'No traps. No need. Even the barmies leave the Sewers alone, thats why Rhai'ik kips down there. Now, if you'll let me...' he says, reaching for the sewer grate, gesturing towards the rope around his wrists


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

Noch's hiding and moving silently 50 feet behind the party.

[sblock]
Hide is 37, Move Silently is 27.  Now I roll a 20... <sigh>
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=575045
[/sblock]


----------



## A'koss (Aug 23, 2006)

Tyrjon moves behind the hobgoblin and with his blade still at its throat, then subtly follows the hobgoblin's gaze up the street, trying to discern what he was looking at...



[sblock]Nal, do you want me to make another spot check, or just use the one I rolled previously?[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 23, 2006)

Tyrjon: No need. With the aid of your darkvision, you spot another manhole cover, perhps fifty feet away; beyond that, your vision fails you, revealing only a dark outling of a street stretching away from you


----------



## A'koss (Aug 23, 2006)

_Hmmm..._

Tyrjon reaches down and swiftly gags the hobgoblin once more and ties the knot tight. He then speaks softly into the creature's good ear...

"I'm a man o' my word berk. You've been very helpful so you get to set yer name aside for th' dead book for 'nother day."

"When you wake up, a cutter'd be wise t' leave the Cage... and never return."

And with that, Tyrjon strikes the hobgoblin with the pommel of his sword in the back of his head _(or as many times as required...)_, knocking him unconscious. He then carefully and quitely piles some loose debris on its unconscious form in an effort to hide it. And with a sigh he buries its sword in the rubble with it.

Rising from his dirty work, Tyrjon spreads his arms wide towards his campanions. _Happy now...?_

Drawing close to his fellow _'dustmen'_, he informs them of what he saw...

"Cutters... Rubious... a moment if ye' please."

"I jus' noticed our helpful berk over there took a long, hard look over at 'nother manhole cover nearby. I get the feelin' he'd have made a beeline fer it th' moment we let 'im loose. That, or he's got spies lurkin' in there. Either way, I think we should check it out first."


----------



## Raylis (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jema*

 "It would be wise to"  Jema whispers. 

 "We should consider that he gave us grail and this could get us penned in the dead-book. We take the dice following that gleaming pip's directions blindly."  

She turns to Llyra,  "You don't have any sparkle that could finger who's in that kip, do you?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2006)

*Llyra*

_“As a matter of fact, I do,”_ Llyra replies, then is lost in thought for a moment.


OOC: Back... 

[SBLOCK=Nalfeshnee]OOC: Would _Detect Thoughts_ help with that? I'm not sure, if there are barriers in the way, which could block it... "The spell can penetrate barriers, but 1 foot of stone, 1 inch of common metal, a thin sheet of lead, or 3 feet of wood or dirt blocks it." If Llyra thinks, that it will not be blocked, then she will try and cast the spell to gather any information she can that way.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 23, 2006)

Rubious looks at the tuladhra's handywork, and gives an expression that seems to wonder if he's hired the right bloods for the job. Well, he is stil lalive, so they cannot be _that_ bad. He looks around the street and listens to Tyrjon and nods slowly, letting the experts plan the forced entry. 

'How can we trust the goblinoid? What if he's led us astray. I mean, it wouldn;t take much to make a stag of him.'

[sblock=Llyra]assuming you are within range and any intervening barriers are not mord than 1 foot... no problem, though sewers tend to be buried under a considerable amount of earth/stone  no harm in trying though[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2006)

*Llyra*

After a moment of consideration, Llyra speaks the arcane syllables of a spell, rubbing a green between her fingers, and touching her forehead with it briefly before it vanishes back into her heavy leather pouch and her face becomes strained by concentration. She slowly turns her head left and right, as she looks down to the sewer entrance.


[SBLOCK=Nalfeshnee]OOC: Only got so many spells, but yeah, for now it's not really much harm done.  So, Llyra will cast _Detect Thoughts_ and check the surroundings. She will keep concentrating on the spell, while they proceed for as long as the duration. Could come in handy down there as well.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 23, 2006)

[sblock=Llyra]You concetrate on the spell and see through the arcane sight the spell offers, the thoughts, fleeting as they may be, of creaturs in the area. You pick up a myriad of instinctive thoughts of vermin and small animals in the area of effect - some on the ground, most beneath it.

You pick up on the basic thoughts of Rubious (_let us hope they know what they are doing. What help will diguising ouresleves as dustmen be?_).

And, farther away, bneath the street level, you detect something interesting. It is not just one thought, but rather many, intertwined together as one, but the mental barrier is powerful and difficult to break. It lies at the far range of the spell, straight ahead.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2006)

*Llyra*

_“This gives the word hive a whole new meaning,”_ Llyra comments, speaking the words slowly in order not to lose her concentration. _“I can't say what it is yet, but there are several minds apparantly linked together into one about sixty feet away in this direction...”_ *points forward* _“...beneath the surface. Powerful, too. We should proceed carefully. I will continue to scan it, maybe I can say more, when we get closer.”_


OOC: BTW, vermin are usually mindless.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 23, 2006)

OOC: I know , but rats arent vermin. I use vermin by the words real meaning here


----------



## A'koss (Aug 24, 2006)

Rubious said:
			
		

> 'How can we trust the goblinoid? What if he's led us astray. I mean, it wouldn't take much to make a stag of him.'



"Yer handin' over the jink Rubious, in the end it's yer call. You want us all t' head back to yer previous engagement, that's more 'n fine with me."

"Make no mistake, it's a risk alright - we can never be sure unless we got some way o' charming or magically extorting the information from 'im. I'd drag his hairy carcass down there if I thought it'd help, but bringin' baggage along just adds t' the risk and he'd give us away at th' first opportunity."



			
				Llyra said:
			
		

> “I can't say what it is yet, but there are several minds apparantly linked together into one about sixty feet away in this direction...”



"Cranium rats... or worse. Good work Llyra." 

"_If_ they're cranium rats we _may_ be able t' simply barter with 'em. Once they see we're bloods an' realize we can easily slip thier knot, they might be more inclined to talk. It's a risk but if this Rhai'ik proves tough t'find, maybe we can parley with the rats fer the chant..."

"Again... in the end it's yer call Rubious."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 24, 2006)

Kyran stares at Tyrjon skeptically as he calmly suggests negotiating with the swarm of rodents.  "Well I might be able to get the berk to talk.  I'd like to know what you think we can barter to a swarm of hungry rodents, intelligent or otherwise, that'll keep them from trying to eat us alive.  I don't suppose anyone's got two-hundred pounds of sugar with em?"


----------



## A'koss (Aug 24, 2006)

"Actually, I was going to offer them _you_. Aasimar sweet-meats are a delicacy in these parts. Should be worth at least a name 'er two..." Tyrjon drifts off thoughtfully with a grin.

"Cranium rats are not particularly brave, they generally only attack if they have clear superiorty over their prey and surprise on their side. They're not ones fer long, drawn-out... _disagreements_. If they're in decent numbers they'd know the dark o' plenty in these parts." 

"In the end they're still rats and we have fresh deaders in our cart and some silver-tongued cutters along. Might be enough... maybe not. But unless they're in Rhai'ik employ, they'd have fewer reasons to sell us screed than that hairy, cross-tradin' lump over there."

"It's another gamble, no question. If you think you can get th' berk t' talk, by all means have at it. I leave it up t' you cutters if ye' want to press on 'ere or not."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 24, 2006)

'It was a risk in itself coming into the Hive looking for answers. I have a feeling this may lead to more lann on these disappearances. Though with those 'rats down there, I'm not sure if this is the best place to be heading down.'

OOC: the rats are closer to the other manhole over than this one, and that cover is around 50' away from this one


----------



## Thanee (Aug 24, 2006)

*Llyra*

_“Sentient rats? Ok, that's weird. Not that weird things are unexpected here... I guess they call the phrase *talking with cranium rats* for a reason, huh? So, any ideas how we could get around those?”_


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 25, 2006)

*Rubious*

'Get around them? We need to know where we are going first. I was hoping the hobgblin would lead us there. But now... I think someone should go down there, sneak around. Noch, you up to it?'


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 25, 2006)

Upon hearing his name, Noch comes forward out of the shadows and smiles.  He gives a low bow to his companions and employer, nods, and lifts the manhole cover.  Bending down he looks at the party, crosses his fingers, and says, "Luck."  He climbs down as quietly as possible and allows his special vision to focus in on his surroundings.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 25, 2006)

[sblock=Noch]Move Silently 
Hide 
Listen/Spot

You head down into the darkness, your eyes adjusting quickly to the change in atmosphere. The first thing you notice as you peer down the ladder is the air. Not only is the place obviously filled with streams of effluvium and bodily waste, but the rank smell of decay and rotten rocks fills your nostrils, adding to the nauseous effect. 

The sewers seem well-built, like those of an advanced material-plane city, though they are obviosuly old. The masonry walls are covered in moss and grease and grime and other, less instantly recogniseable substances. Small adjoining pipes spill sewage into the main tunnel, splashing dirty water over the walls. 

Eerie sounds echo in the distance, the sound bouncing off walls, reverberating, concealing their true source. Water drips from craked pipes, faling into the thick waste that flows grudgingly down a narrow depression in the tunnel, leaving a narrow ledge on either side for cutters desperate enough to want to go down into the depths...

You see the tunnel go on into the distance for around 120 feet both before and behind you, though your vision falter beyond that, though the tunnel up ahead is blocked by what appears to be a cave-in some 110 feet away. The area that Llyra mentioned containing a strange network of though is bare and without any defininf features. Behind you, the tunnel splits into a crossroads some 100 feet away, each tunnel leading off in darkness[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 25, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

DM
[sblock]
Noch lifts his shirt up to his nose and continues down the passageway that leads towards the cave-in and investigates its cause.  Then he scouts the crossroads and looks down both tunnels, making sure to press his back against the side of the wall and not fully expose himself as he spies down each direction.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 25, 2006)

[sblock=Noch]You head down the sewer towards the cave-in, but before you get there, you feel a presence intrude in your head and - 

_Biped, leave this place now. It is not your own to wander_

_tread further and feel the consequence of the action_

_turn round and forget you saw this place go. NOW_

The voices grate at your thoughts, scratching at your mind with its words. though... in ways it felt as more than one voice, like a multitude of creatures speaking at you at the same time. NO, not at the same time, but slightly out-of-sync.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 25, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

DM
[sblock]
Noch allows his thoughts to flow from his mind as he questions the presence mentally, "Aah... you are cranium rats.  Brothers of the dark and wit.  Maybe help me, maybe not.  Barmies gone missing, and I seek out.  Must find the lost.  They are taken for reasons I know not.  Is my job.  Is what they pay me for.  I will leave, but I must ask, who is taking barmies.  I hunt the men who take men."
[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 25, 2006)

[SBLOCK=noch]You feel the intrusion in your mind once more.

_Your job is not our concern

We seek not to harm you biped, but this is not your place to haunt

the bipeds here are dangerous

You would best leave_

Diplomacy ! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 25, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

DM
[sblock]

"Understand yes.  Still hunt I must and can hunt these bipeds.  You need not fear them.  My allies will stay from your nests.  Point me away from you, friends.  Point me to the bipeds, another route maybe if trust me not.  They will molest not further.  Noch of the Shadowswyft also has teeth and mind."

[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 25, 2006)

[sblock=Noch]In the darkness around you, you begin to see dozens of twin red pinpricks slowly emerging from cracks and grilles in the floor. each pair belongs to a dark-furred rat. But these are no rats, for the brain of each creature is exposed, pulsating gently in an unspoken rhythm.

The creatures poor forth from their hideholes, filling the ledges on both sides of the sewer. The swarm seems numberless, with undeds upon hundreds of eyes filling the darkness, their heavy tails slapping against each other. Every pair of eyes is fixed intently on yours, starign at you

_Then turn around.

Those you seek are behind you_[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 25, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

DM
[sblock]
Noch turns around, following the directions of the swarm, the thrill of knowing he may die here with a false move making his blood flow excitedly.  "Ahh... danger.  I'm alive."
[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 25, 2006)

[sblock=Noch]You head back down the other way, hearing the rats receeding into their holes behind you.

You come to the crossroads and see that the passages that lead ahead and to the right are also blocked off. The masonry around the tunnels seemed to have caved in some time ago. Moss and other subterranean growths make their home on the rubble, and a slow gurgle of sewage seeps thorugh the debris, amking its way through the sewers. A faint flicker of light can be seen down the left tunnel - orange light flickers distantly agianst the walls illuminating the area just enough for you to make out the colours in the area - dull grey masonry and dull green mosses.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 25, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

DM
[sblock]
Noch moves back to the manhole while projecting, "Thanks to you.  I get allies now and hunt.  We will leave you to your aloneness and togetherness.  May you be one with the shadows forever."  The last is a farewell of respect among his people.
[/sblock]

Noch moves out of the tunnel and back to his comrades, a cloth around his nose.  "Air is..." he puts his hands around his throat as if chocking.  "Cranium rats," he says and points to one direction then moves his arms in wide as if to block you.  Then he points to the opposite direction and says in a hissing breath of pleasure, "There... ehhhhnemieeesss."  Saying the last part, he moves the cloth of his shirt back over his nose and jumps down into the tunnel.  When the party comes downwards he blocks them from moving towards the cranium rats and insists they wait so he may scout ahead.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 25, 2006)

*Llyra*

_“After you...”_ Llyra says to her more martially oriented companions and then joins the party herself, once one or two of them have climbed down.

With a simple gesture, the sorceress creates some more pleasing smell around her, to counteract the sewer stench.


OOC: _Prestidigitation_.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: _Prestidigitation_.




OOC: Awesome!  I finally get to see that spell outside an OOTS strip.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 26, 2006)

"Well, I've never been in here before." Kyran ties a scarf around his lower face before climbing down with the others.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 26, 2006)

Tyrjon also ties a scarf around his mouth and nose before following Nock and Kryan down into the sewers. "Ugh... Where's a good, barmy Sensate when you need one..."

Once down into the sewer Tyrjon draws his blade and suggests that he should stick near front (but well enough behind the scouting Noch) and again keep Llyra and Rubious as safe as possible near the middle-back. And in these confines we're pretty easy targets for spellcasters so we get closer to our target(s) we should probably be on the lookout for anything that might provide cover (be nice if we could set up an ambush somewhere down here) or a quick escape (other sewer grates). 

"Llyra... Kyran... this might be a good time t' share what kinda dazzle and sparkle-sticks you cutters got on hand."



[sblock=Nalfeshnee]Tyrjon will keep his eyes and ears open as best he can here... At the next appropriate opportunity, here are his rolls:

Spot:23 + Darkvision.
Listen: 25 [/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 26, 2006)

"Oh I just remembered.  I've got is this bullseye lantern, I don't have much use for light.  Here Llyra, it should be full, but I've got more oil." he hands Llyra the lantern and then turns back to Tyrjon.  "By the way, did he lann you anything about what this Rhai'ik berk is like?  It might help to be able to recognize him."


----------



## A'koss (Aug 26, 2006)

[sblock=OOC - for Kyran]Oddly enough "Dazzle" is actually cant for _Magic/Spells_, not light sources and "Sparkle-sticks" refer to _wands_ and the like... [/sblock]


----------



## A'koss (Aug 26, 2006)

Kyran said:
			
		

> "By the way, did he lann you anything about what this Rhai'ik berk is like? It might help to be able to recognize him."



"All I got outta that furball was that he's human... an' for whatever reason he never leaves this place."


----------



## Raylis (Aug 26, 2006)

*Jema*

Jema jumps into the sewer last,  "I'll watch our backs"  she whispers, and takes to the shadows. 

[sblock]
Hide 9 
Move Silently 10 
Spot 14  + darkvision
Listen 23 

wow, that's a wide range of rolls...

[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 26, 2006)

A'koss said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC - for Kyran]Oddly enough "Dazzle" is actually cant for _Magic/Spells_, not light sources and "Sparkle-sticks" refer to _wands_ and the like... [/sblock]




OOC: Oh well, I was planning on giving that lantern to Llyra anyway.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok, before we continue, does anyone actually use a light of any kind (LLyra - you will need a light source down here, at least until you reach another source of light.)

There are manhole covers and ladders leading up to them every 50-60 ft. or so, thogh whether or not the covers are clear on the surface is another matter. 

Each tunnel is 10 ft wide - each ledge is around 3 ft, while the channel (through which the sewage flows is about 4 ft. wide. there are no 'bridges' lining the two seperate sides of the tunnel. 

So from that description I get this marching order


----------



## Thanee (Aug 26, 2006)

*Llyra*

_“Thanks! I will save my own light for later then...”_ Llyra says as she accepts the lantern.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 26, 2006)

As you descend into the sewer you are hit by the nauseous stench of the air. It is thick with the reek of excrememnt, filthy water and fetid waste. 

Tyrjon nausea check 15 - pass 
Nuan nausea check 29 - pass 
Kyran nausea check 11 - failure (nauseated for a set amount of time; i'll let you know when it subsides) 
Llyda nausea check 23 - pass
Jema nausea check 15 - pass 

Luckily, there are dry ledges that provide a safe, if narrow, walkway for you head across. 

Noch leads the way down the tunnel until you come to a crossroads some 120 feet south of the entrance.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 26, 2006)

Why me?!  Do your dice have a problem with me Nalfeshnee?    Now where do I find "nauseated"? :\


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 26, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

Noch points to the left, then moves silently 30 feet ahead of the party as he searches for traps or early warning systems.

[sblock]
First total is move silently and was a 19, next is hide and was a 32.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=581504

Third roll was for search.  Total is 20.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=581506
[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 26, 2006)

[sblock=Noch]You do not detect anything 'unusual'.

The tunnel leads on for around 120 feet before coming to another crossroads. The light seems to be coming from the left tunnel[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 26, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

Noch returns to the party and gives them an 'ok' hand gesture.  With a smile he leads them to another crossroad 120 feet down from the first.  Noch gives a wait gesture, and continues forward again, searching the ground for traps.

[sblock]
Search=14 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=581535

Hide=32, Move Silently=30
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=581533
[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 26, 2006)

[sblock=noch]You head off down the other tunnel and, as you trun round the left crossoad, spot a cloaked bariaur standing by a closed doorway. The figure stands around 120 feet away besides (you guessed it) another crossroads. Behind the figure is a closed metal door with a small spyhole inside, which is where the light is coming from. Luckily the light from the area beyond the door is drowning that created by your own groups lantern (which, is some distance behind you past another crossroads).

The figure does not seem to have noticed you 

listen 
Spot[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 26, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

Noch walks back to the party and motions for them to stop.  Then he moves hand up and down over the surface of their lanterns as if to dim the light.  Noch points around the corner and lifts a finger to show the number 1 and then stands as if a soldier at attention.  Putting a finger to his lips for the universal sign of quiet, he smiles, equips his crossbow, and loads a bolt.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 26, 2006)

does he or anyone move forward though? 

Dire Lemming: I'm sorry, but thats the way the dice came up. Nauseated: you can only take move actions for as long as the condition lasts (ill tell you when you stop feeling sick, and it should be before anything happens).


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 26, 2006)

Noch will take a sneak attack shot at the guard, but will wait to see if someone else has a better plan.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 26, 2006)

OOC: ok, but we'll do this in the Combat thread


----------



## A'koss (Aug 26, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

[Rephrasing earlier question]
"Llyra... Kyran... this'd a good time t'share what kinda spells 'n powers you cutters got on hand... Be nice if we could come up with some kinda plan an' not start trippin' all over each other t'get at this berk."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 26, 2006)

Kyran is looking a little ill. "Oh *urp* right, sorry about that.  I uh... I don't know how much help I'm going to be.  Well if there's someone *erg* on guard down here, they must be guarding something.  So... So all we have to do is lure them away.  I'd rather- I'd rather avoid putting them in... the dead book if we can help it.  Besides... we might be able to get them... to lann us what dark they're guarding."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 27, 2006)

*Llyra*

_“Well, I could try to hypnotize him, so he tells us what is guarded here, but it's not a very strong spell, so I'm not sure whether it will work. When things grow worse, I can weaken strong enemies and turn their weapons against themselves, besides summoning help,”_ Llyra explains some of the spells, she has learned.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 27, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

"S'okay Kyran, just keep a peery eye out fer trouble 'till ye can shake it off." 



			
				Kyran said:
			
		

> "So... So all we have to do is lure them away."



"I'm all ears if ye got an idea... I can't think o' anythin' off-hand that's not gonna be suspicious."

"Hey Rubious, yer a priest... what kinda spells d'you got handy?"

"llyra, hypnotizing the berk sounds pretty tempting actually, but if yer not too sure about it I say Noch's plan o' sneakin' up on 'im is rapidly becomin' the way t'go. If Rubious has a spell that can help us... all th' better. If any o' you cutters have some decent ranged weapons may want to ready 'em. As we seem t'have the drop on 'im, I'd like to try'n get close enough to both lay down fire and charge 'im, timing our attacks so we all act as one. Try 'n take 'im down before he has a chance t'do anything*."

[sblock=Nalfeshnee]*We can all just delay our actions to act on the same initiative tic, right? And since we're aware of the guard and he isn't aware of us yet, we can automatically act before he does, right? 

Also, is it feasible for us to get within 60 ft of the guard without being seen (charging distance)? Otherwise we'll have to rely on those who are good at sneaking to get in close barring Rubious having Silence 15'r handy. [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 27, 2006)

*Llyra*

_“Some of us could sneak up on him, and then wait for me to try. If it does not look like it's working, you could spring the attack immediately.”_


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 27, 2006)

"What kind of berk... is he anyway?" Kyran asks of Noch.  "Or did you not get... a good look?"


----------



## A'koss (Aug 27, 2006)

Llyra said:
			
		

> _“Some of us could sneak up on him, and then wait for me to try. If it does not look like it's working, you could spring the attack immediately.”_



Tyrjon nods agreeably... "I like it."


----------



## Raylis (Aug 27, 2006)

*Jema*

 "Who's going to sneak on him?"  Jema whispers.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 27, 2006)

Tyrjon: you can only ready an action once combat has begun and initiative has been rolled

Kyran: the figure is a bariaur, draped in a dark cloak so little details can be made out (it could be a centaur, but size indicates its a bariaur or some other medium tauric creature)

And you can try to sneak up on the guard to get within 60 ft. but this will require high hide/Move Silently checks since you will be doing it in full view (the only reason you can hide is because of the shadows otherwise its like sneaking up ona  guy at one end of a hallway from the other with no cover... not too easy )

*Rubious*
'Well, my abilities are limited and restricted to spheres of the dead and dying, and there are none of them around... at least not yet. Unless the guard is undead, I doubt my spells will be of much use.'

'We must be careful though, he is a guard - if he realises that there are people down here he might raise an alarm. That's the last thing i think we need.'


----------



## A'koss (Aug 27, 2006)

*Tyrjon*



			
				Jema said:
			
		

> "Who's going to sneak on him?"



"Any other good stalkers 'ere other than Noch?"



			
				Rubious said:
			
		

> 'We must be careful though, he is a guard - if he realises that there are people down here he might raise an alarm. That's the last thing i think we need.'



"We're try'n Rubious..." Tyrjon looks off in the distance, struggling to come up with some less barmy plan...

"The only other thing I can think of is just walkin' o'er there pretendin' t'be cross-traders ourselves. Not exactly a big stretch considerin' some o' our reps. Tell 'em the truth - we were ambushed by his cutters on our way t'another job, we gave 'em the laugh and beat th' chant out of 'em. Came down 'ere figurin' with cutters like that in 'is employ, there's jink to be had 'ere."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 27, 2006)

Rubious considers the idea then turns to Noch... 'I think we'll have better luck with you. But...' he says, turning to Kyran, 'You influenced the thoughts of that aasimar before. Can you do it again? A bariaur guard should not be beyond your abilities.'


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 28, 2006)

Kyran shake his head, "Unfortunately I can't cast... that spell again today.  I'm not sure I can... cast any spells right now.  I hate to say it but... if nothing else works... couldn't you bashers just tackle him... and pin him to the ground... until he's unconcious?   Still, I think we should at least try... to get past without a fight."*urp*


----------



## Raylis (Aug 28, 2006)

*Jema*

 "An attack would make noise, whether the guard raised an alarm or not and they would likely send bashers out to investigate"  Jema whispers.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 28, 2006)

*Kyran*: the nausea passes as your lungs grow accustomed to the fetid air

*Noch*: When you saw the guard, he was looking up and down the corridor, his gaze flitting periodiacally from left to right in an effort to cover all three paths leading to his position at the cross-roads. He spends a while lookin down each path of the sewer


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 28, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

Noch yawns, as if bored, then takes his crossbow and quietly walks into the shadows towards the bariaur.  He waits for when the guard concentrates his vision down another tunnel, then will plan to move again so that he can get in range for a sneak attack.

[sblock]
Hide is 20, Move Silently is 25.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=584902
[/sblock]

OOC: Do we notice a way that we can move and flank this guy?  I've noticed that most of the other tunnels were blocked off.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 28, 2006)

*Noch*: you manage to move into position (within 30 feet) to work your way up to a sneak attack. 

Listen 20, Spot 16

OOC: The sneak attack would be the your action in the surprise round of a possible combat (with your initiative you might get a second sneak attack in before the guard gets to act) first round of athe tunnels spreading out from the guarded crossroads do not seem to be caved in (as far as you darkvision can see)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 28, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

Noch waits for the guard to move his attention away once more from the main hallway and moves forward.

[sblock]
In case this is needed...
Hide=21 , Move Silently=20
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=584946
[/sblock]

He takes aim with his crossbow once in range and lets fly, with two shots if he gets initiative.  He secretly hopes his allies are also moving to attack shortly after.

[sblock]
First shot=27 ,Second Shot=13 (Flat-footed?)
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=584948

The first shot is true, doing 15 points of damage. (7+8).
If the second shot hits, it does 13 points of damage (7+6).
If both hit, the total is 28 points of damage.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=584950
[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 28, 2006)

Noch, finding the opportune moment and taking aim with his crossbow, shoots and hits the guard.

Ok, now this is a combat so check out the  Combat Thread

Edit: it was also a short-lived combat - the guard was killed outright by Noch's shots.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 28, 2006)

Noch walks back to the party, placing his crossbow back onto his pack.  "Solved problem."

Noch will go to check for traps by the door when able.

OOC: Don't have my character sheet here at work, so I'm unsure about my search bonus.  I rolled a natural 6...ooohhh... 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=585125


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 28, 2006)

its +9 for a total of... 15, so you do not make out any traps, though the architecture of the place would make certain traps very difficult to create. You are confident that there are none in the vicinity.

*Rubious*
'Be peery... if there is anyone in that room, they may have heard. Ready yourselves, just in case.'


----------



## Thanee (Aug 28, 2006)

*Llyra*

_“Good shot! Not quite what I was thinking, but it certainly worked,”_ Llyra says appreciatively.

_“I'm ready. Shall we?”_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 28, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

Noch nods at Llyra as he searches the guard's body.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 28, 2006)

[sblock=Noch]As you look through the belongings of the body you see that the guard actually was a bariaur. Its body is thin for one of its kind and its face dirty. The creature wears a suit of studded leather armour, though some of the lames have been damaged by your bolts. On the body you find a mwk dagger, a mwk shortbow, full quiver, pan pipes and some change.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 28, 2006)

Noch sighs and pockets the change.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 28, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

Tyrjon fingers his blade nervously as Noch takes the initiative and stealths the bariar guard, finally breathing a sigh of relief at his success.

_"Nice one cutter..."_ he whispers as they quietly approach the door.

As Noch searches the body, the swordsage carefully leans towards the door, trying to make out any sounds from within.


[sblock=Nalfeshnee]Listen check: 23[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 28, 2006)

There is also an eye-slit in the door where the golde light is emanating from. As you look inside you see that what the hobgoblin told you may have been the truth after all. You spy perhaps a dozen figures. You look into a room, maybe 50' square, filled with large metal pipes and grates on the floor from which you can hear (and smell...) the gushing of sewage. From what you can see there are no other doors eading out of the room.

Four of them - two obvious human males; one cloaked, its race and sex hidden beneath a heavy cowled robe; and a forth; humanoid male; are busy seemingly tying up and placing another four humanoids into a large cage off to a side of the room. The figures doing the tying are dressed in simple garb and do bot appear to be heavily armed or armoured.

The prisoners are dressed poorly and do not look healthy at all - they are thin, with long matted hair, unkempt and filthy. Two of the figures are struggling half-heartedly, while the others are still, allowing their captors to tie them without opposition.

Finally, another four figures can be seen, standing motionlessly in the shadows of a large swage pipe running from the floor to ceiling - humanoid skeletons, desicated flesh and skin still clinging to their undead forms like a twisted parody of clothing. A faint purple glow can be seen in each of their eye-sockets.


There isn't much talking going on - and what is being said is all in relation to teh immediate situation before you.



The door is metal and covered in a thick scabbrous layer of rust. The handle takes the form of a metal wheel, that needs to be turned to open.​


----------



## Raylis (Aug 29, 2006)

*Jema*

 "Do we have a rig as to what to do now?"


----------



## A'koss (Aug 29, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

[sblock=Nalfeshnee]How are these 4 guys armed/armored? Anything special about the room or the four's appearance that wasn't immediately noticable? (Obvious traps, features we might be able to exploit with well-placed attacks)

Spot check: 27 [/sblock]

Turning away from the slit, Tyrjon begins to ponder... 

"Rubious, can you handle th' skeletons?" Tyrjon whispers. "And Llyra, can you summon any more aid? I'd like t'take these guys down as quickly as possible. We should focus on the robed cutter first (surprise ranged attacks/sneak attacks) I think, get 'im and any dazzle he's got outta the picture. With any luck, he'll live for questionin' later. If he's Rhai'ik, maybe we can end this quick and get the rest t' surrender."

"You're lookin' a little better Kyran, got any magic that can help 'ere too?"


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 29, 2006)

*Tyrjon*: No, if there was anything I would have mentioned it . One of the figures wears a breastplate, while the others are not wearing any noticeable armour under their clothing. One figure (the one with the breastplate) has a large scabbard by his side, though the others do not have any weapons you can see.

The room is relatively featureless (not dissimilar to the picture), though can see what looks to be a wooden trap toor in the far left corner of the room, beneath the skeletons.

*Rubious* 'The Dead Pact prevents me form attacking the undead creatures, but... I will do what I cn. Perhaps i can exert my influence upon them, prevent them from attacking.'


----------



## A'koss (Aug 29, 2006)

[sblock]OOC: Okay, so as I understand it, two of the humans look relatively harmless (no armor & no weapons & hopefully no obvious spell component pouches   ), one cloaked (probable spellcaster) and one in a breastplate with a sword?

That doesn't sound so bad then, I don't think we'll need any spell support to take them out. We can open up with a (hopefully surprise) round of missile fire against the robed guy (priority #1), then the armored guy (priority #2). If Rubious can command the undead to at least stay out of the way, Tyrjon can move in with whoever wants to get into the melee to (hopefully) mop up. I'm thinking blocking the trap door by standing on it might be a good idea. Everyone else can hang back and make pincushions out of them with missile fire.

Sound like a plan? 
Better ideas?[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 29, 2006)

*Tyrjon*: that's right


----------



## Thanee (Aug 29, 2006)

*Llyra*

_“Of course, I can. A pair of them, at most, though. I could even summon one through the door and inside the room, to give them something to do, while we rush in. That should be a nice distraction, at least. Unfortunately, my minions won't be around for long, so I cannot summon them in advance.”_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 29, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

Noch bends down over the dead guard and grabs some pan pipes.  He grins as he pretends to play them, then unslings his backpack, puts them inside, and takes off his crossbow and readies a bolt.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 29, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

"Hang on Llyra..." Tyrjon whispers, now sizing up the opposition a little better... "On second thought this may not be such a tough one after all. Two o' these berks aren't even armed and not a single bow or crossbow among 'em. Better save th' spell power 'till we really need it. If Rubious can command those skeletons there, I think our opposition should be pretty light. Plug th' robed berk first, then the cutter in the breastplate..." 

OOC: See my previous spoiler post for a rough battle plan...


----------



## Thanee (Aug 29, 2006)

*Llyra*

_“Alright. I will only cast one spell against that one with the big blade, right before we open the door then. It will prevent his first attack, most likely. And it shouldn't alarm them.”_


OOC: Casting _Backbiter_ on the sword then, right before the door is opened (also has a few rounds duration only).


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 29, 2006)

OOC: the eye-slit in the door is open, so a bolt could be shot through it if that's any help


----------



## A'koss (Aug 29, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> OOC: the eye-slit in the door is open, so a bolt could be shot through it if that's any help



OOC: Hmmm... yes, that could actually. If a couple of you want, you can use the door for cover, firing and taking 5ft steps (or just ducking) out of each other's way.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 29, 2006)

OOC: also, the pipes do provide some cover to the figures (look at the screenshot again ), so a ranged shot may be a bit more difficult than normal. But they should be flatfooted so that would cancel out


----------



## A'koss (Aug 29, 2006)

Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> OOC: also, the pipes do provide some cover to the figures (look at the screenshot again ), so a ranged shot may be a bit more difficult than normal. But they should be flatfooted so that would cancel out



OOC: If we get surprise, those of us who want to get into the room can make standard action charges to find positions in the room where we can have clear lines of fire.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok, so I'll keep the Initiative count from the last roll (ammended to include the new foes). Check out the Combat thread and post the actions there


----------



## Dire Lemming (Aug 29, 2006)

Kyran looks down at the dead bariaur and sighs, the problem with avoiding combat is that there's not much you can do when others refuse to.  Finally he turns to Tyrjon;  "Yeah I guess I was feeling better...  Sorry Tyrjon, but none of my dazzle is much good in a fight anyway, fighting's not my thing.  I could try to make one of them think I'm a friend, but with you lot fighting with their real pals it wouldn’t last long.  In any case I think Noch has literally just killed our only non-violent option.  So now it's up to you bashers."


----------



## A'koss (Aug 29, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

"Hang on t' that spell fer now Kyran... it might come in handy later for interigatin' the survivors. With any luck, we can take those two cutters down quick, and the rest'll surrender. Rescuin' these poor sods has got t'be our top priority."


----------



## Raylis (Aug 29, 2006)

*Jema*

 "Just because they don't have any chivs and steel coats does not mean they are not dangerous. Cutters of said the same of _me_" Jema whispers looking right at Tyrjon.


----------



## A'koss (Aug 29, 2006)

"Ahh... right. _Soddin' monks..._" He finishes with a wink. Clearly, the possibility of finding monks working in a sewer handn't crossed Tyrjon's mind. "Hmmm... Well, even if they are, I wouldn't change th' plan. Dazzlers gotta taste the iron first, heavy bashers second."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 8, 2006)

*Combat Overview*
In contrast to your actions in the Hive above, where you were ambushed, your efforts here have been swift and desicive, easily overcoming whatever resistance could have been brought to bear against you had these (slavers?) been given the chance to act. 

Noch's affinty to the shadows gave him a great advantage against the first guard, whose name was scribed in the dead-book before he even knew he was dead. From that, you moved into the room, each person acting swiftly, decisively, downing three of the enemies quickly, and heavily wounding another. The fourth, distraught (not to mention surprised) by the events, panicked and attempted to flee, though again, the shadowswyft acted seemingly without thought, ending any plans of escape before they even fully materialised. 

All that remain now of the original inhabitants of the room are four prisoners, their eyes filled with renewed hope with your entry; three skeletons, and a wounded figure on the ground.



*Rubious* once again draws upon some inner power to affect the remaining skeletons, but he shakes his head slowly. 'My powers are not enough to kill them through my will alone... and my faith prevents me from harming them physically. I suppose you lot would not be adverse to stopping them.' he says, more of a statement, than a question, before turning his attentions to the prisoners.


----------



## Raylis (Sep 8, 2006)

*Jema*

Jema holds her staff out to Tyrjon,  "Your chiv will not work so well against those with nothing to cut."  She moves over to the nearest skeleton, and slams her palm into the dead creature's ribs bringing all her strength to bare. 

[sblock]
Full Power Attack  10 
Damage  14 
[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 8, 2006)

The palm strikes true, shattering the skeletons' ribcage, causing it to collapse to the floor


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 9, 2006)

OOC:  I thought we took two of the enemy prisoner, the guy that surrendered and the guy Noch knocked out.

Kyran puts away his unused crossbow and asks Rubious to check the armored enemy who's head is still attached to his body for signs of life and stablize him if possible.  He then takes a good look at those in the room that he does not know, trying to decide who to speak to.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 9, 2006)

The man protests and finds strength enough to puch your helping hands away. He curses in Infernal and rolls over onto his back, revealing his fae in greater detail. His skin is pallid, and faint veins can be seen beneath the skin. Eyes, grey and dull, look out of their sockets upon you. 

His breatplate is torn from the spearstrike and dark blood clings to its surface in drying patches.

There are four prisoners - two men, and two women (one human male and female, one male zenythri and one chaond). All seem weak, their bodies thin if not entirely emaciated. Their eyes belie their true conditions however - they are all barmy as Limbo and as they look upon you, their faces bewildered, their mouths agape, it is clear that they will provide you with little answers

OOC: two enemeis were killed, one was knocked out and the other was heavily injured


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 9, 2006)

Noch's blades and bolts aren't the best against skeletons. That sounds like a monk job. He'll keep to searching his latest knocked-out victim, tying him up with his own boot laces, and keeping an eye on the other humanoids.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 9, 2006)

[sblock=Noch]Not much on this guy, who, as you search him, you discover to be a half-breed of fiendish descent. Two daggers, sheathed in a wide leather belt; and a pouch with some jink (nothing spectacular). There is a necklace rouns his neck that looks like it could be worth something, though. The links are gold and meet on his chest in a small red stone.[/sblock]


----------



## Raylis (Sep 9, 2006)

*Jema*

With one skeleton left, Jema steps forward and delivers another hard hitting blow to the creature. 

  OOC: second verse, same as the first. go ahead and roll for me Nalf, IC still isn't up


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 9, 2006)

so thats full power attack +3 and 1d8+7? correct me if im wrong

The attack hits (17), and deals 9 points of damage to the last undead, which crumbles to the ground in a pitiful mound of bone and tattered cloth. The last of the undead creatures has been dealt with


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 9, 2006)

Rubious puts a cold hand on Jema's shoulder. 'Thank you. Despite my powers over lesser undead creatures, I am forbidden by the tenents of my faith to touch or harm them, though... they too were bound by the same limitations. Now, let see if we can find anything. I will check the prisoners, see how far along the path to true death they really are. We need someone to keep an eye out for anyone else. The room needs searching and that man... keep him safe until we can spare the time for his answers. He's not going anywhere soon.'


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 9, 2006)

Noch pockets the jink from the man he just knocked out and tied-up, takes his necklace, than roughly pats him on the head.  He walks towards Llyra and hands her a gold necklace that has links that meet at a small red stone.  "Magic?"  He asks, one eyebrow raised in a high arch.


----------



## Raylis (Sep 9, 2006)

*Jema*

 atk +3, dmg 1d8+8-the armbands give +2 damage if you take at least a -2 on a power attack  

Jema doesn't turn at Rubious' touch  "Do not thank me for what had to be done. I'll mark the room while you cutters search for anything useful."  

She moves over to the door the party entered the room by, dragging the baurier's body into the room before closeing the door.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 9, 2006)

*Llyra*

_“I would prefer to wait a little before using my spells to discern that. We don't know what's coming up ahead, and maybe there will be a better use for them. The necklace won't run away anytime soon.”_


----------



## A'koss (Sep 9, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

With the battle over, Tyrjon nods to Jema as he hands back her staff, impressed by bone-crushing power of the earth genasi's fists. However, seeing the plight of the poor barmies, his eyes soften for a moment. Then slowly, a seething anger begins to well up within him... Cursing, he gives the robed figure a sharp kick to the ribs as he passes by.

"You and I 're gonna have a _discussion_ o'er this soon, berk."

While the others search the room, the swordsage quietly kneels down to the trap door, putting his ear close in an effort to determine what might be down there.


[sblock]Tyrjon makes a listen check (+12) at the trap door.[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 9, 2006)

[sblock=Tyrjon]The wood of the door is warped by damp and age. It is heavy and made of a dark wood, speckled with mould and moss in places. Two heavy metal padlocks keep the thing closed. 

Behind the door you can hear the faint running of water - sewage, probably. The thickness of the wood denies you any more information.

Listen[/sblock]


----------



## A'koss (Sep 9, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

Tyrjon closely inspects the locks on the door and hinges for signs of recent use before returning to Rubious' side. Keeping his voice low for the Dustman's ears only, he relates his findings...

"Can't hear anythin' but more sewer water down there. It's probably how they're transportin' these poor sods through th' Hive..." 

"I don't know if I'd want t' risk 'nother dust up in the shape we're in. It's up t' you but I think it'd be a good idea if we take everyone out o' here, hide these two cross-tradin' berks in the cart and take 'em with us t' that meetin' you were talkin' about earlier. We should get these poor guys t'safety and come back 'ere when we're at full strength."


[sblock]While Tyrjon can help, Noch is the best at searching, it'd probably be a good idea for him to Take 20 and search the room out (and the captives) properly... See if we can also find that trap door key and any other evidence.[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 9, 2006)

'Seems as though you have a fetish for carting bound people around with you. We need to get these prisoners out of here too, but i fear it'll only land them in hot water. The Hive is no place for them, yet they have nowhere else to go. 

'We must question that cutter for anything he knows,' he says turning to the wounded figure. 'Whatever he knows will serve us well ne way or another, though his condition seems bad. Which reminds me, do any of you need assistance. I could help, if none of you are yet ready for True Death.'

[sblock=Tyrjon]OOC: you cannot really tell if the locks have been used recently, though the rust has been worn away from use on both of them, and their surface is scratched. Anymore than that would be no more than conjecture[/sblock]


----------



## A'koss (Sep 9, 2006)

*Tyrjon*



			
				Nalfeshnee said:
			
		

> 'Seems as though you have a fetish for carting bound people around with you. We need to get these prisoners out of here too, but i fear it'll only land them in hot water. The Hive is no place for them, yet they have nowhere else to go.



Tyrjon runs a hand through his matted hair, struggling for a solution... "What about th' Sanitarium or this cutter you were plannin' on meetin' with? I don't want t' leave these poor sods high 'n dry anymore 'n you."

"They've been through enough..." Tyrjon's voice trails off sympathetically.



> 'We must question that cutter for anything he knows,'






> he says turning to the wounded figure. 'Whatever he knows will serve us well ne way or another, though his condition seems bad.



"I know. An' while I'd enjoy doin' it myself, in difference to yer stomachs I'll defer to rest o' you cutters for that business." 

_"Him 'n me will settle up later."_ A slow fury begins creeping back into his eyes at that.



> Which reminds me, do any of you need assistance. I could help, if none of you are yet ready for True Death.'



"I'm nicked up a bit, but not bad. You should see to th' others first." Tyrjon then sets to helping the Dustman with the barmies as best he can...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 10, 2006)

OOC: Well actually I meant the dead armored guy as at the time I wasn't sure if he was dead or just dying.

Kyran calls to Llyra as she tries to interact with the barmies, "Careful Llyra, their kind have a special language that's regardless of any tongue, you could offend without knowing it."  He approaches the conscious prisoner.  "So then, I don't suppose you’d be willing to lann us what you're doing here just because you've been so easily defeated?"


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 10, 2006)

'Give me a tincture of healing and i will talk... they are on my belt.' he says, his voice weak, his actions minimal.


----------



## A'koss (Sep 10, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

"Careful there Kyran, I'd keep 'im away from 'is magic juice. Ye don't know what's really in there..." Tyrjon warns.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 10, 2006)

OOC:  Oh well, you're misinterpretation of my action ends up being helpful as now I can tell that the guy doesn't really want healing.

Kyran frowns and glances down at the man's waist, "Come now, I don't really look like that much of a berk do I?"  he sighs  "You've already refused to let us heal you.  Now then, what is your name, and what is it you're doing with these people?  And please don't try anything or I can't guarantee you're continued survival."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 10, 2006)

*Llyra*

While the others question the prisoner, Llyra stays near the prisoners, wondering what Kyran was speaking of, and what could possibly upset them. They surely were glad to be set free.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 10, 2006)

*Llyrab* - the freed prisoners gather around you, groping your clothing and asking in unclear words for food, water... jink. It is clear from their actions that they are 'not entirely there'

*Kyran* - the prisoner looks up at you.'I refused your healing because it would harm me. Please. There are but two potions, both the same.'


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 10, 2006)

Noch nods as if something makes sense to him and says, "Negative plane."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 10, 2006)

The man nods his head and winces at some hidden pain. 'The dark one has it right. Now, please,' he coughs, specks of blood splattering from his mouth.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 11, 2006)

Kyran's frown deepens, "I see... well I suppose that explains the skeletons.  So you're undead then?"  He turns to Rubious,  "Well, you know the dead, is he spouting screed, or could he be telling the truth?"

OOC: I want to sense motive on this guy too.  Do you still have my sheet Nalfeshnee?  I think it was +9 but I would rather not trust my memory.  Do undead even feel pain?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 11, 2006)

yup, its +9. And as far as you can tell, he is saying the truth. Sense Motive 23 

Rubious shakes his head. 'No, i do not think so. He is alive. But it is not unknown for those with an affinity with the grave to be like them in many ways.'

OOC: and as far as i can tell, no they do not


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 11, 2006)

Again Kyran finds himself sighing resignedly, "Alright, I will trust you." he approaches the man and causiously takes the flasks from his belt, he examines them closely to make sure things are as he's said before stowing one and uncorking other.  He lifts the man's head and carefully pours the contents into his mouth.  "There, are you feeling better now?  Can you answer my questions?"


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 11, 2006)

A thick black liquid pours into the mans' mouth. He does not swallow it at first and lets it wallow in his mouth for a moment. You detect an acrid odour, uncomfortable and giving the impression of something that should certainly _not_ be in someones mouth.

The man waits for the contents of the vial to empty before downing the entire thing in one gulp. He sighs like a blood drinking a chilled drink after a hard days' work and looks up at you with a heavy brow. He grins for a moment as the wound in his chest slowly reknits. He looks at you (Kyran) and, upon seeing your features, mumbles the words: 'piking upperblood...'

He slups back to the ground, rubbing his back, not acting at all like one in his situation should be


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 12, 2006)

"Aye, I am an Aasimar.  If you wish to know my name before you tell me yours, it is Kyran."  He waits and watches the man's reaction.

OOC: I'd like to make a diplomacy check, but I haven't really come up with anything particularly diplomatic to say in character yet so it seems like it'd be kind of odd if he just suddenly became more friendly for no apparent reason, I guess that's just a problem with the rules vs roleplaying.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 12, 2006)

OOC: you would need to make an effort at least, yes


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 12, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

OOC: It might make your diplomacy easier if you play good cop, to Noch's bad...

Noch moves towards the captive, kukri in his left hand, and grabs the man roughly by his hair (or chin) so he looks directly at him.  He stares intently at his features in an effort to figure out what the humanoid is and looks into his eyes to see the affects of what he had just drunk.  As he roughly makes his observations, Noch asks the others while waving his kukri, "Cut?"

OOC: Rolled a natural 20, for a total of a 26 on knowledge (the planes) to see if Noch has any recognition of his race and what he may have just drunk and anything else the mighty DM feels fit to release... 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=612164


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 12, 2006)

He seems, to all intents and purposes, to be a late middle aged human male, though his features are not tuly representative of his race. His skin is pale and of a sickly tone; his eyes are sunken, dark, even somewhat vacant. is hair - what little of it is left - it greying white and grows in thin patches on his head, revealing liver spots and flaked skin. 

*Rubious*
Meanwhile, Rubious is looking round the room, searching drawers and tables with whoever else has decided to aid him


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 12, 2006)

OOC: I can't deal with this guy, first he begs for mercy then he demands we heal him and now that we've done that he has refused to speak except for the two words, 'piking upperblood...'  He's acting like some sullen teen.  He might as well be barmy.  As a matter of fact I think Kyran will just go talk to the barmies.

Kyran shrugs and sighs, the berk was acting like some top shelf's kid.  "Right, Noch, go ahead.  Just please try not to kill him.  Maybe the brat will be willing to act like an adult after his spanking."  He'd rather deal with the barmies, at least they have an excuse.  He comes up beside Llyra and asks; "Well, how are they?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 12, 2006)

*Noch*

Noch raises a surprised eyebrow at Kyran, as the man's reaction was not what he expected.  Turning back to the prisoner, the shadowswyft decides to conduct a small experiment.  He pokes at his prisoner with his kukri with just enough to draw a few drops of blood.  He watches his captive and the blood for any kind of strange reaction.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2006)

*Llyra*

_“Weird. But I suppose they realize, that things are at least going to be somewhat better.”_


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 12, 2006)

*Noch* The blood is thicker and darker than normal, though considering it is only a small nick, the captives' reaction is no more or less than expected.  However, what the man says is unexpected, 'She will go to the Red Prison and she will draw Him forth. My death now will only add fuel to the furnace; I care not what happens. These bodies were but insurance; they were not needed. The rot spreads from the Deads' home and its roots grow deep, reaching ever round the Torus, ever round the wheel. Vhai'ik know this, and he knows you can do nothing to stop Her work. Do what you will... Vhai'ik remains loyal.'


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 12, 2006)

*Noch*

Noch moves away from the man, a look of disgust on his face as he says, "Barmey."  He joins in the search of the room, also checking for secret doors.

OOC: Total of 22 on search...
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=612367

Did Noch understand any of that from his planar knowledge?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 12, 2006)

*Noch*Fair enough: given Noch's mental stats and his Knowledge (the Planes) check (22), you can make out: the Red Prison is another name for Carceri, and the Dead is a slang name for the dustmen. Though whether used in that context in the mans' words is hard to say, with his babblings

[sblock=Noch]You find a weapon rack with a well crafted, long,slender longsword, a round steel shield (also very well made) and a kukri mad out of a strange metal. The wood of the weapon rack is stained in blood, long since dried and absorbed by the fibre[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 12, 2006)

Noch rises from a weapons rack and hands a kukri made of a strange metal to Llyra for her examination later.  He also watches Rubious, to see if the man had any reaction to the babblings of what may be going on at the Dustmen home.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 12, 2006)

In truth, Rubious is deep in thought, ignoring the mumblings of the prisoners and the search going on around him. He strokes his chin pensivel, and looks up at Noch, as though he can feel the shadowswyfts gaze burning into him.

'Trying to sift through the screed to get to the truth but... who knows what is real, imagined, or embelished,' he says. Then, he turns to the captive, resting his hands on his knees. 'Are you Vhai'ik?'

The man nods. 'Vhai'ik is Mistress Keirias' favourate slaver.'


Rubious turns to the rest of you, mouthing the words _Mistress Keiria?_


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2006)

*Llyra*

Llyra shrugs, she cannot remember having heard the name before.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 12, 2006)

OOC: Oh so now he talks.     Ah well, now I have an excuse to act crazy. 


Kyran spins around and listens as Vhai'ik starts his strange tirade.  "Crikey Noch, what did you do to him?"  He stares at the small trickle of dark liquid that seems to already have congealed.  He thinks now that perhaps that had been his problem, he had been speaking to Vhai'ik with the assumption that he was sensible, but it was clear now that that was wrong.  Perhaps a different tactic would work.  He approaches Vhai'ik again, kneels down next to him and stares wide eyed into his face.  "Vhai'ik, please, tell me more of your Mistress Keiria.  I have heard of her, but I long to know more.  Please, there must be more you can say."  He makes sure to sound emotional and sincere, hoping that Vhai'ik will be touched by his apparent fanaticism.

OOC: So do I need bluff and diplomacy for this?  Yeah I know it's stupid but so are fanatics, and something's got to work eventually right?  Equivalent exchange or averages or whatever.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 12, 2006)

The man looks up at Kyran. 'You have? Many people are those who work for her, and many more those who work for them. Like the rot, her reach is long, and like the rot it is strong. Vhai'ik fell easily but vhai'ik is merely human. The Mistress is far more than that. Far more and you seek her out like lambs to the slaughter. Turn back now or the pall of a hundred graves will rise against you. You know not what what you do. Turn back now and hide - perhaps that will save you.'

Bluff (29) 
Diplomacy check (35)


----------



## Raylis (Sep 13, 2006)

*Jema*

 OOC
Hail Mary Knowledge (local) check for Mistress Kieria 21


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 13, 2006)

Kyran nods enthusiastically as Vhai'ik speaks "How is it that you were changed, Vhai’ik?  And please, teach me of your great goal.”


----------



## A'koss (Sep 13, 2006)

_Kieria..._

At the mention of that name Tyrjon perks up from his ministrations of the barmies and ponders... And seeing that Kyran's barmy interrogation seems to be working, continues to remain silent.



[sblock]Knowledge (Planes): Rolled an 11, but realized you can actually Take 10 on Knowledge Checks (for a total of *16*). 

Edit: Wait... can you Take 20 on Knowledge Checks? [/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 13, 2006)

[sblock=Tyrjon]I'd rule in order to take twenty yolud need books or something like that to help you, though can take 10. 

You do seem to remember a barmaid called Keiria, though that was many years ago before the Faction War.[/sblock]

[sblock=Jema]You recall the name Keiria linked with the Dustmen during the Faction War. though more than that is blurry[/sblock]


'Our goal,' continues the man, is to bring back the Lord of Shade and Death, slayer of gods, rightful ruler of the Multiverse. but you are our enemies - you have slain his worshippers. for that you will die. perhaps not at my hands - i am but a servant - but you will die. Mark Vhai'iks' words. You will die.'


----------



## Thanee (Sep 13, 2006)

*Llyra*

Llyra shrugs. _“Great, now we know that we will end up in the Dead Book eventually. Everyone does. Not such a big realization, really.”_


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 13, 2006)

'Not everyone woman. You will rouse death from its slumber to claim you and hang you from the leafeless tree before you time has truly come. Drop your search and live long lives.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 13, 2006)

Doing his best to feign worry, Kyran says;  "We knew not who we fought, please tell us if there is there some way we may gain your lord's forgiveness."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 13, 2006)

Vhai'ik is no leatherhead, berk. If you do not yet adhere to the Lord Tenebrous's tenents, your time is up. 

Rubious shakes his head at the man's words. His face is grave, his eyes dulled, absorbing wvery word the man has spewed so far. 

OOC: those of you who would know general planar history would know the story surrounding Tenebrous: Orcus tried to become a deity, but succeeded only insofar as becomming a different entity entirely. Tenebrous wracked havoc in his short time as a deity, killing a handfull of other gods (including Kieransalee and slaying and taking the place of the Modron leader Primus), before he was slain by adventurers under a decade ago


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 13, 2006)

Noch chuckles and shakes his head, then makes a looping motion with his finger by his head to show the man is barmy, "Tenebrous dirtnap."  Noch leans back and crosses his arms, closes his eyes, and sticks his tongue out as if grotesquely dead.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 13, 2006)

'Fool! Do not mock the Lord Tenebrous? May the power of my deity strike you down!'

The man leaps to his feet, and speaks dark words, invoking some dread power that strikes at Noch out of nowhere in the form of a bolt of darkness. 

OOC: Noch make a will save. That would be the surprise action in the round. Since no one stated that they were being extra-peery no one else acts.

This should continue in the combat thread though ill post end of round round-ups here if the combat should last that long (i doubt it )


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 15, 2006)

Vhai'ik gets to his feet and blasts Nohc with dark energies, though his resistance is short-lived. Nuan and Noch, quickly followed by Kyran, Jema and Tyrjon's killing blow, bring his offence to a swift end.

The mans lifeless body lies on the ground, a slowly growing pool of blood beneath him. The room is silent but for the distant dripping of water and the sobbing of the prisoners. 

Rubious moves towards the man's body and raises a hand to the man's forhead as though about to bless it. He hesiatates for a moment, then retreats the hand, turning the mans' body over instead. He searches through the mans' pockets and clothing, lookingfor anything that could be of help. A while later, he produces a pendant bearing the stylised skull-on-purple-background emblem of the Dustmen. He turns to the rest of you, his face grave. This could mean two things. Either this man is a Dustman or he is posing as one.'

Rubious rips the item off the mans' neck, shaking bhis head slowly. 'Let us hope this _Mistress Keiria's_ sake that the rest of his posse do not bear the same symbol.'

'Did any of you understand what the man was saying?'


----------



## Thanee (Sep 15, 2006)

*Llyra*

_“Do you mean the words or their meaning,”_ Llyra says with a slightly sheepish grin. It's not really a question.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 15, 2006)

*Rubious*
'Both, I reckon. First i though his bonebox was rattling gibberish... but some of what he said _The Red Prison_... maybe there was something to it.'


----------



## Raylis (Sep 15, 2006)

*Jema*

Jema closes her eyes willing away the flames surrounding her hands and feet. She reaches out and touches Rubious' arm,  "Kieira has a connection to the Dustmen. What is it."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 15, 2006)

*Rubious*
'It would seem that way, yes. Though the name is not familiar. The dark of all this is only beginning to come to light. We... I must ask the Hig-ups when I return to the Mortuary. I may even need to go to the Fortress of True Death in the Negative Plane and speak with Oridi*'

[sblock=*]as the acting Factol of the Dustmen it is relatively common knowledge who Oridi is.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 15, 2006)

Noch looks at his torn clothes and bleeding wounds in angry disgust.  He takes a moment to walk to his attacker's corpse and spit on it.

He then tells Rubious in the most words he's used all day, "Tenebrous be Orcus.  Tenebrous dead."  He then makes a sign to show that the man was barmy.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 15, 2006)

Rubious regards the words carefully and nods slowly, 'Some people do not know when one life ends and another begins. they just... carry on like mindless corpses thinking everything is the way it once was. Vhia'ik's belief in Tenebrous must have been greater than the gods' strength and it lingered past its destruction.'

'He has found peace now in True Death; may it be kinder to him than this _life_'


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

Noch thinks on Rubious' words for a moment, shrugs and spits on the body again.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 15, 2006)

Kyran closes his eyes and takes several deep breaths as his emotions threaten to spill over.  At times like this the sheer absurdity of his situation was almost more than he could handle.  Still, losing it wasn't an option.  He puts away his weapon and sets about trying to calm the prisoners.  "My name is Kyran." he says, pointing to himself.  "Everything is going to be alright."  Noticing that they are looking rather emaciated he takes a ration from his pack and splits it between them it's not much but it'll take the edge off their hunger.

Diplomacy check for prisoners


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 15, 2006)

The prisonrs take the food, devouring it thoughtlessly. One of them - the human male - nods in gratitude but does not eat. He gives his peice to the femae human, who eats it hungrily. The chaond stares at the pair, but does not act. 

The human male then speaks in a quiet, low voice.;Thank you. We feared no one would find us down here.'


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 15, 2006)

Kyran is surprised by the man's coherance and takes another look at him, of course there's more than one type of barmy.  "Ah, well you've actually got some of the kidnappers to thank for that.  The berks tried to scrag us and they lanned us of this place."  He looks at the others with concern,  "What were they doing down here?"


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 15, 2006)

'Some kind of body trade.' 

'The slavers werent ones to rattle their bone-boxes, and when they did it was mostly barmy words they spewed, but i think you've heard the extent of my lann straight frim that barmy. He was the leader - though im sure theres a high-up that all these leatherheads answer to. Been carting poor sods like us in and out of this place for ages now. Ive - me and my wife - have been here for days, weeks, cannot remember. They brought them down here and took them away duwn that trapdoor. Most of the prisoners were kept caged here for a day i think, maybe two. None were here for longer. Some tried to give them the laugh, but they ended up dead, or worse... I dont know why they kept me and Shemi caged for so long. But its over now. You will be rewared all of you for what you have done here.'


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 15, 2006)

Kyran watches the man carefully as he talks, looking for any sign of overt barmyness other than his surprisingly talkative personality given the circumstances.  "So this is your wife, Shemi then?" he says, indicating the woman next to him? "Is she alright?  She seems ill.  And what of the others?"


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 15, 2006)

The man nods, 'Just hungry... and scared, is all.'


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 16, 2006)

"Well alright, we'll get you out of here as soon as possible- er, I'm sorry, I don't believe I got your name."  After he gets his answers he moves to the human woman.  He speaks in a gentle voice, "Are you alright?  How did you get here in the first place?

This guy sure doesn't seem all that crazy. Hm, Sense Motive Check

Also, just to make sure these folks don't think they're famous people or something, has Kyran heard their names before?  Knowledge Checks

And I know this is late but just to make sure Kyran knows what Vhai'ik's crazy rant was about; more knowledge checks


----------



## A'koss (Sep 16, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

In silence, Tyrjon paces slowly around the room, his blade still dripping with the thick ichor of the dark priest. Lost in thought, only the occassional sideways glance at Rubious and Vhai'ik's bloody ruin break his measured stride. His face becomes as stone as a single word forms in his mind.

_Tenebrous._

Circling the room, Tryjon eventually finds his way back to Rubious's side and with every step feels the weight of the Spire slowly descend upon his shoulders...

"If it is true... if something of Tenebrous survives in th' Red Prison... I can scarcely imagine a greater threat to the Great Ring. I _pray_ it is no more than barmy screed... but seein' the Dustman's symbol on that berk is a dark omen indeed. Who knows the darks of th' dead better than the Dustmen? How many Dustmen would leap from the Spire for a chance to learn the darks from a God o' Death?"

"Particularly _his_ darks." 

"You know the _power_ he weilded."

"I don't see the Dustmen's involvement as an 'if', but I'm wonderin' just how high up that involvement goes..."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 16, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

Noch looks at Tyrjon for a moment and says, "Red Prison, Carceri."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 16, 2006)

*Rubious* turns to Tyrjon, 'Any factol with half a brain would know that the one called Tenebrous offers n ought but screed. Even were he not destroyed, he would care about nothing more than himself and keeping and expanding his power. Tenebrous killed many deities in his short life, and had he not been destroyed... who knows what would have happened.'

'I cannot believe that the Dustmen have fallen to this madness. I cannot. But, the temptation of learning the full nature of True Death from its ultimate osure would be too great for many to see through, to see the foolishness of takeing the owrd of an entity so evil. But Tenebrous is dead, destroyed by the righteous years ago.

'But dead gods have been known to not stay dead; perhaps a part of him survives in Carceri?' he says with a grave look on his face.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 16, 2006)

The prisoner looks at Kyran. 'I never gave it, brave man...'

he pauses for a moment than offeres his hand, 'Marquis De Mere. I was inspecting property in the Lower Ward when... we were ambushed and picked up by these leatherheads.'

[sblock=Kyran]OOC: to yout knowledge he is saying the truth, though you cannot remember the name from anywhere, though there are many nobles in the Lady's Ward and its unlikely you know them all. Also, you do have bardic knowledge you know.

You understood enoug of the story to keep up with the conversation. Vhai'ik mentioned Carceri (the Red Prison) and Tenebrous (the deific entity that was created by Orcus)[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 16, 2006)

Well I meant to talk to the female human but in this case I guess it doesn't really matter.

Kyran dips his head slightly, at the so called Marquis De Mere.  "Tis an honor to meet you, sir." he says, taking the offered handshake.  He crouches down next to the female human and says reasuringly;  "Fear not mi'lady, we shall get you out into the fresh air again soon."  he also speaks to the two nonhuman prisoners, asking about their condition and how they got here.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 16, 2006)

The Marquis' wife nods slightly, though offers no other response. if anything she seems to shirk away from your offers of help. as you see her more closely, you can see that her skin (beneath the dirt and nearly-healed brusies) is delicate and fair.

As you move your attentions to the other prisoners you can tell almost immediately that these are barmies. The glazed look in their eyes, their jerking movements and simply the way they carry themselves are indicators enough that you'll get little in the form of a coherent response from them.

One of them, the chaond, looks at Nuan and seems to smile somewhat. She looks up at the sky and mutters something in a tongue none of you can understand. Beside her, the zenythri withdraws further into himslef and mumbles, as if to himself, 'I want the sky again.'


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 16, 2006)

"You'll see the sky again very soon."  He says to the barmy Zenythri, not really stopping to make sure he's even been heard.  Though it saddens him just to look upon the two, at least they are still alive.  Noticing the Chaond woman's gaze, he calls Nuan over to see how she reacts.

Kyran is somewhat surprised at the Lady's response, still gentle words for gentle women, as the saying he'd just made up went.  He moves back a bit and in a softer tone says;  "Please forgive me my lady, if I have been too forward."  "Ah, is there anything at all that I can do for you, or your husband while we prepare to leave this place?" He askes, pausing to nod respectfully in the Marquis' direction when he mentions him.


OOC: Oh, by the way, about how old do these prisoners seem to be?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 16, 2006)

The woman shakes her head slowly as the faint trace of a smile breaks on her face. The so-called Marquis steps forward nodding his head. 'True. Do you know the way out? we were blindfolded when we were brought here.'


On the other side of the Room, Rubious turns to Tyrjon once again. 'I fear that my buisness in the Hive may be linked with this. I was to meet with the so called King-of-the-Barmies regarding the matter of the disappearances that have been plaguing the area. I thinkwe may have discovered more here than he would have ever told me, but i feel as though we must still find him. Perhaps he truly does have something of importance to say.'


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 16, 2006)

Though it is faint, seeing a smile upon the lady's face raises Kyran's spirits.  His answer to the Marquis' question is delivered in a soft and confident tone which he hopes will alleviate some of the effect the bad news might have.  "We do know the way out, but I'm afraid that you would not be safe alone once you escaped the sewers.  You see, these sewers are underneath The Hive, it is best that you stay with us for now, until we may bring you to safety."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 16, 2006)

'I understand. Thank you so much for your help here. I will see to it that you get the reward you deserve.'

OOC: sorry, missed the age question. The Marquis and wife are late middle-aged. The zenythri, being an longer-lived creature is hard to say though looks mature. The chaond has legs and arms, so is post-pubescent and that is all you can really say


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 16, 2006)

OOC: No big deal, I'm used to it by now.     By the way, does Nuan want to meet Mz. Chaond or is he just going to be sullen and unresponsive, like usual?    

Also, I've got my computer working again, sort of, I had to reinstall windows and lost everythig in my documents and settings folder, mostly just left over from games I don't play anymore.  

Oh and before I forget, here's my Bardic Knowledge check.  That's for trying to see if I've heard of the Marquis or even his wife before.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 16, 2006)

As the group is talking, Noch opens the trapdoor in the floor and takes a look at what was below.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 16, 2006)

OOC: Oh god Noch, don't _DO_ stuff, you remember what happens when you _DO_ stuff don't you?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 16, 2006)

The trapdoor is held shut by two heavy locks

OOC: phew


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 16, 2006)

Nuan has been silently observing the goings on, offers the occasional bleak sermon on the darkness of the multiverse, but is largely quiet

OOC: im not sure is Rowport will be able to carry on playing and i dont particularly want to handle an NPC. Ive sent him two emails, though hasnt replied yet. ive given him a week - considering since he hasnt posted anything in two weeks and checks out the site every day, it could a problem with his internet or the site itself. If he cannotsort it out ill have to let Nuan go, though will keep in mind for later reintrodcution if Rowport gets things sorted out


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 16, 2006)

OOC:  Nuan's constant babbling about destruction and entropy was both hipocritical and disturbing.  He shall be missed, well not really.  

So does the fact that I can't tell anything about the Zeny's age due to his people's long livedness mean that I can't tell anything about how old a fellow Aasimar is since they have almost identical lifespans?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 16, 2006)

i replied in the OOC thread: try keep longer OOC discussions there (such as full post ones).


----------



## A'koss (Sep 16, 2006)

*Tyrjon*



			
				Rubious said:
			
		

> *Rubious* turns to Tyrjon, 'Any factol with half a brain would know that the one called Tenebrous offers n ought but screed. Even were he not destroyed, he would care about nothing more than himself and keeping and expanding his power. Tenebrous killed many deities in his short life, and had he not been destroyed... who knows what would have happened.'
> 
> 'I cannot believe that the Dustmen have fallen to this madness. I cannot. But, the temptation of learning the full nature of True Death from its ultimate osure would be too great for many to see through, to see the foolishness of takeing the owrd of an entity so evil. But Tenebrous is dead, destroyed by the righteous years ago.



"I meant no disrespect Rubious, I would not expect droves o' Dustmen to fall prey t' such madness, even if this proves not t' be screed... But the War has proven that even the most canny high ups can fall prey t' the lure of power beyond their reach." There is a hint of bitterness in his voice at the end, remember the folly of his own former factol.



> 'But dead gods have been known to not stay dead; perhaps a part of him survives in Carceri?'






> he says with a grave look on his face.



Looking down at the bloody corpses at their feet and the barmies huddled near cages in fear, Tyrjon's voice is equally grave.

"Someone certainly seems t' believe it."



> 'I fear that my buisness in the Hive may be linked with this. I was to meet with the so called King-of-the-Barmies regarding the matter of the disappearances that have been plaguing the area. I thinkwe may have discovered more here than he would have ever told me, but i feel as though we must still find him. Perhaps he truly does have something of importance to say.'



"Agreed..." Tyrjons voice trails off as he slowly turns towards two of the "barmies" as they reveal themselves to be more than your typical Hive dwellers.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 16, 2006)

'What keeps you here? should we not get out of this place now?' asks the Marquis


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 16, 2006)

*Rubious* turns to Tyrjon, considering his words.

'Is it too obviosu to think that these kidnappers and their belief in Tenebrous are linked?'


----------



## A'koss (Sep 16, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

With the great number of disappearances in connection with a _God of Undeath_, Tyrjon can draw only one conclusion...

"A body's got to _feed_... even a god. And I imagine the hunger of an undead god is greater than most..."

The Marquis words stirring him from his musings, Tyrjon raises an eyebrow and nods slowly. 

"Cutters, while I'm also tempted t' see where the lower passage leads I think we should see to th' safety o' these people first and pay a visit with this _'King of the Barmies'_ before comin' back. It's up to you cutters, but I'd like everyone t' be at full strength before persuin' this any further."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 16, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

Noch was working on the lock while the rest were discussing their next move.

[sblock]
A total of 20 for detect traps, and if none are found, a total of 34 for open locks.
Noch will not open the hatch, but will leave it unlocked if he succeeds.  
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=620537
[/sblock]

When Noch hears Tyrjon's decision the shadowswyft snorts and mumbles, "Barmies all."  He kicks the lock, and it's obvious that his companions are angering him since they are taking the barmy talk of Tenebrous being alive seriously.  Another part of him, the worrying part, doesn't want to conceive of Tenebrous being risen once more.  This is beginning to sound not worth the beer money.  Regardless, Noch guides the group out of the sewers, and also ensures that they avoid the cranium rats he had befriended earlier.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 16, 2006)

*Rubious*
Rubious looks at Noch and raises an eyebrow; _Looks like someones' in a hurry to leave_. 'I agree with Tyrjon. We get these cutters out of the hive, ang go look for the Barmy King.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 16, 2006)

OOC: Did Noch get the thing open?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 16, 2006)

Doh... yes


----------



## Raylis (Sep 17, 2006)

*Jema*

"As long as we are in the hive, we should check his kip. We'd be barmy to enter the hive twice."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 17, 2006)

Kyran glances at the man whose been lying unconcious next to the trap door ever since Noch stopped him.  "What about him?  There is still much... that Vhai'ik could have told us... if he'd been willing.  But perhaps he can shed light on a few more things.  Tough it does seem that Vhai'ik was the leader... well if he's but a lacky then we might yet be able to persuade him of what a berk he's been."

To Jema Kyran says, "I don't think it wise to keep anyone who is not of (mostly) sound mind, or strong body with us if we are to visit this 'Barmy King'."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 17, 2006)

The Marquis scrunches his nose at the mention of the BErmy King. 'Barmy King? What good would speaking to such a cutter be? Could you notspliy up - some of you going to this errnd of yours and a few others take us home? The aasimar is right; we should not have to follow you through the Hive. I think we;ve ben through much to last us the afterlife.'


----------



## A'koss (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

While wiping the viscous blood from his blade, Tyrjon casts a long sideways glance at the Marquis and his wife, weighing the truth of their words and motives...

Then looking to the cross-trader Kyran was pointing out his face softens a bit, the rage dimming in his eyes.

_(assuming the Marquis seems to be on the up-and-up...)_

"Rubious... how pressed are we fer time? If the hour's runnin' late and we can't all leave th' Hive an' come back, then perhaps Kyran can escort these gents and the cross-trader there out of th' Hive. Nuan could go with 'im and maybe Llyra'd like a chance to rest and recuperate her magics. Drop the cross-trader off with the Sons o' Mercy, the barmies with the Sanitarium and Marquis to 'is kip. The rest of us go see this King o' Barmies and we all meet back at the Mortuary at dawn."

[sblock]Sense Motive check on the Marquis: 16 
Sense Motive check on the Marquis's wife: 9 

OOC: Just to be on the safe side I think everyone who has ranks in SM should be using them before we even _think_ about splitting up the party. Maybe Nalf can roll them up quick to keep it moving... [/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 17, 2006)

*Rubious*
Rubious turns to Tyrjon, lowering his voice so the captives do not hear him; 'It would save us time, though with all due respect, you had enough trouble dealing with those berks that ambushed us; let alone a fiend or other creature. We'd better stick together for now.'

[sblock=Sense Motive]Sense Motive (1d20=20, 1d20=18, 1d20=12) 
Sense motive (1d20+5=25) 

AS far as any of you can tell, the captives are saying the truth[/sblock]


----------



## A'koss (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

Keeping his voice equally low, Tyrjon turns back to Rubious... 

"Make no mistake, I'd _prefer _we all stick together. But that means we either all leave the Hive together to see their safety... or take 'em with us. It's yer call, but I sure in th' hell don't want t' be draggin' these poor sods along with us." 

"The only other thing I can suggest is we turn 'em over to Dustmen you trust t' see to their safety."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 17, 2006)

*Rubious*
'Leading them out of the Hive would not soak up much time. We would be able to see the Barmy King after doing that. Though you are right about rest. Many of us are injured and I need to pray for spells. I am sure Llyra would not mind doing the same,' he pauses for a while.

'We take the these poor sods somewhere safe - The Marwuis and his wife to their home, wherever they say that is; and the two barmies to a shelter or house of healing where they can be cared for. unless they can tell us where they are from. Agreed?' he turns to the rest of his hired bodyguards for a response...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 17, 2006)

Kyran nods, "Aye, what are we waiting for?  Who's going to carry this fellow, or can someone wake him and get him to walk?  We should make sure he's bound securely."


----------



## A'koss (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

[sblock]OOC: Tyrjon's main concern about time stemmed from the fact if they are nobles, they're likely from the Lady's Ward and that's no short trek. That's clear across town (~15-20 mile jaunt there and back). Unless you were thinking about resting in town and coming back _tomorrow_ night...[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 17, 2006)

*Rubious*
'That was the idea, yes,' he says to Tyrjon, then turning to Kyran; 'Another sod to carry around with us? I really have no sympathy for one who would do such a thing to these cutters, but if you feel we must bring him with us. I am sure we can carry him up.'


----------



## A'koss (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

[sblock]OOC: Ah... okay, I misunderstood. I thought we _had_ to meet Rubious' contact tonight, but if we can do that tomorrow then all the better. We can heal up and come back fresh. 

Maybe Tyrjon can pick up a couple of healing potions while were at it...[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 17, 2006)

*Rubious* 
'Good idea.'

He turns to Noch and points to the trapdoor, 'Think you can scout down there, see if theres a way out that doesnt pass from those cranium rats? Or do you think we could bypass them if we went the way we came in?'

[sblock=OOC]You wouldnt actually pass the rats if you went out the way you came in, though you would pass in full sight of them.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 17, 2006)

Kyran stares at Rubious for a while, his attitude had certainly changed since they encountered those kidnappers. "What would you do with him then, hm?"


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 17, 2006)

*Rubious*
'I would have him dead, though i fear your morale objections would be to great to restrain. Anyone who puts faith in dark gods like Tenebrous will never have my respect. That he was keeping these poor sods down here does little to warm my feeligns.'


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 17, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

In answer, Noch simply points towards the way they came, takes point, and waits for them to follow.  He will keep them from going down the cranium rat tunnel.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 17, 2006)

*Llyra*

_“I have no need for a rest yet, but if you prefer that route, I'm fine with that. It's certainly better to lead these folks out of here as soon as possible. There are bigger things at work here, apparantly.”_


----------



## A'koss (Sep 17, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

Sheathing his blade, the swordsage silently moves from Rubious' side as he and Kyran discuss the disposition of their prisoner. With soothing words and slow gestures, Tyrjon gently helps the barmies to their feet and leads them carefully down the corridor after Noch...


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 17, 2006)

you move quickly through the uninviting passages of the sewers, following the shadowswyft, who takes you to the manhole cover through which you came down earlier on. 

The space where you left the cart is now empty, the daint trail of its wheels leading away in the congealing mud. The sky has exhausted its waters, and is clear, as far a clear night in Sigil go. The lights on the other side of the torus twinkle through the smog, and the distant dound of the night life fills the air. 

Not far from the manhole is the pile of rubble in which Tyrjon buried the hobgoblin. The creatures' body is exposed to the elements, - all possessions and clothing gone. slabwounds cover the body; testament to those who stripped it bare.

Theres no giviong the laugh to the Hive, Berks


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 17, 2006)

Kyran sighs and turns away from the scene of another senseless killing, cursing silently, he should have seen this coming. "Everyone stay close." 

He turns to Rubious, "What is so different about him from the kidnappers we fought before?  He's a berk that made a bad choice."


----------



## A'koss (Sep 18, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

For a moment all Tyrjon can do is stare in disbelief at the swiftness in which the Hive consumes all that is not nailed to the ground.

_Bleedin' pips..._

However Vhai'ik's words still weigh heavily on his mind and the swordsage looks to sky, as though expecting the Lady's shadow to pass over him at any moment...

Then slowly turning back to Noch, he pulls the hood of the Dustman's cloak over his head and stifles a laugh as he is suddenly struck by the amusement of it all...

"I guess we're walkin..."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 18, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

Noch gives a nod and a grim smirk to Tyrjon, and loads his crossbow since it's better if he doesn't get into melee in his present condition.  As the party moves out, Noch follows at about a hundred feet behind so as to look out for cutters with a bad disposition.

OOC: Move Silently of 29, Hide of 18.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=623287


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 18, 2006)

*Rubious*
Turning to Kyran, he speaks in a low voice, somewhat melancholic; even for a Dustman. 'Some bad choices are far worse than others. Deeds and beliefs I consider sacriligous or immoral may not be elicit the same emotions in your mind. Perhaps you do not know enough about Tenebrous to make a true decision... But now is not the time to speak of such things. I must think hard about all that has happened here, and what may yet come to happen.


The darkness now is _thicker[/i[ than before, though without the heavy sheet of rain to obscure your vision you can make out enough of your surroundings to make do without artificial illumination. The ground is covered in a thick layer of mud, which sucks at every footfall as though the place itself does not want you to progress further. No matter how far you move, though, it seems as though you can never escape the soudns and smells of the Hive. Distant voices draft in the still air, carrying remnants and shards of conversations that were never intended for your ears. 

Luckily, perhaps too conincidential, you are spared the attentintions of any of the Hives inhabitants in your withdrawl from the place, though the ruins around and behind you seem to beckon, as though they know of your eventual return.

In what feels like a few hours, you are out of the Hive and in the more familiar and inviting embrace of the Lower Ward. Here, you find a small hostel devoted to  deity called Yondalla. The place is small, and unimpressive to look at. the plaster on the outside walls is peeling and what was once a brigtly coloured cornucopia is now little more than a grimy, filthy shadow of what it is meant to depict. The place seems quiet - and there is no reason for it not t be; after all, this is the middle of the night._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 18, 2006)

OOC: Aren't temples illegal in Sigil?  I know it's only a hostel, but if it's built in consideration of a deity, is it not still a unofficial place of worship or reflection?


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 18, 2006)

OOC: well, the old planescape Guide to Sigil book lists quite a few temples in it. As far as i know it is only Aoskar whose worship is forbidden.


----------



## A'koss (Sep 18, 2006)

[sblock]Deuce, you may be thinking about the worship of the Lady of Pain - which _is_ forbidden in Sigil. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 18, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

OOC: Thank you both for the correction.

The shadowswyft will pester Llyra to see if any of the items he gave her radiate magic.  Afterwards, Noch will find a corner to relax in and wait to get healed when those with the magic are able to do so (6hp out of 18 left).


----------



## A'koss (Sep 18, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

Tyrjon notices the ease in which they were able to leave the Hive and wonders if they'll be so lucky the next time. But for now they appear to be safe. As soon as they settle into the hostel, he helps organize a watch rotation and sets about getting bandaged up... and finally getting some rest.


[sblock]OOC: With 8 hours of rest and a successful Heal check, Tyrjon can be back up to 34/35 HP.

Also, have we dropped off any of our "guests" yet Nalf, or will we do that in the morning?[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 19, 2006)

The sisters (mostly halfling) seen unconcerned with your condition, only caring about healing the damage done. A few eyes (mostly belonging to the barmies and wounded) linger, staring at you for what is longer than polite.

The place, for a building supposedly devoted to healing and respite, is imposing and somewhat disturbing. Barmy screams echo upwards from dormitories set below ground. Close at hand, a few wounded lie on stretchers in the corridors - their injuries no doubt gifts collected from forrays into the Hive. 

A warm-looking halfling tends to your wounds, administering healing salves to your wounds. Away from your group, you all see Rubious handing over some jink to the head matron, keeping his voice low.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2006)

*Llyra*

_“I havn't forgotten that,”_ Llyra replies to Noch's pestering. _“I can do that now, seems like we won't do much today, anymore.”_

Then she uses her magic to reveal what she can about the items they have gathered up so far.


----------



## A'koss (Sep 19, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

After Llyra discerns the nature of the recovered items, Tyrjon crooks his finger to draw his allies near. Keeping his voice low to avoid being overheard, the swordsage suggests spending a little jink...

"Y'know, it's just occured t'me that I may have enough jink stowed away t' buy a healin' sparkle stick* if you cutters are willin' t' pitch in a share o' it's value _(125gp each)_ when you get the jink together..."


[sblock]Sparke Stick = Wand, as in a _Wand of Cure Light Wounds_.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 20, 2006)

Kyran nods, "It's a good idea, it is a bit odd that we've been relying on a Dusty for healing magic."  He says in a low voice.  "And once this jobs done we won't even have him."  He waits to hear the others' opinions before offering his money however.


Kyran also checks in on the marquis and his wife, and the two barmies, asking how them they are doing.  He doesn't expect much of an answer from the barmies of course, but will still try.


----------



## A'koss (Sep 20, 2006)

[sblock]







			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Kyran nods, "It's a good idea, it is a bit odd that we've been relying on a Dusty for healing magic."



Good point.   

You know, if Nuan doesn't come back maybe we should try and _recruit_ a cleric. Gods know we'll need one with all the undead and demons likely crawling around in this adventure...    [/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 20, 2006)

OOC: you each heal 2d8 points of damage as the sisters tend to your wounds.

Nuan 
Noch 
Tyrjon 
Kyran


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 20, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

Noch gives a smile, feeling much more willing to go once again into the breech.

Noch takes the time to count the jink he collected in order to add it to the pile for the wand the party is looking to buy.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 20, 2006)

*Llyra*

_“Yes, it's always good to have some healing with you. Maybe some of the items we found could be put to such a purpose as well.”_


OOC: Speaking of which... what does the _Detect Magic_ give (determining aura strength and schools as far as possible, as well)?


----------



## Raylis (Sep 21, 2006)

*Jema*

 "A sparkle stick may be a good idea, but who among us could use one besides the Dustman?" Or can you give one the laugh, Tyrjon?


----------



## A'koss (Sep 21, 2006)

[sblock]Llyra has something called "Adaptive Learning" (Use Magic Device) which sounds like it might do the trick... I hope.[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 23, 2006)

[sblock=Llyra]it depends what you took.[/sblock]

did anyone take anything from the room?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 24, 2006)

Noch took the kukri and gave it to Llyra to examine.


----------



## A'koss (Sep 26, 2006)

[sblock]So our itinerary seems to be shaping up to be something like this...

1. In the morning, escort the Marquis and his wife back to their homes.
2. Identify the magic items, selling those we don't need along with any other goods taken from the fallen slavers (MW items, etc.).
3. Buy a Wand of CLW (and any other gear we need).
4. Return to the Hive to meet with this "King of the Barmies".
5. Meet with the high-ups of the Dustmen to let them know what's going on.
6. Return to Vhai'ik's lair and follow the passage under the trapdoor?[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 26, 2006)

[sblock=Llyra]From whats been said in the OOC thread and this one, i am assuming that anything weapon-sized, or interesting-looking was taken. All the weapons youve picked up appear to be well-made, though a longsword and kukri are emanating faint magical auras. Everything else is of mundane make and of no particular value to you. If you decide to sell such items (the doll, for instance), you will get a few 'coppers' at best - i wont bother giving you the value, since it cancels out with any drinks you may have here and there, which i dont bother keeping a tally on[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 26, 2006)

Rubious returns from his conversation with the sister. His face is the lightest youve seen it since meeting him, and he speaks to you with a similar brevity. 'The sisters said we can kip here for the night, but the Marquis and his wive are insistent that they leave now. The sisters say there is a cedan chair serive close to here they can use - from what they've told me its safe: half-gaint guards and spellslinging guides.'


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 26, 2006)

'If you ask me, they're baggage i'd rather be without - but I think the Marquis said something about a reward. I'm uninterested, but if you take them home yourselve, perhaps the man'll keep his word?'


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 26, 2006)

Noch looks up from counting the party's recovered jink and asks, "Beer money?"


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 26, 2006)

OOC: small change, ill ignore - justassume you get enough to provide for your alcohol habits


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 26, 2006)

Noch grimaces in disgust at the jink, and then ponies up 20gp for the wand if the group leaders still want to buy it.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 27, 2006)

Kyran shakes his head at Noch, "It'll be far more than that, if he's telling the truth.  Well, I guess I'll go speak with them."  With that, Kyran moves off to find the marquis and his wife.


----------



## A'koss (Sep 27, 2006)

Tyrjon nods agreeably, and while Kyran is busy negotiating with the Marquis he begins mulling over the names of reputable Market Ward merchants to sell their wares to...


[sblock]Any good places to identify/sell their wares to in the vicinity. A'Kin's perhaps?[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 27, 2006)

[sblock=Kyran]you approach the Marquis, who greets you with an exasperated look. 'This is Preposterous, young man. They would have us wait _here_ througout the night? Just look at the place - it may be fine for the destitute but... we are nobility, deserving of more,' he leans in closer and whispers, 'one of the sisters tells us we can leave now.'

he takes out a card and hands it to you. It is high quality thick vellum with an address printed on it. 'Thee are very expensive. Dont lose it. I appreceate what you did for us, and a reward awaits you - all.'[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 27, 2006)

[sblock=Tyrjon]If memory serves right, there is a small commercial area not too far fro here; perhaps a 10 - 15 minute walk. though no outlets would be open at this hour. The most reputable places in the Market Ward would be a few hours away (also closed), but most trustworthy.[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 27, 2006)

Kyran tries to seem simpathetic to the poor little fellow, after all even he isn't too keen on spending the night surrounded by wailing barmies.  "I understand of course, is there somewhere else for you to go?"

[sblock='Nalfeshnee']What's a cedan chair serive (service?)? Also, is he acusing me of being expensive with strange pseudo shakespearean language or is that another typo?  [/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 27, 2006)

[sblock=Kyran]Service! and that is the way he speaks, though i edited the post. It 5 in the morning here and im tired! [/sblock]


----------



## Raylis (Sep 27, 2006)

*Jema*

 OOC: Knowledge (local)  13  to figure out who to pawn our items to and  7 , uhg, from whom to buy a sparkle stick (in the Market Ward)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 27, 2006)

[sblock='Nalfeshnee']I was actually talking about the "Thee are very expensive" comment, but I guess he means "These"  Also, you didn't really answer my question about what a cedan chair service is.  Does Kyran know?

Well anyway, Kyran will take a closer look at the card.  Here's a spot check if I need it.[/sblock]


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Sep 27, 2006)

[sblock=Kyran]Cedan chairs are a sort of taxi service where a man pulls a small (usually )two-seater carriage with his own hands.[/sblock]

[sblock=Jema]The best and safest place the pawn or sell items would be a dealer in the Market Ward, though it is unlikely that any will be open at this time of day. As for the Wand, You do not know any specifics, though dealers in the Market Ward are the only ones to be trusted (and even then, not all)[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 27, 2006)

*Llyra*

Llyra will point out the magical auras on the kukri, Noch had given to her for further examination, and a longsword they had picked up there as well. The other arms are at least of decent craftsmanship and probably worth a bit. The rest is worthless junk in her eyes.

_“Let's see the pair home safely, that's the least we could do. And a reward is always welcome.”_


----------



## Raylis (Sep 30, 2006)

*Jema*

Jema looks towards Kyran, staff in hand  "To The Lady's Ward?"


----------



## Dire Lemming (Sep 30, 2006)

Kyran nods to Jema as he carefully stows the card in his bag.  To the Marquis he asks "Do you require further escort?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 30, 2006)

Unless anyone objects, Noch takes the magical kukri.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 1, 2006)

The marquis turns to Kyran: 'It would be an honour to have as brave souls as yourselves escort me and my wife home, but do not feel obliged to - you have done more than enough for us tonight. Now, there is a cedan chair waiting for us outside. Again, thank you.' he says, backing slowly away.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 1, 2006)

OOC: So what are we going to do, I wouldn't mind escorting them if anyone else wants to, or not, whatever.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 1, 2006)

Noch is impatient to get back on the trail of their new enemies, more because he wants nothing to do with helping some corrupt, spoiled member of the nobility.  He refuses to go along, and gives the back of the cedan the finger, when no one is looking, as the couple leaves.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 1, 2006)

Rubious looks at Noch, raising an eyebrow slightly, his mouth twisting into a lopsided grin. He turns round to the others, as though wondering what they would do right now.


----------



## A'koss (Oct 3, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

"Actually, I think Kyran has th' right idea." Tyrjon chimes in as he rises, rubbing the back of his neck. "We need t' get to th' Market Ward anyway if we're going to pick up a sparkle stick so we might as well escort these folks home while we're at it." _(As the two wards are right next to one another...)_

Seeing Noch's grimace, Tyrjon wanders over his way, his voice low enough for only him to hear. "We could use th' jink from these berks Noch... It could come in handy, 'specially if we can also get some decent coin off th' shiv."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 3, 2006)

Noch sighs, and looks at Tyrjon with a look of resignation.  Finally, he makes a pumping up and down motion with his right fist.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 3, 2006)

*Rubious*
'Rest will have to wait until we get back then. So it is decided. We go with them

OOC: the chair hasnt left yet, so it will be no problem to accompany them on foot.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 3, 2006)

As you prepare to leave, Nuan approaches you all. Through his strange features, you see eyes that are uncharacteristically troubled. 'I have matters to attend to. As much as I would like to bear witness to the entropy that will no doubt lie in your wake, i cannot. It has been a good night, good bashing. You will hear from me soon.' and he leaves, making his way through the dark streets, before anyone can even speak a word. 




You make your way through the streets of Sigil, your way guided by a pair of light boys. It is quite the strange procession, when you think about it. Two society high-ups in the chair, pulled by a pair of burly half-giants (who have not come unequipped - their backs are home to large swords, ready for any disturbances). Beside the chair walks a silent bariaur, his staff and barding-robes testament to his spellslinging profession. And finally, your diminished group walking beside them.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 3, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

Noch will keep in the shadows and behind the procession for about 40 feet.  He will try to keep to the shadows.

[sblock]
Move Silently is 28 total, Hide is 31 total.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=654748
[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 3, 2006)

Kyran walks just to the right of the chair though not so close as to be in the way of the bearers.  Keeping an eye out for danger.


----------



## A'koss (Oct 3, 2006)

Tyrjon does likewise, though keeping to the left of the sedan chair...


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2006)

*Llyra*

Llyra curiously watches the scene, thinking... _These people must be real rich. Can't hurt to have helped them._

She then moves with or rather behind the chair, while they make their way through Sigil and towards the Lady's Ward.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 3, 2006)

After just over an hour, the architecture of the Lower Ward begins to make way for the more upscale residences and structures of the Lady'sWard. One of the first differences (as anyone who has spent a considerable amount of time in the Cage will be grateful for) that heralds the borders in Wards is the change of air. As you leve the Lower Ward behind, the air becomes somewhat clearer - visibility (with the earlier rainfall, not that great) increases considerably, and lights of the Cages' other side are bright enough to illuminate your way without need of the Light Boys. 

The streets glisten with water and eaves drip with the occasional pitter-patter of water droplets. The Lady's Ward is an altogether different place to the Hive you were in earlier on. The streets (they can actually be called streets here...) are wider, and paved with neat cobbles by the tireless Dabus workforce of the City. Pavements line the streets and razorvine seems a permanent addition to eavery structure, covering at least the lower stories of most buildings here. Not that you can see most of them - for most cutters like their privacy, and hide their cases behing high walls, more often than not topped with wrought iron fences and yet more razorvine.

The streets are not empty however, despite the late hour and the weather. You pass a couple - finely dressed elven gentry, their backs guarded by a pair of burly guards - walking down the streets, hand in hand. Farther off, the distinct sound of a cart (maybe a wagon, perhaps a carraige?) struggling on the cobblestones. 

You pass a temple dedicated to a righteous deity whose emblem seems to be a fist, and the cedan chair rolls to a halt in front of the building beside the temple (a narrow alley separates the two). The building itself is hidden behind two-storey high walls that are topped with vicious blades. Razorvine hugs the wall, making climbing for would be robbers... challenging, at the least. 

The half-giants seem pleased with the lessening of weight as the Marquis and his Wife step down from the chair. The man looks at his clothes (what's left of them at least) and grimaces before looking to the buildings around him, as though he's worried any of his neigbours are looking in on him. 

He shakes whatever thoughts fill his head away and turns to your group. 'Again, i/ thank you for saving my wife and I, as well as the other poor souls. If you would care to wait here, I will return with my majordomo. thank you.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2006)

*Llyra*

_Nice place..._ Llyra thinks. _Wonder if they have robbers in here often, or whether they are just over-protective..._


----------



## A'koss (Oct 3, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

Glancing down at his own distressed garb, Tyrjon sniffs in weary amusement. "I hope their majordomo is quick 'bout it before we're all arrested fer _vagrancy_."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 3, 2006)

OOC: So does that chair thing have a roof or were they getting rained on the whole time?  If the latter, did they seem to mind?

Kyran bows graciously so that the brim of his hat hides the smirk on his face. _"Oh, of course we'll wait here out in the rain for you."_ he thinks to himself, though all he says is; "I'm glad that we were able to help."


----------



## Raylis (Oct 4, 2006)

*Jema*

Jema crosses her arms as she stands beside her companions, her head lowered so her hood covers her face. Uncharaceristically she speaks louder then a whisper, anger heavy on the words despite the language. 

[sblock=In Gith]
All their jink and they keep to themselves. Piking jink counters.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 4, 2006)

*Noch the Shadowswyft*

Noch scowls.  The man even has a majordomo to handle his negotiations, to the shadowswyft's disgust.  He wonders if the rich here actually work for their money.


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 4, 2006)

After a while a goblin butler emerges from the ornate gateway. He is dressed in expensive tails and stands in an unchaacteristically upright posture. In his hands he holds a small piece of paper. 

'A credit note for 2,000 gold. Take it to the Sigil Bank with my Masters' gratitude.'


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 5, 2006)

The goblin waves the cedan chair away, and the half-giants, light boys and spellslinger begin moving away without waiting for you to join them. 

'If there is nothing else, i must return to my masters' needs.' says the goblin


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 5, 2006)

*Noch*

Noch must agree that the credits go a long way to letting the party afford the wand they wish to purchase.  He is grateful for the party's luck in finding and rescuing the noble couple.  But he still doesn't like them.

He follows the party, at a distance, back to their hostel.


----------



## A'koss (Oct 6, 2006)

*Tyrjon*

"I thank your masters for their generosity." Tyrjon says levelly, accepting the bank note with a polite nod. As the goblin returned to his master's stately kip, the warrior mused on their fortune. He beared the wealthy no special malice, in his heart Tyrjon was still a Taker and if they could hold on to their fortune, by wit or by luck, then they deserved it. _But only as long as they could hold on to it..._

Turning to monetary matters of their own... spent wisely he thought, this tidy sum of jink _in addition to what they might get for the sword _ could go a long way...

"Anyone up fer some breakfast before we do some shopping...?" Tyrjon says with a grin, nodding towards towards the Market Ward. "I'm buyin'."


----------



## Dire Lemming (Oct 11, 2006)

Kyran shrugs and lets out a long yawn.  "I wouldn't mind sleeping."


----------



## Nalfeshnee (Oct 12, 2006)

*Rubious*
'The aasimar is right.'

'It is best for us spellslinger to rest for the night and for us all to recover our strengths. the Barmy-king is not going anywhere anytime soon - his kingdom is the Hive, and he cares nor for any other part of the city. We should rest at the hostel, prepare with a decent meal in the morning. You can get your wand then, if you want.'

'I am not used to all this walking - my life is that of the reclusium and the sanctuary, not the open world, as open as Sigil can be. This was probably too much for me tonight. I need to rest,' he says, a weary, if not unamused, look crossing his face.


----------



## A'koss (Oct 13, 2006)

With a weary grin the swordsage raises his hands in mock surrender. "Fair enough gents, fair enough..." 

"Back t' the hostel then... _before we get arrested for loitering._" Tyrjon finishes under his breath.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 13, 2006)

Noch was unmoved by Rubious' request, but when Tyrjon made his intentions known the shadowswyft shrugged and took point to guide them back to the hostel.


----------

